# May & June 2ww Testers ~TTC with TX



## Skybreeze

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for May and June's 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

       ​[csv]
Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome


Stars*, 1st May, ICSI,  
gemgem55, 1st May, ICSI,  
Hodgson101, 7th May, ICSI,  
eknowles, 2nd May, IVF,  
dreamermel, 2nd May, DE/ICSI,   
linzerella, 5th May, ICSI,   
smilingandwishing, 6th May, DIUI,  
Pepperminty, 6th May, ICSI,  
nikki0703, 7th May, IVF,  
Chellebelle, 7th May, IVF,   
margx, 7th May, IVF,  
Snow_White, 8th Apr, FET,   
little bean, 9th May, ET,   
EllieGP, 10 May, FET,   
iwannabigbelly, 10th May, IVF,   
pastel81, 12th May, IVF,   
AMD, 12th May, FET,   
pinky2, 12th May, IVF,   
sarahdru, 12th Apr, ICSI,  
Snow White 94, 12th May, FET,   
Lulu72, 13 May, ICSI
borah, 13th May, ET,  
Kellyjayne, 14th May, ICSI,   
sandy39, 14th May, IVF,   
Bunny Face, 17th May, IVF,   
shani rudgley, 16th May, IVF,   
Bonnie1, 16th May, ICSI,   
Kirst1980, 17 May, FET,   
minimay, 17th May, FET,   
blond_one, 18th May, ICSI,   
thingpositive, 18th May, FET,   
Vicsut, 19 May, IUI,   
clairei25, 19th May, ICSI,  
georginag, 20th May, ICSI,  
stephyandmatt, 20th May, ICSI,  
zele77, 20th May, IVF,  
sunbeam, 21st May, ICSI,  
Curly1511, 21st May, FET,   
Fred73, 21st May, IUI,   
Libby79, 21st May, IVF,   
Sue74,21st May ,IUI,   
Nikki34, 22nd May, ICSI,    
Sunnypal, 22nd May, ICSI,   
Ali27, 24th May, IVF,   
Faithfullyhoping, 24 May, IVF,   
HopefulHelen, 24th May, IUI,   
Loll, 25th May, IVF,   
PositiveCi, 26th May, TBC,   
Vikikiti, 26th May, ICSI
N15, 26th May, ICSI,   
TEH71, 26 May, IVF,  
vickym1984, 27th May, ICSI,   
Nina Jane, 27th May, IVF,   
Good Vibrations, 28th May, DEIVF,  
Ray Blossom, 28th May, ICSI
Olive2010, 28th May, IVF
Samb1256, 28th May, IVF,  
AVH, 28th May, FET,   
Samb1256, 28th May, TBC
hvj, 28th May, ICSI
Mini Us, 29th May, DIUI,   
JemmyB, 30th May, FET
Hoysal, 30th May, IUI
Oxford5557, 31st May, DIVF,   
cooke, 31st May, FET 
utb, 31 May, ET
joella30, 2nd June, IVF
likesabath, 2nd June, ET
Mina-Moo, 2nd June, ICSI
joella, 2nd June, IVF
Macgyver, 3rd June, ICSI
Bubblicous, 3rd June, TBC
poppykit10, 3rd June, ICSI
nicynoo, 4th June, ICSI
nikkipas, 4th June, ICSI 
laurenelhall, 6 June, ET
Hhitchen, 6 June, ET
bearinmind, 7th June, FET
emma02, 7th June, ET
bella fifi, 7th Jne, ICSI
Mouette, 7th June, TBC
helen6887, 9th June, FET
Sezy, 10th June, ICSI
sarahlouxxx, 10th June, ICSI
niceday1971, 10th June, ICSI
emb07, 11 June, ET
XENAB, TBC, FET, 
Annasupastar, TBC, FET
Kittykins, TBC, IUI
andymay, TBC, IVF
tegk68, TBC, TBC
cuSpirit2, TBC, IUI,  
Fraggles, TBC, IUI
Traceytbird, TBC, ICSI,  
Bee1978, TBC, IVF,  
bertiantonio, TBC, IVF, TBC, 
ETWHITEROD123, TBC, ICSI
RJS, TBC, ET
MissBabs, TBC, IVF
Mrs fluff, TBC, FET
pinksterp, TBC, IVF,  
emma333, TBC, IVF,  

[/csv]
 

A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So tester from early April will be removed.  

Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey.

Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you.

Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE

Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE

     

You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.  

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE

Any problems please feel free to contact me or Frankie B by PM's.

Lots of Love

Natalie and Frankie 
xxxxx
​


----------



## Pepperminty

bookmarking x


----------



## minimay

bookmarking too
Caz, I'm having FET on 6th May, will let you know my test date after ET (will prob be 15th, was 9 days post transfer last time round)
Sorry no personals as too hard to read back to April/may board  
Mx


----------



## borah

My test date is 13th May.

Not having a good day today.  Im totally stressing myself, just my first day back at work after EC and ET.  I dunno whats diffrent from, but feel like I could burst into tears.   and could   everyone.  I need to try and calm down. 

So about the rant guys need to get it out.


----------



## margx

bookmarking x x x


----------



## Guest

Bookmarking...xx


----------



## 2Flowergirl

Hi,

I just wanted to share my  !!!!!!  Today was our OTD and my Beta was 270 at 15DPO!!! 
(Have been sneakily testing BFP since 11 DPO!)

Over the moon!!!     

Fingers crossed all ok at the scan in a few weeks  ......

Good luck to everyone on the 2 WW    & hugs to those who need them  

xx


----------



## Pepperminty

Just an update. I couldn't resist any longer and have done a test. As expected its s bfn so its made me sad all over again. Official test not till friday but i have been bleeding since last sat so its not a suprise


----------



## oshboshers

congradulations flower girl lots of     for your scan

so sorry you sad peppermint you testing early keep thinking   and   you could still get that bfp all the best.

Got my early   on Sunday and still here this afternoon so buzzing not due to test till Thursday mind      for same and scan xxx


Good luck to all you others on 2ww


----------



## smilingandwishing

Congratulations to those wonderful   results - such lovely news

pepperminty - I am sending you tonnes and tonnes of   that when you reach your OTD you have the most amazing surprise and a BFP.

I am hanging in there by my fingertips - 2 sleeps to go. I have not tested early and am determined to wait until Thursday.  It's like torture though.... some AF feelings - although they have got less since the weekend, but constant feeling downstairs,    that AF is coming.  Keep willing my (.)(.)s to be sore, but the only thing that hurts is where I keep prodding them  , am convinced I have a stronger sense of smell but then panicked when girl sat next to me at work asked who was eating toast and I couldn't smell anything  

So I will try to keep hold of my sanity and see what Thursday brings.

Good vibes to everyone!!!


----------



## dreamermel

Hi ladies - well I tested a BFP this morning on pee sticks and my beta hcg is 131 so it looks like I'm def pregnant! Tiny blot on the landscape is that my clinic want to see higher beta hcg levels so I have to retest on THurs and I hope and pray they are increasing the way they should be...send me some white light! x Mel


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

wow what a great spell of BFP,s!!!

I tested early, my OTD isnt until Thursday, but since then I hve had a slight show of Browny stuff when I wipe, I am scared stiff to retest on Thursday!! 

Has anyone else had this?

x


----------



## waiting for a pink

I'm so glad for all the BFPs that have happened recently (also really sad for the BFNs), my test day is Sat and I'm not looking forward to it! I'm really ecxited about being PUPO and don't want my bubble to be popped!!! I have really sore boobs, bloating and occasional sharp twinges down there, but fingers crossed these are all positive things. I'm not tempted in the slightest to test early. But I'm really glad my test day is a Sat cos I can have my wonderful husband with me when I pee on the magical stick.

Good luck to all those who are also approaching their test day   For those who aren't...enjoy being PUPO!

Lots and lots and lots of baby dust to everyone!

Cat xxx


----------



## borah

Congrats to all you BFP's a dew today thats is great
Pepperminty -


----------



## suky

dreamermel said:


> Hi ladies - well I tested a BFP this morning on pee sticks and my beta hcg is 131 so it looks like I'm def pregnant! Tiny blot on the landscape is that my clinic want to see higher beta hcg levels so I have to retest on THurs and I hope and pray they are increasing the way they should be...send me some white light! x Mel


----------



## Curly1511

Hello All

Im on FET, all going well with the defrosting process should have ET on Fri! Test date Fri 21st.

Curly x


----------



## blonde_one

Hiya, can I join in?  

I had ET today with my one little embie (3day 8cell grade 2).  Not sure yet when testing is (around 18th I think).  Had EC 1/5  ET 4/5.

  for us all x


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Ladies

May I join too please?  I'm patiently awaiting ED IVf in Barcelona ... on call watch ... waiting, WAITING ... WAITING!!  This will be my second go with Eugin.  

Reading all your posts,   to everyone wherever you are on the 'ladder'.  

Thank you  

GV


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hi all, 
I had FET 28th April. Doc seemed really happy with them and now 7 days on the dreaded 2ww. Booked in for HPT on 11th May. Feeling all over the place with vaginal and rectal pessaries and am also on clexane as ovaries showed signs of mild overstimulation!!!
DH trying to be typically practical and doesn't want to think about the possibility of it working to reduce dissapointment but I'm going potty!!! Got lots of sypmtoms but it could of course just be the meds!

Anyone used urine test pre blood test and if so when is the best time??...... should I just be patient and wait for blood test?  

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all of you in same situation...... it is a juggling act keeping on top of the emotions!!!!


----------



## margx

Hi all,
WOW congratulations on all the      

Pepperminty -        

Hope everyone else is doing OK on the 2ww and enjoying being PUPO   

paphoshopefull - My clinic don't always do the blood test, they just tell you to use the pee sticks then phone them with the result.

Well I couldn't hold out any longer and did a test this morning   couldn't believe it, my OTD isn't till Fri so I am 2 days early and just praying that its not the trigger shot still in my system     . Have never had a   before so just trying to enjoy the moment without worrying to much, its my own fault for testing early   

Marg x x x


----------



## pastel81

Hiii All.

I had my ET on 30th April 2 embies one 4 cell and 1 3 cell and due to test on 12th May which seems soooo long away. I dont have any `signs`, twinges or anything  But keeping fingers and toes crossed.

Well done to all those who achieved their dream and good luck to all those who are going to test soon like me. Big hugs to those who have not had positives   

XXXX


----------



## nikki0703

had my blood test and its a definate     for me!!!!
very early days but very very excited. x x


----------



## paphoshopefull

Congrats Nickie and marge!!!!!! So so pleased for you. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you.
Am sooo tempted to to do mome test but bit afraid of it being negative!!! Maybe I wait til the weekend.

It's so encouraging to hear you guys getting positive results.
You have cheered me up today!!!


----------



## kellyjayne

Hi ladies,

Well done & congrats to all the BFP's!!!!

Lots of     to all on 2ww

Can i be added to the list please, my OTD is 14th May

fanx

Kel xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hi Kelly Jane,

We had our ET on same day!!! Am thinking happy wishes for you. Best of luck.


----------



## blonde_one

congrats nikki and margx   
  for the rest of us 
x


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

WOW more BFP's amazing!!  CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!

Ladies, as you know I tested early and got BFP, my OTD is tomorrow, I did another test last nite and was still BFP.  I am still getting the Browny stuff which is obviously nerving me    I do feel periody but have been throughout the whole 2ww.  The clinic just said to retest tomorrow, they wont do anything until then   
I havent bled at all, and its a Browny watery consistance when I wipe, and is worse after the lovely pesseries.......Does all this sound normal?

xx


----------



## blonde_one

I have no idea Hodgson but wanted to wish you plenty of


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hi Hodgeson,

My friend on prev ivf cycle bled ..... pretty much a full period for first 3 months of pregnancy and she has 2 beautiful twins ...... so don't panic! Everyone different. Let the little suckers get cosy.


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hi Nikki0703,

I'm also having my treatment in Nicosia but at Pedios clinic...... small world! Do you live in Cyprus or just here for treatment?


----------



## sandy39

Hi,
Please can I be added to the list - ET was the 2nd of may, due to test the 14th of May.
Sandy 39


----------



## Pepperminty

margx - thank you x

Hodgson - I have been bleding since day 7 (saturday) have done 2 tests both negative.  Therefore I assume the same will happen on offical day, however I do still have that glimmer of hope that it will be a different outcome as my sister had 5months of heavy bleeding before giving birth at 9months to a boy who is now 12yrs and is now a proper pain in the backside!! 

Hugs & prayers to everyone else, I will keep reading the posts to check in on your journeys even if i dont reply too often 
xx


----------



## marieclare

Sorry to gatecrash, I just wanted to say to Pepperminty we are kind of in the same situation as I had EC the day after you and also started bleeding on day 7. My OTD isn't until the 9th but I did a cheapy test yesterday and also bfn. I am also pretty much resigned to failure but like you have glimmers of hope. Actually at the stage now where I just wish I knew either way so I could get on with the next steps. 
Big hugs to you and I hope very much that we are both surprised on OTD


----------



## borah

nikki and Marg - SO happy for you   
Pepperminty and marieclare -    

Guys it has been 5 days since ET.  I am totally shattered today but aint slept much.  
Is anyone feeling any symptoms?  ??


----------



## kellyjayne

borah - I am 7dp 2dt and feel exhausted, feel nauseous off & on, my AF pains have now gone, it so messes with the head   my OTD isn't till 14th!!

sending every1 lots of      &   

Kel xxxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

hello

big congrats to all the BFP's on here!!  

hugs to BFN's  

well here i am again still in my dilema, very simaler to pepperminty and  marie   

and i know some of u lovely ladies responded to me on locked thread! thankyou  

right now

19th april trigger 6500 overtrille
21st april EC
26th april ET 5day transfer
2nd may pm started spotting (6dp5dt) faint + test
3rd may am heavy red bleeding (7dp5dt) + test
4th may still heavy bleeding (8dp5dt) + test
5th may still heavy bleeding (9dp5dt) - test
OTD 10th may

so i still have 5 days untill preg test what are my chances? any positive stories?

could my positive tests be the trigger? or did i have a chem pg (yet again)?  can i still get a pos test on OTD?
i certainly dont have any symptoms, before my bleeding my boobs were really sore that has now gone
any words of wisdom would be gratefully recieved

many thanks 

iwabb xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi there iwannabigbelly,

There was a woman on the thread until a few days ago called Kim. She bled almost from ET right to OTD and got a BFP.  

Looking at your info, it looks likely that the positive results you were getting were your trigger shot and that they have now worn off - You are still a good few days from your OTD and so there is still a possibility that you could get a positive result.

Also for a few days after I took the Ovitrelle injection my boobs were so, so sore - infact I had to sleep in a bra. That went away.

I send you big hugs and lots of    for the 10th!!

Love Smiling xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Smiling!!!

you are a complete and utter super star, this is what i need, positive people and positive stories. i am going to find her and pm her right away

thankyou so so much

iwabb xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

LOL smiling see u added a bit on about your boobies while i was posting, didnt think about the trigger giving me sore boobies!!

xxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

You're welcome IWABB - it does make me laugh that we share so much with each other - but then I think that is what makes this forum so special!!

Smiling xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

i know what u mean , i share more personal things with you guys on here (and lets be honest total strangers!) than i do with my friends, lol


----------



## iwannabigbelly

oh and smiling..... good luck for your OTD tomorrow


----------



## shani10

Hi everyone
well im 2 d p/t and am stressing already, ive got af pains shooting through me, 2 be honest i have done since monday night after transfer, my stomache feels enormous,   that af not coming, 0nly made it 6 d p/t last time  

sorry for the downer, cant talk to any1 else about it u  guys r such a support.

hope everyone else doing ok x

shani


----------



## Mel35

Hi Ladies,

I just want to give a big    to everyone. I really wish I got involved with this site sooner. Everyone is so helpful and thoughtful. Your support and advice mean so much to me and I am sure to everyone who is on this site! 
Oshboshers, thank you for your kind message   .
Pepperminty and Iwabb- I hope it will be a BFP for you on the official day     ! My period started on Tue morning (9 DP 5dt) not different to other months, except the brown colour thingie which usually only lasts for a day, I had it from Sat afternoon until yesterday morning (it usually only lasts for a day). My boobs stopped being sore on Mon or Tue.

My test day is tomorrow and I don't want to do it as I will be so gutted if it is negative. On the other hand I am really hoping and    that I am one of those women who will have their AF during pregnancy.

Shani good luck to you honey, do try to relax and read lots of posts. I know everyone is different, but when you read someone had exactly the same symptoms as you and got a BFP, that just make you feel hopeful and positive.

Lots of love to everyone.
Mel x


----------



## minimay

congrats to marg and nikki     

  for any BFN, remember though that if testing before OTD, sometimes people who have late implantation, get BFP a while afterwards, dont lose hope until OTD and negative blood result!

I'm going for FET tomorrow so fingers x'd by tomorrow afternoon I will officially be PUPO and on the dreaded 2w again! heres hoping we can keep each other sane!!


----------



## Pepperminty

Iwabb and marie, it amazes me how many ladies are going through the same thing as us! I feel for you both as i know what you are going through  i am still faintly hopeful but its very faint! Hope its better result for you both XXX


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,
Lots of hugs  to Pepperminty and IWABB- thinking of you both and  that you both get good news     .
  to Marg, Hodgson101 and Nikki I wish you uneventful pregnancies - sending you lots of good vibes.  
Welcome to the newbies and goodluck to everyone

Well I got a  this morning. I am so happy and a little astounded. I feel incredibly lucky and blessed!!   
Thank you so much for the support you girls have given me. It has been invaluable - especially as I am single. I have my family who are great, but no one who is really 'in' this with me - so you guys have felt like my life line!!

Early days but looking forward to the next 36 weeks....

Love Smilingxxxx


----------



## minimay

smiling!   So happy for you!! Enjoy being pregnant and hope the pregnancy goes well.


----------



## lulu72

Hi ladies - please can I join?

I'm halfway through my 2ww, going    . My EC was on Monday 26th April and I had 2 embryos transfered on Thursday April 29th. My OTD is May 13th

Huge congratulations to the     

IWABB, Marieclare and Pepperminty - sending you    and      for your tests.

lots of  to everyone - 2010 is our year

love 
Lulu
xxx


----------



## blonde_one

smilingandwishing fantastic news - congratulations  

I only had ET two days ago and am bored already - no signs of anything and no injections/scans feeling really lonely - don't get me wrong my family and friends are being great but it's like being left and nothing to do...... anyone else feel this?


----------



## minimay

blonde-one - I think the lack of action in the 2ww is the worst, esp after a fresh cycle when you've had injections/ scans/ bloods/ phonecalls on a really regulay basis. I'm having a natural FET today so nothings really been happening for me the last few weeks so less of a shock to the system to continue doing nothing   Keep up the PMA - 2 weeks is not a long time in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## sandy39

Blonde_one,
Totally understand where you are coming from. Its such a build up to get to ET and then.....2ww of analyzing but like you say, no scans or anything to say how things are going. I took the 2 weeks off as in my job light duties arem't really an option (I'm a nurse) . So under strict instructions from DP not to do anything but I'm bored rigid and researching any ache and pain I feel!!! FF is a godsend, dnt feel so alone.
Smilingandwishing - congratulations   
Love Sandy xx


----------



## sandy39

Minimay.
Good luck for yr FET today, welcome to the madness of the 2ww .
Sandy xx


----------



## kellyjayne

smiling - huge  on your  so pleased for u


----------



## kellyjayne

Hi 2 everyone,

This 2ww still driving me  nothing much to report on, same as yesterday 4 me, keeping fingers crossed 4 us all.

kel xxxxxx


----------



## borah

Smiling - congrats on your BFP that is amazing.
minimay = GL today 

Well only one week to OTD.  I say that like it will fly in but I know it wont.  Not much change still, very mild cramps.  Not muh else happening


----------



## blonde_one

Well had call from my nurse who's told me OTD is 19/5/10 so 15days after ET.  Is that longer than others?  She did say she was there if I needed owt tho which was nice.


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Can I please join you? Again! The is my second 2ww after having IUI yesterday and I am testing on 21st May.

Not looking forward to going carzy again and going to spend this weekend away at my parents in the hope the first part will go quick!

Good Luck to everyone with testing soon x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

hi girls

many thanks to all those who have given me their kind words  

Smiling - i am so happy for you, congratulations!! have a healthy and happy pregnancy

afm - bleeding stopped last night and had nothing all day today apart from i tiny bit of discolouration when i wipe, tmi   prob gonna talk it back up now, just my luck. its just nice to not wear a duvet for a bit    am trying to remain positive but after a negative test yesterday i think its all over, but still have 4 days till OTD so maybe i could be one of the lucky ones   
i am clinging onto the fact that MAYBE 2 implanted hence the positive tests sun/mon/tues  then one came away with some of my rather plump 12mm lining hence the bleeding. one is left and is not producing enough hcg on its own yet to be detected on a pregnancy test??   

and also (u will all think i am mad as a bag of snakes  ) but i do that Pendulum Dowsing (a precious stone on a chain which circles one way or the other for yes/no)  and i asked it monday lots of questions
am i preg= yes
am i going to have a healthy baby born from this cycle = yes
am i going to have twins = no
was i preg with twins and lost one now carrying a single baby = yes
when will i stop bleeding (went through each day this week and it said yes for thurs!)
will i get a positive pregnancy test on sunday 9th may= no
will i get a positive pregnancy test on monday 10th may = yes

so there u have it i am officially mad!!     but i have written it now and if i am right here is my proof, if it is all a load of hog wash then i will throw the flipping thing away!!

i also had a dream last night that i went for a scan and there was i tiny bean on the screen and also the place on scan where i had been bleeding from. it is the second baby dream i have had this week

i think i have waffled on enough now

congrats to all those bfp's
hugs to those with bfn's 
and good luck to those on (this mental mind torturing)2ww

iwabb xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Thank you everyone for your kind words and congratulations!!!  Means so much!

Sending massively good vibes for everyone waiting - it is so very hard - but try to stay positive and visualise those postive pee sticks

Lots of love and hugs

Smiling  - really, really smiling    xxx


----------



## emma333

Hi ladies

new to this thread. Had EC weds 28th and blast transfer mon 3rd, gosh im at my wits end already!

Hope everyone is ok and good luck x


----------



## sandy39

Please help - I had a 3 day transfer on Sunday - just been to the toilet after getting abdo pains and (tmi alert) on wiping i had a smearing of ?salmon pink on the tissue - i feel sick with panic and   . Surely its too soon to be bleeding  Im on 100mg gestone injection as i bled 4 days before test date last time. Please don't this be the end again, I can't bear the sight of my DP sobbing his heart again knowing I had failed again . I'm sorry for the me post but no-one understands like on here.
Sandy


----------



## Pepperminty

Sandy. Talk to your clinic. It could be implant bleed, which is quite common. Don't panic yet, get as much rest as you can. Best wishes coming your way x


----------



## Kirst1980

please can I join!
Congratulations to all BFPers x and hugs to BFNers xx
I had FET on Tuesday, my test date is 17th - argh!! It's driving me potty
I have had stomach cramps like period pains since last night and I have just started with backache, all of my AF symptoms, I don't want to give up hope but I just feel so sad like it's a sign or something.
Anyway enough rambling about me, just wanted to introduce myself
kirst xx


----------



## vicsut

Hi,

I am new to this but my test date is 19th May!!  Had IUI yesterday!


----------



## borah

Hi to all the new 2ww welcome to the madness.  

ANd these two weeks will drive you crazy im only half way through and going   . But we can help each other.

Sandy - Is its only a small smear I wouldn't worry too much, you should know if it gets heavier in the next few hours, it could very easily be implantation bleeding. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Bunny Face

Hi Sandy, 

I had a day 5 transfer on Monday and I've also had a brown and pink discharge since Tuesday night accompanied by light cramping and a general ache. I dont know what to think and its sending me loopy.  Could implantation bleeding last this long?


----------



## Kirst1980

Hi guys
just a random question, I'm slightly worried that my bean isnt implanting, I haven't had any of the pink discharge I have read about, just backache and lady cramps, is there always bloody discharge during implantation? I had FET on Tuesday, is it too early for the implantation?
Sorry I'm worrying xx


----------



## shani10

hiya 

kirsty got told by my clinic that only around 10% of women have implantation bleeding so dont worry 2 much, i had 2 blasto put back monday from fet and all ive had is intence cramping  but it is easing up a bit x

shani


----------



## borah

Kirst1980 - no there is not always implantation bleeding it only happens to a certain percentage of women.  Don't worry about not having anything, it doesn't mean a thing.If you have implantation bleeding then it normally happens on between day 6 and 10.  So dont worry


----------



## waiting for a pink

Kirst1980 - If you're only 2 days post ET then it may be a little early for implantation, but it totally depends on how many days old your bean is. I had 2 2-day snowbabies put in on April 21st (OTD May 8th) and have not had any bleeding either. Implantation usually occurs between days 5 and 12, I had cramps that started around day 7 that lasted for 3 days and have since had on and off twinges. I've not had any back ache, but my boobies are killing me    !!! Implantation bleeding is actually not that common. If you're worried about things try googling 'early signs of pregnancy', I found lots of things about implantation cramps and bleeding through this. If you're still concerned about anything just call your clinic and they should be able to reassure you.

Try not to worry, it's early days.

Good luck for the next week-and-a-bit!!!

Cat xxx


----------



## Kirst1980

Thanks so much for your replies, my bean was frozen 5 days after egg collection. 
Fingers crossed then, I'll keep chatting away to bean and hope it implants
xx


----------



## minimay

Hi ladies

Hope we're all well

I am now PUPO! Et was difficult though   Trying to stay positive but lots of negative doubts setting in..... 
Pregnyl inj tomorrow and OTD is mon 17th. Plan to test on sat 15th as it'll be 14post ovulation then. Really hoping it'll work this time but seems like a long shot when fresh cycle didnt work and FET gets less good results. 

Sorry no personals, sending   and   to all!

mx


----------



## JessP

Hi
Looking for a little hope as my head is spinning and my heart is breaking - Getting my usual AF sypmtons - due to test Tuesday 11.5 - Strong headaches for 2 days now and my skin has broken out - typical monthly stuff for me. Can any one offer any advice  - is it possible to have your usual Af symtoms and get a BFP


----------



## pastel81

HI guys

Minimay why are you having pregnyl tmw? sorry i dont understand-thats for triggering ovulation isnt it?

JessP - dont worry yourself......lots of ppl have full `periods` and still get a BFP !! 

I would not know the signs of a period that well as I dont have any periods at all anyway! But having read previous posts ppl have said they have had bleeds but still had BFP`s
So *******GOOD LUCK******& try and enjoy. XX

Only 5 days left for me.....................


----------



## minimay

Hi Pastel - I think the HCG is to fool the corpus luteum (empty follicle that released the egg) that you are pregnant so it continues to produce progesterone and doesnt degenerate. Not sure how long it takes to get out of your system but I'm only injecting a 1/4 dose so guess its a pretty small dose (??) Need to bear it in mind if I decide to test early, which I am currently NOT going to do   
Good luck for the rest of your wait!!


----------



## borah

Jessp - Most people seem to be having normal AF signs, but these can also be signs of BFP.  DOnt worry.  

Well I have hardly slept at all hence early post been awake since about 4ish so though I would just get up and check FF
Hope you are all well


----------



## Kirst1980

Morning Borah
I'm glad I'm not the only one struggling to sleep! Every little tiny twinge in my stomach wakes me up now! I'm shattered! I'm due to take my utrogestran at 5.30 and have woken up naturally every day at 04.45 and lie here waiting to take it! Argh
hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Pepperminty

Hi ladies well its officially a BFN for me, as expected. Hope everyone's journey end's better than mine and you get the result we all want. Good luck to you all.


----------



## janel27

Hi
I dont post on here but just seen your post pepperminty,
I just wanted to asy dont give up hope for next time i too had a first cycle where i bled after a week, i have just had a second cycle and have really struggled, convinving myself it would be the same again, so far it hasn't and i have had a positive result this week
take care 
jane x


----------



## sarahdru

Oh my- is it me or do the nights seem the longest on the 2ww?  I wake up again and again!!!  I have always loved my bed but struggling at the mo.  Any suggestions?xx


----------



## minimay

Pepperminty - So sorry babe     Please dont give up hope! Its hard to get the result even if you've expected it as theres always a little part of you wishing for a little miracle. Take care and look after yourself!


----------



## Pepperminty

Thanks Minimay, I shall try hard to stay positive and get my head/body in the right state for next time.. trouble is as its NHS & Barts its a long wait ;(  

wishing you all the best 

xx


----------



## Kirst1980

Oh Hun
I wish you so much luck for next time xxxx
take care 
x


----------



## margx

Morning Ladies, OTD has finally arrived so tested again this morning and got a   
     still cant believe it. DP is over the moon, this is are first ever   so he just keeps telling me to relax and enjoy the moment. Have phoned the clinic and they have booked me in for scan on 27th May, think I will be able to relax more once I get that out of the way.

Just wanted to wish you all loads of luck, I have had AF pains all the way through 2ww so try not to read to much into any symptoms (I know easier said than done).

Pepperminty - I wish you loads of luck for next time, don't give up hope. Sending you loads of love   all this heartache will be worth it in the end.

Marg x x x


----------



## marieclare

Many congrats to all those with BFPs. 

Pepperminty just wanted to say I am so sorry you have had the confirmation. I know no-one can make you feel better but I do know how you feel so take some time to look after yourselves   

I really hope you get your dream next time


----------



## blonde_one

pepperminty - i'm so sorry   hopefully your next go ......  

margx-     

I had a sharp pain yesterday - put it down to wind or sitting at computer for too long, then periody aches / pushing down feelings yesterday - DH came home and ordered me on the sofa and did the washing up and dinner   .  Not had the feeling again so far today, it did worry me but gotta think positive


----------



## Pepperminty

Thanks ladies, really appreciate the way FF ladies all pull together and give us the    we all need.

Wishing you all the very best of luck 
xx


----------



## Kirst1980

Hi guys
I'm so sorry for rambling, but I'm so worried, I helped an old man in the shops today, moved a heavey trolley out his way for him, felt my back twinge and now half an hour later I've got stomach cramps, I feel like I've ruined it for us I'm so angry with myself
x


----------



## lulu72

Hi Kirst

Try not to worry or blame yourself. I keep reminding myself that most women don't even know they are pregnant at this stage - I read one post where someone had been skydiving at 6 weeks pregnant (not knowing they were pregnant) and the baby was born healthily.

Sending you lots of  and  for this cycle

lulu
xxx


----------



## borah

Pepperminty - I am thinking of you take care   
Marg - Congrats.

Oh god Im so emotional, what the hell.  i woke up at four this morning starting cryng and then just got up.  I have ranted about my mum to my sis and DH has had a mouthful.  This is so not like me.  Wha stress wil  do to you huh.

hope everyone else is keeping well.
Im glad its the weekend soon


----------



## Sue74

Hi Skybreeze please could you add me to the list, I had IUI yesterday thank you

  to everyone waiting to test sending lots of         

Congratulations to those with   

  to those whose dreams haven't come true this time around


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Sue74, Whats your OTD hun??


----------



## lulu72

hi Skybreeze  - please could you add me to the hall of fame, think I got lost in the updates? My ET (ICSI) was 29/4 and OTD is 13/5 - thank you!

Lulu
xxx


----------



## Sue74

Hi skybreeze its 21st may thanks hun


----------



## kellyjayne

Hi ladies,

Margx - congrats on your   

AFM - TMI , but got af pains back and have pinky colour when i wipe, fink its over?? I am 9dp 2dt?? is it 2 late for implantation??

Hi 2 everyone else    

Kel xxxxxxxx


----------



## borah

Kelly 

thought implantation can happen up to 10 days after, dont panic


----------



## shani10

Hi all
well thankgod its friday, im going 2 bed and not moving until monday!im a wreck, emotionally done in, ive had cramping since et monday, it got beter then came back today, last time i started af 6dp/t for me thatl be this sunday, prob y im more of a mess!

 to all those needing it xxxx

shani


----------



## AMD

Kelly sit tight, don't panic. It could be implantation bleed. If you want to chat pm your mobile.

I know not test day I am 12dpt and did a test today as I been feeling odd and I don't have periods so wouldn't get any bleeding as an indication, the test was bfn! So think all over for me also.


----------



## vickym1984

Just to let you know I will be joing you all next week at some point. Egg Collection is Tuesday, so by my clinics protocol OTD will be Thursday 27th May, hope you are all well and look forward to getting to know you xx

Sorry to add its ICSI we are having


----------



## kellyjayne

AMD - its still not 2 late, OTD isnt till monday               so when we gonna meet next week? I will PM u my mobile number so u can txt me and we can organise something.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fred73

This thread moves so quick I completely forgot from last time! About the only thing that does move quickly during the 2ww though  

Pepperminty - sending you big   

Margx - Congratulations on your BFP   

Only 2 days in and already wondering about every symptom and wanting to be    but scared in case like last time. Lots of cramps but know the Cyclogest also gives the positive symptoms so trying to keep my feet firmly on the ground but is so annoying and just going round in circles   

Good weekend to all and hopefully good news


----------



## borah

has anyone got to OTD and got a BFN with no bleeding prior to this?


----------



## kellyjayne

I did last cycle, OTD was 3rd oct and was BFN, then AF came next day!!


----------



## minimay

Borah - I bled before OTD last cycle but i think its more uncommon to bleed before before OTD than after? Some people bleed and still get BFPs so dont give up hope either way!! Keep up the PMA    

Fred - easier said than done but if possible its best not to overanalysis every little twinge. Early preg/AF and progesterone symptoms are all the same! I'm only 1day into 2ww but trying not to think too much   

AMD - 12dpt could still be too early. Dont lose hope!

Shani   Maybe its just implantation cramps. Stay positive!

Kellyjayne - fingers x'd its implantation bleeding! 

Kirst - I'm sure helping the wee man has done NO damage to your chances of a BFP. And it was a lovely thing to do - well done you   

 to margx!! 

Seabreeze - can I be added to the hall of fame too please - FET OTD 17/5/10 (ps do I get a prize for being on the hall of fame twice   )

afm, am now 1dp5dt, so my little blast should be hatching today and hopefully getting ready for snuggling in tomorrow. Am symptom free which is the same as last month. Hoping for something different this time, not sure what....

 and   to everyone I've missed xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls nice to meet ya all.........

I had ICSI EC on Tues and today 2 embies put back on board the mother ship.........one grade B x 8 cell and the other grade A x 2 cell (the embryologist said the grade A hasn't divided since yesterday so its not very likely to.  But I'm still staying positive and          my babies snuggle in!!!!!!!!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## Bonnie1

Hi,
Am new to the site and still working my way round it.  Am currently on 2 week wait with OTD the 16th May.
The wait is excruciating and I can't help but be pre-occupied and obsessing about everything.  Had ET on Tuesday 4th May - one complete blastocyst and one early blastocyst but no mention was made of the quality.  Was afraid to do anything after it ie move, go to the toilet, shower or bend over in case they fell out!  After ET I felt very bloated that evening - may have been due to comfort eating.  Symptoms I've had since ET have included feeling sick, feeling hot and period-like pains.  Is this normal?  Is it the pessaries?  I am trying to work out what each of these symptoms means if anything!  On Wednesday I had a bit of a panic attack after some work-related stress.  Yesterday I felt really low and pessimistic and went to get a haircut to cheer myself up!  Was almost in tears in the chair - I am worried at the prospect of a negative test.  It's not easy when SO many people around us are either pregnant or have had babies recently and it's the topic of conversation on a daily basis at work which is really hard.  No mention was made of the quality of the blastocysts that were transferred - was anyone else told about the quality of what was transferred? 
Bonnie


----------



## sandy39

Welcome Bonnie 1,
its a very hard journey and when you get to the 2ww it seems to go on forever. Like most of us on this wait anaylizing every twinge, abdo pain is unfortunately part of it. After weeks of scans and bloods and knowing wots going on - now its just waiting with nothing to guide u apart from symptoms. Pesseries do have side effects and yes they mimic certain pregnancy symptoms and it is just mental cruelty I think   . Emotions are so up and down thats why its so important to have supportive and understanding people around you. I note you are also 40 so if like me I'm the only one in my close circle of friends that have no children and work with younger people that seem someone is always pregnant its really hard to get it in check sumtime. I just say inside, one day its gunno be me. But if its a bad day, I just fix a smile and walk away. as for quality I was told but my grading on both attempts werent great so it made me down-heartened. Its really good they took you to blast and they survived to blast so if you can take comfit in that. If it really concerns you, yr clinic should be able to tell you the grading. Hope you have a better day today xxx
Love Sandy xxx


----------



## Mel35

Dear Ladies,

Congrats to all who got BFP and lots of   s to who got BFN. I did my test on 06th and it was BFN. DH is already talking about our next try, but I am feeling too upset at the moment. We had 3 blastocysts frozen down, but I am so scared the next time will have the same outcome. Does anyone know how long I should wait (medically) before trying again? DH phoned the clinic as I was at work and had no chance for some privacy. The clinic said a nurse would phone me back, but haven't heard anything yet. I found it difficult to keep it together at work but somehow I managed it, I think my workload helped but the evenings are very difficult. 

Take care everyone,
Mel x


----------



## clairei25

Hi mind if I join you?
Just found this page and I am too on 2ww. Had ET on Mon 3rd with 2 8 celled embies. This 2ww is absolute mental torture! Any tips of how to get through it would be much appreciated   

Mel35-Sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## clairei25

By the way Im having ICSI and my test daye is 19th May. Just seen I need to add this so I can be added to the list?


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Joining the two week wait today had et today, test date 22 May.

Nikki
x


----------



## Bunny Face

Sunbeam - Congrats on having two embies on board   

Bonnie - I completely understand how you feel - you can see from my signature that I had to take a break from TTC for 12 months because of anxiety, so i can relate to your feelings of panic and obsession. The only advice i can give is to let yourself feel sad if you want too, don't underestimate the impact that this is having on your life and do the things that make you feel happy and secure.

Achieving a blastocyst is really positive, there is no chance they could fall out so don't worry about that.

I'm in 2ww wait too and I have been obsessed with grading of my embryos.  My embryos were 'compacting' on the morning of the transfer and when I asked about grading I was told that they do not grade them once they are past a certain stage?!! Not sure whether that is correct but it would explain why you were not told the grade of yours either. 

Mel 35 - I'm so sorry it wasn't your turn this time.  I was told I had to have two natural cycles between treatments but it may vary between clinics. 

Claire & Nikki - Hello and congrats on your transfers. If you hear of any ways to cope with the 2ww please let me know - I'm struggling too!! 

AFM - Its been 5 days since my day 5 morula transfer and i have been having brown discharge since Tuesday evening. I'm trying to be positive and put this down to implantation but as its been going on for so long I'm not so sure. I'm not due to test until Monday 17th !!!


----------



## Bonnie1

Just got back from cinema with DH - attempt at a distraction - it worked, although went for a 'coffee' before hand and the place was full of babies in prams!  Now home and hope to distract myself later with Britains got talent!

Sandy39 - Thanks for support.  Its nice to know there are people of similar age out there.  I turned 40 in March and if that was nt bad enough we have all this to go through.  The age thing certainly does add a touch of desperation to our situation, plus we could not get funding because I was outside the age limit.  There is also the expectation from those around us, I am sure people think its related to my age that we have not had kids yet as my DH is 30.  My age probably does not help things but the primary problem is the sperm count but as none of our friends or family know I think they must assume its me, not that it matters to me at all who the 'problem' lies with, but as my mother-in-law once said to my DH 'what do you want to go and attach yourself to that old woman for'(when I was only in my 30s I may add!) I think its totally assumed there is no grand children this end because of me.  My DH does not want us to tell people as he was mortified when we had all the test results back and the sperm result came back - he really was floored.  I must admit I totally agreed with not telling anyone as its no ones business anyway. I had to tell a couple of senior people at work because of time off for treatment but I detect my male boss is not very happy.  I emailed him about the situation and he never replied to it.  I was unsure if he had got the email but found out he had from the other senior staff member.

Bunny face - thanks also for your kind advice and support.  Am so glad I discovered this sight and got up the courage to register as have been bottling everything up as you can probably gather.

Mel35 - Am so, so sorry for you.  I expect a break before your next treatment would allow your body and emotions to get back to normal.  Once you ve got all of your emotions and crying out, try and get a break away somewhere nice with your DH maybe to distract you before you start a fresh.  Am sure your time will come.

Re: suggestions for distraction - it is difficult as your mind automatically focuses on the big issue at stake but I really found going to the cinema for a few hours helpful.

Bonnie1


----------



## Kirst1980

Oh girls
I'm so annoyed, my mum has called and been really off with me because I didn't call round and see her today. I'm in a bit of pain with cramping and backache and wanted tonjust be with DH and chill out today. And now this, and to top it all off am worried what the anger I'm feeling is going to do to bean and that it will affect the implantation.
I know I'm being silly, just needed to let it out xx


----------



## Bonnie1

Dear Kirst1980 - does your mum know you are having treatment and on 2WW??  You need to look after yourself at this time and if you want to chill out with your DH then do that and dont worry about anyone else - easier said than done I know but you cant please all of the people all of the time.  As for being annoyed, I think our bodies go through so much emotion anyway at this time that you being angry wont affect your wee one.  I have been up and done and around this week and got stressed out the day after my ET with a stupid work thing - I was livid that work should hassle me about something stupid.  I then got so obsessed thinking that my emotions would affect things but my DH reassurred me completely.  Maybe ring your mum if it makes you feel better and just say you dont mean to upset her but you are just not feeling up to seeing her tonight.  Try not to worry about a thing - put your feet up and watch Britains got talent - that ll give you a laugh!  Big hugs.  Bonnie 1 x


----------



## Kirst1980

Hi Bonnie1
yes she knows! That's why I was so shocked with her!
I've just sat and finished off a full pizza followed by some melon to make up for the pizza! Just waiting for BGT so I can forget everything and just have a laugh
thanks for being there xx


----------



## minimay

sunbeam -   Hoping both your little embies snuggle in for the long haul!

Kirst - sorry to hear about your mum, that was insensitive of her!  Dont worry about your emotions affecting little bean, I'm sure its implanting as we speak!

Bonnie - cinema seems like a good idea, but i am too lazy and just watching telly (whilst surfing FF!) so's not to have to leave the house  Your complete blast sounds like it was a high grade and the early blast mayb just needed a few hours to catch up. I found this site good for understanding blast grading http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm but as sandy says maybe its not necessary to know and just be positive that you got to blast so only the strongest embies made it and have been transferred. 

Mel - so sorry for your BFN   I think you need to wait till your emotionally ready for the next step. I had 3 blasts too and started my natural FET immediately. My last OTD was 16/4/10 and I had ET 6/5/10 so its really a case of whenever you feel ready physically and emotionally. Medically its ok to start (unless you had OHSS, I imagine) best of luck in whatever you decide

Hi and welcome to clairei25 and Nikki34 

Bunnyface - i'm testing on mon 17th too, following FET blast 2 days ago. I've been having a slight discharge too. Dont really think it means anything, try not to worry about it. I think is only bright red bleeding that is a bad sign.

well 2ww is going slowly! Focusing on implantation today! Also looking forward to a wee break that DH and I have booked for the week following OTD. Will either be celebratory and alcohol free and chilled out or commiserative and active and drunken. Either way it'll beat being at work  Only 1 week of work to go!

  to everyone!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mel35

Hi Ladies,

Claire, Bunny Face, Bonnie and Minimay thanks for your kind words and   s.

Kirst, I agree with Bonnie you need to think of yourself, just explain to your mum that you don't need extra stress.

Bonnie, I am sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. You certainly don't need this extra pressure & blaming you or anyone is just so wrong! Why is it that most of the time people assume it is the woman's fault? I think they just can't comprehend that unexplained infertility does exist and men do have probs too. People who never had to go through all this heartache, longing etc never will understand that we are suffering enough without being blamed especially when it is not our fault. 

Brown and even pink discharge is fine; you only need to worry about red AF. However some women do have periods for their first few months of pregnancy. The only advise I can give about the 2ww is keep busy.

What is it about mums with babies and the coffee places? I went for a coffee today and every second table had couples or women with babies. I didn't cry, which I think it's a good start. If I see and ad on TV with a baby I just burst into tears at the moment, but managed to get it together in public today.

I decided that I will try to focus on getting in shape. Start working out should help with my stress levels and emotions (hopefully).

We were not told the grade of our blastocysts (the one that was transferred and the other 3 chilling) which we were surprised at.

Good luck ladies, I keep my fingers crossed for you.

Mel xxx


----------



## paphoshopefull

Morning, sorry I should have asked before if I could be added to the list!

Well am supposed to be having my beta on tuesday and decided to cave in and pee on a stick this morning! And guess what......... BFN! I don't know if it's still too early as am 11dpo and 8dpt. Haven't had any symptooms this time to show it's failed yet!

Any advice. Haven't told DH about -ve test.


----------



## braceland2010

Hi ladies - im having my ET tomorrow, considering I only had collection Friday Im not that confident about this cycle.  Although I had 15 follies in the scan they could only collect 3 as my bowel was in the way.  I was so upset that they could not try harder!!!  I had one fertilise so day 3 transfer with 1 egg will have to do. Im still bleeding after collection and are on clexane, progynova, crinone gel and  predisolone to treat NKC.  Is anyone else on these meds?


----------



## little bean

Hello all. It's OTD day. I did the test that the unit gave me this morning. BFN. AF still hasn't arrived though. Is there any point in getting another test? - or should I just accept the result. I'm feeling so numb, I'm exhausted and have a splitting head ache. But I just want there to be some chance that all is not lost. . . .. .  l b x x


----------



## Claire223

My closest friend in currently pregnant with twins... She took 3 prgnancy tests 2 came up negative and one can up positive. 3 days later any preg test came up positive... While there's no witch there's hope x x x 

Claire x x


----------



## Claire223

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on for a while, my 6th tx (ICSI) failed on the 22nd February 2010 and my 7th tx failed yesterday. 

Congratulations to all the BFP's and ( big hugs to the BFN's it never seems to get any easier no matter how many BFN's.

Love to all

Claire x x x


----------



## little bean

Thank you Claire! Just need to wait till Tesco opens at 10. Feellike I'm clutching at straws though. . . .  Don't feel I can break down until it's def all over, But I'm so tired of trying to stay positive. DH is waiting in bed keeping it warm for me while I popped on here. Think he was nervous about me cracking, now he's worried that I haven't.  l b x x
- Just seen your latest message, I'm so sorry about your BFN. I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said by other amazingly supportive ladies here on FF. WE WILL GET THERE our little beans will be all the more precious when they do arrive.


----------



## paphoshopefull

HI Braceland,

I am still on clexane, prednisalone and crinone gel. The doc said that there may be a small amount of spotting etc after EC as the clexane is a blood thinner.     for you!


----------



## Kirst1980

Hi Claire223
sending you love and big hugs xxx
hi Little Bean
good luck, I have everything crossed for you xxx

I saw an advert for the digital pregnancy tests last night and very nearly shot out to get one, kept saying it can detect from 2-3 weeks and justified it by saying as ET was 5 days ago I would be nearly 3 weeks. Talked myself out of it though I guess it's best to wait even though it's torture!
Xxx


----------



## AMD

Hi all.

Well I think it is over for me. My test day isn't until wednesday, yesterday I started bleeding, at first with a pinkish fluid when wiped, the cramps got worse, then doubled over with them, bleeding since. Gutted as this was our last attempt as was using donor eggs due to premature menopause, no more frozen and 3 failed attempts has taken it's toll!


----------



## shani10

amd   hold on to hope though, u never know x

claire223 am sorry to hear that, never does get any easier  

little bean i hope the test was wrong for you  

well my cramps have all but dissapeared,had them all week, no blood though, just going to keep praying and hoping x  thanku for all the kind messages from people, it helps so much having you all here xxx

shani


----------



## braceland2010

Hi paphoshopefull and everyone else
Thanks for your reply where are you in your 2ww cycle and how long are you staying on all these drugs for? Is it effecting you in any way?

To all the other 2ww good luck and fingers and toes crossed, I have been there a few times and I dont think any symptoms one way or the other can define your end result.

My girlfriend is 43 and in her 5th attempt had no symptoms in her 2ww, nor any implantation bleeding and got a BFN on day 12 POS then did beta test day 14 and BFP and is now 12 weeks.... 
Stay positive  [/size]​


----------



## vickym1984

Kirst-when it says 2-3 weeks it means from conception on the CB digi. I think it is supposed to eb able to detect from about 10dpo, not sure what that is in IVF terms though, but I have heard that the digitals are the worst in regards to not being very sensitive. xx


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hi all,

Yesterday was my OTD. We had a very vaque first test...we used clearblue plus for my first wee of the day, there was defo the negative line there but there were a few dots elsewhere in the window, but no positive line. So we tested again a bit later...  , but we were worried tis one would'nt be very accurate cos it wasn't the first we of the day, so we tried again this morning. This morning was DEFO   !!!!!!!!!!!!! We're very very disappointed as I've been having lots of symptoms and the PMA was working a treat to keep us going. Due to being menopausal, and not bleeding naturally, my AF has not been tempted to show. So in a way it's kind of worse knowing they haven't made their way out naturally...they're still in me. I can't let myself think that they were late implanters cos today is 19dp2dt!

We only have 5 snowbabies left, so with a blow like this my PMA and naiive optimism takes such a battering. My ovaries are shrivelled like little walnuts due to all the chemo I've had, so we have no chance of making any more embryos of our own. I'm only 25 and have had such a hard time over the last few years, I'd like a bit of good news sometime soon! It seems so unfair.

As I'm a teacher and can't really have time off during term, we have decided to wait til the summer holidays to try again.

Good luck to all those still on the 2ww    and              to all those with BFNs!

Cat xxx


----------



## Bonnie1

Kirst1980 - pizza sounds good.  I would not feel too guilty about it.  Know what you mean about diet though.  Am trying to be ridiculously healthy but have had cake and chips already this week, although it was carrot cake so perhaps it doesn't count!  We saw the same advert for the digital pregnancy test too.  Must admit I was in Boots in the week looking for ages at all the pregnancy tests but then decided against it.  As I am 12 days post HCG injection and 7 days pre OTD I figured if it was positive it may be due to the injection and if it was negative it may be too early - either way I would wind myself up too much.

Minimay - thanks for the website.  We have had a look and found it informative.  Glad you have booked a break if it fails.  We have the same idea.  We have leave to take.  If negative we were planning to push the boat out and go somewhere hot and sunny.  If positive we were planning a British break to keep travelling to a minimum.

Mel35 - getting into shape sounds like a good idea.  Exercise is good for the body and soul.  If negative I had thought of doing something like a 5 or 10k run to focus the mind and get a sense of achievement.

Paphoshopeful - it may be too early to test although I understand how tempting it is to test early.  I think about it daily.  Don't lose hope just yet.  I believe some register positive even after a negative on the OTD.

Little bean - sorry to hear you've had a negative test however the lack of period is a good sign and you still yet may be positive.  Good luck when you repeat the test.  

Claire223 - I am so, so sorry your treatment failed.  I can't even begin to imagine what going through 7 treatments must feel like.  You must have the strength of an ox.  Don't lose hope.  

AMD - my DH and I had tears in our eyes when we read your post.  So sorry to hear it's your last attempt.  Have you any thoughts of where you will go from here?  

Shani - I think you have the same OTD as me so good luck with your test.  I am so tempted to test early but so far I have resisted.  I also experienced period-like pains on two seperate occasions this week but these have now disappeared.  Our obsession with analysing what each symptom means or doesn't mean is driving us mad.  

Love to all.

Bonnie x


----------



## Bunny Face

Good morning Ladies, 

I'm so sorry for all the BFNs and hope you will all find ways to cope with this.  I wish there was something I could 'say' to make things easier for you. 

xxx


----------



## Bonnie1

Dear Snow white - so sorry youve had a BFN and really upset to see your history of cancer at such a young age.  Life is so bloody unfair at times.  Some folk seem to sail through life easily with no real significant problems or issues to face whilst others seem to face one storm after another in a relentless fashion.  It does seem so unfair.  I hope things turn around for you soon and that you get what you wish for.  Much love and big hugs Bonnie x


----------



## AMD

Hi Bonnie1, I am not sure where we will go from here? We knew donor egg was a slim chance, was not impressed with the clinic either, like a factory and not enough support for the premature menopause, had a number of issues. We had one fresh attempt and two frozen. We cannot afford another attempt, also have to go on a waiting list again i guess for another donor.


----------



## clairei25

Snow white-So sorry to hear your BFN. So hope and    that it works for you next time with one of your 5 frozen embies. Like Bonnie1 says life can be so cruel and unfair, I really hope that things work out for you in the future, you deserve it xxx


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hi Braceland,

I had my ET on 30th April. That was when they started me on the clexane injections, prednisalone tablets, and crinone along with Cyclogest pessaries, so I will now be 9 days into 2ww. Was prob to early for me to test it this morning but couldn't resist, am hoping as we all are for positive result on tuesday which I still think is perhaps a bit early....... but i guess I have to be guided by the doc. I haven't had and spotting or bleeding yet so am hoping the little suckers hang on in there this time!

I have had some symptoms..... def from around 7th day in...... bit nausea in the am, mild to moderate AF pains intermittently and mildly swollen and sore boobs....... unfortunately as far as I understand, these are all also side effects from the meds, so it's difficult to read too much into it!!! What syptoms you getting

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for everyone.


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hi again 
Sorry Braceland, I started meds on EC day which was 28th,...... not 30th. I'm supposed to be on them until 14th and I'm also on Evorel patches every other day! Am walking pharmacy. They have changed my meds this time and put me on what I can only think is more support. Although I never asked so I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## borah

Snow white -    - that is awful.  Im so sorry, wish there was something we could say that could help  
AMD - Its not over till your test is done, keep thinking posative.
Claire - Im sorry - God 7 treatments, i dont think I could manage that.  Take care   
Little bean    - that its a false negative and you get a good result soon   
Paphoshopefull  - Its to early wait to you OTD.

What a sad day this is on this thread.   for some good news soon 
Take care all


----------



## paphoshopefull

Thanks Borah,

Told my hubby this morning and he was very gentle but alos pointed out it was silly to dissapoint myself as is too early to know!!!!

Shall make an effort to forget about it for few more days!!!!

    to everyone waiting and      to those who need them. Never give up hope, it can be very powerful.


----------



## blonde_one

Claire and Snow White - nothing I can add but    one day you all get what you dream of   
Little Bean - good luck


----------



## shani10

afternoon

Bonnie mines the 16th but im going to test the 15th for the pure fact that if its negative i can have a bottle of wine on the saturday 2 console myself!!but am hoping i wont need 2 x  i   we both get a good result, and 2 all the others on or going for the 2ww, its an awful time, you end up thinking 2 much and going   !

snow white im sorry to here ur result, ur time will come and it will happen, be strong for your snow babies x   

shani x


----------



## kellyjayne

Hi Ladies

I now have a full bleed   , haven't tested as i see it as all over, will see how long it goes on for and may do a test just because on OTD, don't know whether to carry on with crinone??

Hope u all ok?

Luv Kel xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunny Face

KellyJayne - I'm so sorry.


----------



## borah

oh kelly im so sorry


----------



## shani10

kelly im so sorry, but u should continue with ur crinone until u speak to clinic, ur w bourn like me arent u?they told me last time i had to continue until test date and still test, even though then i knew it wasnt meant to be x    

shani


----------



## kellyjayne

fanx ladies

shani - yes i am at Bourh Hall, dont see any point in phoning them as they will most probably tell me to carry on till OTD!!!

Kel xxx


----------



## shani10

They will do that im sure, but some ladies still get bfp even after bleed so its still worth it x


----------



## kittykins

Hi girls

Id like to join the thread once again - well actually I dont want to be here but I had a m/c on 1st March and now find myself back here after another round of IUI.  I had it on Friday and so wont be testing for another two weeks and 2 days if I get that far.  I just feel sore and grouchy.  Think it is my defensive mechanisim kicking in again. 

Anyway good luck to everyone.

K 

x x x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Kellyjane - please carry on taking the crinone. There have been women on here that had full bleeds and still had a BFP.  There was one amazing story the other week of a woman who bled heavily tested BFN on her test date and then BFP two weeks later when she felt odd. It turned out that she had lost one of the two embies and that was the bleed but the second had implanted.

Smiling xx


----------



## minimay

Such a sad day in the thread  
 
not sure of names as on phone, sorry if I get any wrong

snow White - so sorry to hear your story!! Life is sooo unfair. You really deserve a bfp after all you've been thru, really hope ur next attempt us successful! 

Kelly - carry on with crinone until otd and neg test then, you never know!!! 

amd - still worth retesting on otd ( just in case!!) 

Little bean - hoping it's too early too! 

Pathoshopeful - def too early!   and   for good news tomorrow!! 

Xxx


----------



## paphoshopefull

ONE MORE DAY TO GO!!! Thank god!!! Wait has been killing me..... and have resolved myself that even if it's BFN I have a nice holiday coming up where I can sit and drink and eat whatever my little heart deisres without any guilt what so ever!!!!


----------



## braceland2010

Hi All 

Not good news im afraid! As I arrived at the clinic for my ET I got a call to say that my embryo had not divided enough making unfit to transfer.      we are very sad as this is was our 5th attempt.  Will see the specialist next week and I guess try again...  Im finding it hard to see the light today....


----------



## minimay

Braceland      So sorry honey! Thats so hard, I hope when you see the specialist he has some advice for yur next attempt.


----------



## Kirst1980

Oh Braceland, I dont know what to say, im sending you all the   and    in the world
Take care hun xxx


----------



## EllieGP

I'm so sorry to hear all the sad news which makes it all the more difficult to share our news.

  after FET.  

Please be strong everyone, miracles do happen.

I had 2 failed fresh cycles before naturally conceiving our son who is now 16 months old.

I have PCOS and was told I would not conceive naturally.

This cycle is using snow babies from my first cycle in October 2007, so this precious little bean is technically 6 months older than his/her brother. How crazy is that.

Also for anyone considering blasto, my first 2 cycles were day 2 embies and I had 2 transferred both times and thay failed. This cycle was 5 day blasto and I had 2 transferred. I'm 42 years old, so there is always hope for all of your worrying about the clock ticking.

Think positive and it will happen for you.

Love to everyone and thanks for being here...Ellie xxx


----------



## Bonnie1

AMD - sorry you had a bad experience at your clinic and that it was like an assembly line.  IVF is so expensive the least they could do is make you feel a bit special.  I know of someone who got a donor egg from a spanish clinic, not sure what the cost is though.  Good luck for whatever you decide to do. x

Shani - my DH suggested we do a test on saturday morning as it will be day 16.  Agree going around the bend with all the waiting!!   x

Kellyjayne - so sorry you ve had a bleed.  What is crinone? Keep hopeful  

Kittykins - so sorrry you had a m/c, good luck for this time  

smiling and wishing  - Congratulations on BFP.  I admire you being 40, single and having DIUI.  I have a few friends in a similar situation ie. similar age and single and worried about having kids.  Are your family supportive? Just seen a film advertised with J lo having DIUI. Congrats x

paphoshopeful - you are lucky you have one more day.  All the best for tomorrow  .  I am going round the bend waiting - have 6 days left to wait.  Have decided to drive across country to see my mother for distraction for few days.  She does not know we are having ivf.  Its my brothers birthday so have a good excuse to visit.  She does not have internet though so wont be able to check site until fri when I plan to return.  All the best x

Braceland - so sorry about your  ET - how disappointing.  I remember feeling full of hope on the day of ET so to travel there and get phoned with such bad news must have been devastating for you, am so sorry, thats such a shame. 

Well fed up of waiting, keep thinking 'whats going on in there',  apart from feeling knackered - more to do with worrying all the time I think and lying about when I can, I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever.  the pessaries just seem to melt and fall out in no time so worried what sort of effect they are having.  Have taken time off work and am heading to my mothers tomorrow for a few days.  Apart from a select few people at work and 2 friends no one else knows we are having ivf so can be awkward sometimes especially when baby chat comes up.  My mother would worry too much if she knew and it would heighten the anxiety, however as she does not know, and I have now turned 40 there are hints galore.  Every person who is pregnant on tv gets mentioned followed by a pause!  

Elliegp - congratulations - just seen your post  

Bonnie1 x


----------



## paphoshopefull

Oh Braceland,
Am so sorry to hear your news. 
Is it your first cycle Please do not get too disheartend about it, many, many of us have taken a few cycles to get to our dream...... and many many are still dreaming!!!! You must try and stay positive........ healthy mind, healthy body and all that.
I'm wishing you the very best of luck with the doc.


----------



## Pepperminty

KellyJane - so sorry to hear your news - however you must keep taking the crinone... I felt exactly the same whe I had my bleed, did not see the point at all, but as my DH says,  until you test Neg then you still have to believe its possible...... I know how you feel but... Please keep taking the crinone!!

XXX


----------



## Pepperminty

Bonnie, 

Crinone is a projesterone gel inserted vaginally from EC until neg or if a Pos for as long as your docs tell you to!


----------



## blonde_one

EllieGP - congrats   

Braceland - sorry re your news - did they or will they give any info to help you to try again and have a more sucessful time of it?

Kittykins - welcome   

Bonnie   

Kellyjane -   not all over til OTD    

This 2ww is dragging now and I'm only 6dp 3dt...... got another 9days til OTD   Getting cramping/pushing down feeling and last night started having shooting pains in one of my boobs .. I'm not counting this as anything -     just wish it was OTD already!


----------



## minimay

EllieGP  -   Hooray!! So good to hear happy news. Glad to hear re BFP with FET too as that is what I am having   SET of good quality blast last thursday so hoping that I can follow in your footsteps   

I had some dark brown discharge on wiping last night. Am hoping     That it might have been an implantation bleed. Not worried about it as not had any further signs of bleeding. Never had this before so hoping its a good sign. Could be nothing, or just bleeding after traumatic ET coming away.


----------



## borah

Ellie - Congrats thats great news.

Quick question to all you  's out there, did you having a feeling before the test that it would be positive or were you really doubting it worked


----------



## Bonnie1

Hi All, Have done a stupid, stupid thing and given in to temptation and bought 2 pregnancy tests - 1 boots own and 1 first response.  Did them just now at 5 pm after having  a bottle of water I may add and they are both negative.  My OTC is not for another 6 days!  I got lured into the advertising of early testing and am now distraught.  I wish I had not done that as ignorance is bliss in some ways and at least you have hope.  I know it is early but these tests say they are 99% accurate and can test up to 6 days before period due (my period would be due on friday which is only in 4 days) so figured it may show something - especially as there are 2 blasts and if twins would be double the HCG.  Please reassure me there is still hope - I am so stupid!!  Just sick and tired of waiting, its driving me mad.  Despite having 2 blasts transferred from a fresh cycle I was feeling terribly pessimistic (me and DH have had alot of bad luck the last couple of years like you would not believe including both our fathers getting cancer and dying so I figured this would be yet another in a long line of bad things to happen) and by testing early in my mind it has confirmed what I suspected.  I need some perspective here and sensible reassurrance.  Can anyone advise?


----------



## Bunny Face

Bonnie - I've tested early before too so I dont blame you for giving into temptation.  I cant offer any advice other than wait until OTD, but you know that already...

RANT TIME:

I HATE THE 2 WEEK WAIT, WHOEVER DECIDED THAT BFP SYMPTOMS AND BFN SYMPTOMS SHOULD BE THE SAME SHOULD BE SHOT!!!  WHAT I NEED IS A CLEAR SIGN LIKE GREEN FLASHING NIPPLES OR MY NOSE TURNING BLUE. 

Sorry Ladies - feel better now!!!


----------



## borah

Bunny face   

Bonnie - Its too early please stay positive.


----------



## clairei25

Bonnie-Im sure that is is still early for HPT to be accurate. When they say test 6 days early think that they mean if you are on a natural cycle. You have had lots of fertility drugs and some may be still in your system. Also you shouldn't drink to wee as the drink just goes straight through your system?
Know how your feeling though, I am SO desperate to find out too. My test date from the clinic is 16 days after a 3day transfer as well!
Dont give up hope


----------



## Curly1511

Bunny face - im with you!! The flashing green nipples would be a great idea! lol, some positive indication that its worked!


Im testing on the 21st, seems ages away. ET was on fri, i had a small brown discharge last night when i wiped (sorry to give details) so last night i was GREAT! its over, not worked again!!! but this morning nothing just a heavy feeling in my uterus area. I hate it. I said to myself that i was not going to analyse every little symptom, but here i am doing it! 


CRAPPY 2WW!!!!


Curly x


----------



## clairei25

Bunny Face- I agree!!!  

Ive been having AF pains/cramps since virtually had ET. Its really messing with my head    Keep checking as sure that AF has arrived.   

Has anyone else had the cramps/pains without spotting?


----------



## Curly1511

Hi Clare125


Ive had exactly feelings like that! right from ET on Friday. A heavy AF feeling in my uterus area.    this 2ww sucks! Worst part if you ask me.


Curly x


----------



## borah

Claire - ive had that, pains but no spotting


----------



## little bean

Hello all,
Just a quick note to thank everyone on FF for all your support. I tested yesterday and it was a   . then AF arrived this morning. So it's all over for now   . Good luck to all of you  .      little bean x x


----------



## borah

uh my tummy and back r so sore think my af must be coming.  keep going to the loo to check


----------



## Sunnypal

Hi Ladies,

I had my ET yesterday so now officially on my 2ww.  I recognise a lot of you from my other regular threads so    to you all!  I had ICSI and have one embie put back, OTD is 22nd May.  Good luck to you all, looking forward to keeping up with you and hoping for lots of BFP's!!

xxSunnyxx


----------



## janel27

Hi all,
just wanted to offer a bit of reassurance i had really sore stomach cramps, achey back and some spotting, was always at the toilet, i went on to get a postive last week, I still have all the cramps, my dr has assured me this is normal, have a scan on fri to see how things are, so it seems you just carnt tell
good luck!!
Jane x


----------



## lulu72

Thanks Jane - that's just the type of PMA we all need!

Little Bean - sending you lots of    . Thinking of you

lulu
xxx


----------



## borah

Thanks Jayne i really appreciate that.  Im going


----------



## janel27

so did I, to the point i had contacted another clinic about treatment, sent off to request my notes and everything I was that convinced af was coming, i only done a test to stop my family from telling me to wait and see!
Dont give up your nearly there
Jane x


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to send you some     I test and got my BFP on Thursday, for the whole 2ww I felt like AF was coming, and I still do now!!!  That dull AF ache is what I had, and still have.  I was so convinced that it hadnt worked as I have bad back and that AF headache, very hormonal head.  5 days before OTD I started to notice Brown stuff when I wiped so as you can imagine I thought it was over!!  

Please ladies, you just never know, Pregnancy symptoms are same as AF symptoms, like I said, I am still knicker checking as I am constantly feeling like AF is gonna show at any minute!!  

Hope this reassures you all...


----------



## borah

i love FF there is so much support


----------



## minimay

So sorry for everyone who is struggling with the 2ww. remember the progesterone support causes symptoms which mimics preg AND af so try not to worry!

Little bean -     so sorry for your BFN! Hope you're ok!

 to jane and hodgson! hooray for good news   Enjoy being pregnant!!

borah  -   Keep up the PMA! 

Curly - I had dark brown discharge yesterday too. Have told myself that it was implantation bleeding and am keeping the PMA up   

Bonnie -   , too too early babe! I'm thinking of testing day 14 post ovulation which most HPT should detect, BUT remember some people have late implantation and also you should test with 1st pee of the day for most concentrated levels. Dont lose hope, theres plenty of time for the tests to become positive!

keep positive girls - we'll all get our BFPs one way or another


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hi Bonnie,

I'm with Minimay. One of the web sites I checked yesterday for Hcg levels said that it's recommended to have beta done any time from day 11 PT and pee stick from day 14-16 PT so do not panic!!! Low levels of Hcg do not always mean there is a problem with the pregnancy, what is important is the rate at which it changes so don't worry just yet, it was prob far too early to check.

I did exactly the same thing!!! I have my OTD today!!! Pee stick tested negative on sunday morning so am keeping posistive for now! I will let you all know later....... that is unless I have drowned my sorrows in a bottle of wine or two!!!


----------



## paphoshopefull

HI again. Thought I would put the link on that I read yesterday. It made me a bit more positive after checking with pee stick too soon!!

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi! here I am on the list!!! test date 18.5
2 embryos transfered!  natural FET treatment.


----------



## kittykins

Bunny Face - love the idea of the flashing nipples     

Bonnie - dont give up yet - your body is still coping with all the drugs - they give us a later OTD for a reason! 

Claire - I have had pains but no spotting - I did last time and that was when it was positive.     

Little Bean - Im so sorry to hear your news   

Everyone else - Im still new so still getting to know everyone - I do wish each and everyone of you all the very best for this extremely long and hard 2ww. 

x x x


----------



## Bonnie1

Little bean - am so, so sorry for your BFN.  I feel so gutted and upset everytime someone gets a BFN as we are all in the same boat in that we all want the same thing so desperately so we can all really empathise which each other.  Dont give up hope.  I know of someone who had a child aged 45 with ivf after what she thought was an impossible last ditch attempt with no chance of success.  Where there s life there s hope.  

Thanks so much to Bunnyface, Borah, Claire25, Minimay, Paphoshopeful and Kittykins for your support.  Thank god I have FF is all I can say.  I was pretty distraught last night and also worried that if I was pregnant what effect would all my upset have on things.  I ended up taking my pessary early and going to bed by quarter to nine and have slept for 11 hours solid! I d upset myself to the point of exhaustion - ridiculous.  Feel much better today but obviously worried that getting myself into a state might be detrimental.  I am usually a very calm and level headed person but this whole business has turned me into an anxious, worried and neurotic woman!!  My poor DH has to reassure me constantly.  I think this 2 ww is one of the most difficult stressful things I ve had to go through.  I know this sounds ridiculous but the worry and anxiety is comparable to what I experienced when my father had cancer and we were waiting on results.

Paphos hopeful - thanks for the link - I have looked at it and it is very reassurring so thank you for that.  All the best for today.  I will be thinking of you and sending lots of    

In response to a question about symptoms I have definately had heaviness in the uterus area with period type niggles but no spotting.  I also keep checking evry time I go to the toilet!

Sunnypal - Hello and good luck with the dreaded 2ww.  This site is definately the best place to be during this time.

Am off shortly to my mothers for a few days as a distraction.  She has no internet but will get my DH to check whats happening on FF.  Good luck to everyone waiting. Bonnie xxx


----------



## Kirst1980

Hi everyone
I'm so sorry for eveyone with BFN, i'm sending you all lots of  
I hope everyone is ok xx

I've been naughty this morning, bought some early pregnancy tests off eBay after hearing someone recomending them. I don't know if I will use them when they arrive.
Well I'm officialy 7 days post ET, apart from AF type pains last weds andthurs I have had no other symptoms so feeling a bit down. 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## braceland2010

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I agree FF is a real life line at times... Ellie congrats !!  I love hearing all the success It gives us all hope so lets keep them coming!    
I have to believe that there is a reason for everything and my time will come    .


----------



## paphoshopefull

Hello everyone,

Well after 2 negative pee stick tests, last one was just 2 days ago I had my blood test today and........  !!!!! Still don't quite believe it but there we go....... just goes to show that the pee sticks are not that reliable when testing early!!!! Result was 165,80 mIU/ml so is possible that both the little suckers have stuck!!   

Thank you to everyone on this site,... you have been a fantastic support so far. Is very early days so am not gunna think it's all plain sailing from here but for now have the biggest smile ever!!!! 4 years of trying finally came good!!

 Best of luck to everyone on the dreaded 2ww. My best advice is "do not test early" as I did and spent the last 4 days convinced it had not worked again!!!!

Lots of love. xxx


----------



## Kirst1980

Oh wow Paphoshopeful!!!! Congratulations! Oh I'm so happy for you xx
hmmm maybes I'll leave the pee sticks I've just bought alone ....
Big hugs to you and bump/s xxxxxxxxx


----------



## paphoshopefull

Thanks Kirst,

Yes my advice would be to leave them well alone until at least 14 days after EC, obviously it depends when the clinic told you to take the test. I was gutted on sunday as I thought i was close enough to do the test but obviously it's not as reliable as they suggest. The wait is really really hard but is a shame to get dissapointed if you don't need to. Hang on in there. I stil got AF pains and keep having to pop to loo to double check! Another bllod test on thursday to check they still growing!!!


----------



## blonde_one

congrats paphoshopefull


----------



## clairei25

Wow paphoshopefull congrats on your BFP!!!!!! Thats brill news


----------



## AMD

P ...great news. Congrats. 

Well my OTD is tommorow. I have been bleeding since Saturday, messy and heavy, so accepted it will be bfn. Do think it's wrong though that the clinic only relies on home test kit and does not do blood tests just to confirm!


----------



## clairei25

AMD-Sorry it may be BFN. You never know though, you may get the result that your hoping for on your OTD tomorrow  
I agree thats its bad that not all clinics confirm with blood tests. Mine has said that if get BFP then I dont see them for over 3 weeks for a scan! What if HPT is wrong Also if BFN then they dont see me at all   
Keep up that    till OTD tomorrow xxxx


----------



## paphoshopefull

AMD,
On last cycle my friend had bleeding before her test, all the pee stick tests she had done were negative and the blood test came back positive on day 17 pET so you never know. The blood test is obviously more accurate as I had assumed I would test negative based on the pee sticks. She had a full on period each month for the first 3 months!! Now has happy healthy twins!! You never know. I didn't have any bleeding but some mild symptoms last time round and got a BFN. AF came few days after test date. Maybe you could ask them if you can have a blood test done?? It seems to me that you can have almost every symptom under the sun or none at all and can still get positive results.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## AMD

Hi ladies, thanks for response.

If I get a bfn my clinic tells me stop all meds straight away. I don't produce my own hormones so worries me if the hpt was wrong a pregnancy wouldn't survive as all drugs will have been stopped. If get bfn they don't see you till 3 months for a review. Feels like they treat people as a group and not look at individual circumstances. Just seems to be lacking in care and support. The transfer itself felt like a factory line. I don't have periods and didn't bleed last 2 attempts in 2ww, not until I got bfn on otd and they stopped the drugs, does seem weird I bleeding this time. I ask them questions just never get answers. All adds to what is already a stressful time.


----------



## blonde_one

AMD sounds like some clinics do forget the 'care' factor of what they are doing.


----------



## borah

AMD - Just wait and see what happens tomorrow    for BFP.
paphoshopefull - Thats amazinf twins Congrats to you .

Hope everyone else is surviving the 2ww.

AFM - Still having AF pains were quite bad last night and woke me up a couple of times through the night and then they ease off a bit.  Still no AF though.  Im an emotional wreck work have total p**sed me off well not work my training section, I have been crying for the past half hour. think im settling down now.


----------



## sunbeam

Firstly just wanted to say to those with BFN's im so sorry..........I know its devastating..........my thoughts are with you!

Paphoshopell fab news...........congrats!!!!!!!!

Borah hope you are feeling better this whole thing plays havoc with your emotions!

Kirst I too bought pregnancy tets in the chemist this am......Im a serial early tester!!!!!!!!!!  So bad I know but I did it on my other cycles..........all BFN hopefully this time my luck will change!

Curly I see we are testing on the same day...........21st!!!!!!!!

This is going to sound silly but could someone please remind me is the ET counted as Day one post transfer or is it the next day?


----------



## paphoshopefull

HI Sunbeam,

I counted next day as day one, but not sure to be honest!!

Wishing you lots of


----------



## kittykins

Congratz Paphoshopeful - so pleased for you. 

Borah -     
I


----------



## essjay75

Hi everyone,

Im more of a reader than a poster but just wanted to say how amazing the support on this site is.  Im on day 5 of my 1st 2ww with me testing on 22 may.  Had 2 excellent grade 1 et, with alot of encouragement from the embryologist saying its twins from there point of view and then my doctor tried her hardest just before et to get me to rethink and only have 1 et , even my DH started to agree but im not feeling positive at all, its been a 12 yr wait and i wanted the best chance for us.  As yet I do not have any symptoms accept I cant seem to sleep at night (putting that down to being so anxious).  

Goodluck everyone and thank you


----------



## Sunnypal

Hi all,

Essjay - great news on the quality embies, fingers crossed for you   . Try to keep positive I know its hard.  Your OTD is same as mine, I am very similar, have absolutely no symptoms what so ever and am really struggling to sleep, don't seem to be able to shut my brain down!  Last night I spent all night dreaming about FF posts!!!  

Borah -     Only 2 days to go hun, hang in there, you're doing great! Can't you get a few days off work, call in sick??  Even if just for the rest of this week to give you a break xx

Paphoshopefull -    Brilliant news!!  Huge advert against testing early, I've got a spare HPT but I'm adamant I won't use it!  
Sunbeam - I counted day after ET as day 1 post transfer.  Good luck with this cycle   

AMD - Even if HPT is negative, can you go to GP and get a blood test to be sure before you stop your drugs?   

Kirst -       

Bonnie -    Enjoy your few days away, hope it helps to keep your mind off things   

Little bean    

Good luck and      to everyone else
xxSunnyxx


----------



## libby79

Hi all

Please can I join you, I'm only 4 days into 2 ww wait, not sure how I'm going to last!

Curly and Sunbeam - I'm also OTD on Friday 21st May, so far its killing me! Have bought tests and I'm dying to test!!

Can I ask - what Grade 1 embies are? I was told I had one 11 cell and one 8 cell at ET - is that good or not, they didn't tell me?

Thank you

x


----------



## EllieGP

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the lovely words.

Minimay - how did it go? I'm crossing my fingers that you are too busy celebrating to let us know.

Bonnie - please try to think positive, it really helped me to stay sane. Repeat to yourself several times a day 'I'm pregnant, this is working' and believe it. Those HPT were far too early and it has to be the first pee of the day, wait till the OTD the clinic test kit best.

Braceland - hunny I feel for you, FF has kept me going and got me through a very tough time when my 2nd IVF failed in 2008. I then conceived naturally, miracles really do happen! I was 41 when our DS was born and if little bean stay snuggled up, I'll be 43 when he/she is born. 

Sending loads of positive thoughts to all of you... it will happen.

Love Ellie xxxxx


----------



## Bunny Face

Evening Ladies, 

Borah - thanks for the mention. I'm struggling too. I've been through 4 two week waits previously (3 IUI and 1 IVF) and this is by far the worst.  If it was socially acceptable I'd walk around with my hand down my pants, checking for any signs!!!   

Paphoshopeful - that is great news...big congrats  , you've given me hope. 

AFM -    today is not a good day (again). Although the brown discharge is clearing (after a week!), my boobs are not feeling as full and I dont think that is a good sign.  Some good news though - the clinic has bought forward my OTD and I now test on Friday - eeeeek.


----------



## sunbeam

Hey just typed a long message and it got lost.hate when that happens!!!!!!!

Libby glad to hear you are also testing on the 21st........I think you are a DAY 3 transfer so the 8 cell is great and the 11 cell is excellent!!!!!!!!!  As far as the grading goes an A or grade one is perfectly round and is B or 2 is less round and so on!!!!!!  Im like you with the test Im so bad!!!!!!!!!!

Borah hope you are feeling better!!!!!!!

Sunnypal and Essjay dont worry about no symptoms everyone and every cycle is different I have learned that through my cycles!!!!!!

Bonnie take Elliegp's well put advice and waiting for the clinic test......think im going to use your advice Elliegp myself!!!!!!


----------



## sandy39

To everyone on the 2ww big   and prayers. I can relate to everything everyone is saying - I test on friday and im constantly checking my pants! tmi. Totally agree with bunny face and the socially acceptable part!! i wud do it too if i cud! Congrats to all those with   and I'm so sorry to the ladies with     for you all for the future.
Love Sandy xxxxxx


----------



## Curly1511

Congratulations Paphoshopefull!!! Excellent news   


Curly x


----------



## kellyjayne

paphoshopeful - congratulations!!!!!! 

AMD - still same 4 me :-(

Hi 2 everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shani10

Hi all

Congrats to the   and lots of    to the   

im doing ok, no more pain like last week, just low cramping but no boob ache or anything, but im now full of cold so wouldnt know if anything else hurt or ached!!!!  


shani x


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Everyone
Congratulations to all our BFP's hope you are all well and big big    to all our BFN's
Have not posted for a few days as have been finding the 2WW a bit hard this time round, have been trying not the think about it but it's not possible to forget!! OTD is tomorrow me and DH are nervous wrecks! It's a big game over for us tomorrow is it's a BFN as our embryo store is empty now and don't feel like we could face a fresh cycle for it to fail again and age it getting the better of me.  
    to us all.


----------



## kellyjayne

snow white -                        for u for OTD xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kirst1980

Snow White, sending you so much love and hugs for tomorrow  
I so hope it's a good result for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Curly1511

Heaps of luck for tomorrow Snow White xxx     


Curly xx


----------



## sunbeam

Snowwhite for u                          !

All the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blonde_one

snow white best wishes!


----------



## zele77

Hi All,

Just wanted to join in. I am 5 days post FET, due to test on 20th May! 11 days to go................ This is our third attempt - one IUI in 2008, IVF in 2008, forever hopefull in 2009, and back again in 2010 with FET on 6th May.

Paphoshopefull your post today cheered me up a lot.... Gongratulations!
Everybody, keep posting postive stories - it helps sooo much for those in waiting...........

I have a dilema now... My hubby is away on 20th on a business trip, back 21st midday... I don't want to test and be left on my own on 20th... If I test a day early - 19th - it is my birthday.... If i have to wait till Sat 22nd morning to test I WILL GO MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## braceland2010

Congratulations Paphoshopefull!!! Excellent news  this gives me hope if I stick to the same program next time that it might work.  Enjoy the moment.


----------



## kittykins

Morning all - just checking to see how everyone is going on - Good luck Snow White - I so hope it is good news for you as it would give me hope being an 'older lady' myself.        

Hi Zele and welcome to the 2ww!!!!!!  Id go for testing on 19th - Im a believer in certain dates - my OTD is the anniversary of my wonderful grandad's passing.    I      that it is a good sign for me.

Love to everyone - good luck to all our testers this morning.     

x x x


----------



## sandy39

Hello,
Thinking of everyone testing today -  
I think you all need to get the pee stick    on me. I had a really vivid dream last night about the baby I lost and my beloved dog that died at the same time - I woke up and just felt I had to test (otd 14th) took 2 tests and they read   !!! My DP and I want to believe it but am so scared then when I retest on friday it will be negative. WHY did I test, I'm even more scared then I was before and of course since testing I'm getting abdo pain!! Really sorry for the me post but its all going round in my head and I'm under strict instructions not to tell anyone!!!! so of course I came straight on here.
Sandy xx


----------



## Kirst1980

Oh Sandy xxxx
I'm wishing so much that it's stays a BFP on Friday too for you .
Now, feet up and make DH do EVERYTHING for you xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Morning

Sandy - Fingers crossed that your BFP remains until your OTD   
Snow White -          

Zele - Welcome, I'd test on the 19th too

AFM - Not feeling positive at all. The brown discharge has reduced but my boobs are back to normal. Not feeling very pregnant. Roll on Friday for OTD.


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

I am 4 days into 2ww, I can't believe another 10 days to go.  I had a 2 day transfer with 2 grade 1 4 cell embryo's.  I have bad AF cramps, backache and sore boobs - really like my last 2 cycles so not holding much hope, more hoping that if AF is on its way it comes sooner rather than make me put up with this for 10 days!

I am going a bit    with this and this is our last cycle we are broke and need to pay back the money we have borrowed to do the cycles.

Nikki
x


----------



## libby79

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all doing ok, sorry for no personals there are so many I can't keep up!

I'm 5 days into the 2 ww now and counting! Sunbeam we must keep our fingers crossed!

I have spoken to the embryologist today about the grading for my embies, she tells me the 8 cell was a 4,4 which is excellent and the 11 cell was a 3,4 which is 2nd best. Apparently the grading is going to be nationalised to this, I can't quite remember which way round it is now but one of the numbers is for the dividing into cells and the other number is for how even the cells are? Has anyone else heard this?

Thank you


----------



## EllieGP

Hi Everyone,

Nikki - You poor thing worrying so much. 

I had bad AF cramps, backache and my kidneys and liver ached this time and got BFP. With my DS, I had sore boobs, bad AF cramps, backache and headaches. I wasn't even take any medication as he was a surprise natural conception 2 weeks after a 2nd failed IVF. I also had a bleed at 6 weeks, which was thought to be a threatened m/c, then they said it was implanation bleed that was delayed escaping. I still think it was m/c of a twin. You can still get a BFP, stay positive and rest as much as possible to give those embies the best chance. Good luck!!

    you get a BFP!

Love Ellie xxx


----------



## AMD

Hi Ladies,

Well as expected as I have had bleeding since saturday and still am, the test today was BFN! Still dont agree that the hpt are always accurate I do think a blood test should be done to confirm. 

This our 3rd and last attempt as we used donor egg no more frozen, no more funding. Is very sad.


----------



## fred73

Hi Everyone

Haven't been on here much during this 2ww but only half way through and already starting to drive myself mad   

Promised I would not symptom spot this time as did not help at all last time but yesterday I had a sore back all day and didn't last time so was feeling good. By the time I got home last night I remembered symptoms meant nothing and went downhill fast with my DH getting the brunt of it. Made me feel worse as this is how I normally get just before my AF!

Struggling back up today but the 2ww has to be the most emotional part of the treatment   

Sorry to moan and hoping that everyone testing today has only good news but lots of   to anyone with a BFN.

Just saw AMD news before I posted and so sorry for your BFN. Sending you lots of     

Take care x


----------



## Ms Maybe

My test date is the 15th but I cracked last sunday and did my first test. Stupid mistake.

I had a day 3 transfer and clinic asked me to wait 16 days PET (16 days!) to test so sunday was 2 weeks PEC. BFN. Tested again tuesday morning and got a faint line, and the same again this morning.  Tested again this afternoon to make sure it wasn't a residue of the HCG injection as the first test I did I'd done in the afternoon and got a BFN. Can't believe it.

I was a wreck on my ET day and convinced it wasn't going to work, felt like that until I started to get strong abdominal pains about a week ago - became convinced it was implantation pains and totally convinced I was pg. Now have gone the other way again. Have gone from optimism to despair so many times recently, its like some new and exciting form of torture!

Not coping very well with this right now, its only a few days until my proper test date but it seems to get harder and harder - shouldn't have tested early but was stupidly convinced I would get a BFP. Now am just gutted. 

It has been a great help following everyone elses journeys so thank you everyone who posts xx


----------



## Sunnypal

Ms Maybe   
Don't dispair hun, there is every chance you will get a BFP on 15th!  There will be a reason why your clinic told you to test 16 post transfer, don't give up.  You need to keep positive to give yourself the best chance    .  Chuck away the HPT and wait till OTD   
Try to keep busy to keep your mind on other things, good luck and sending you lots of      vibes xxx


----------



## Ms Maybe

Thank you Sunnypal,

Just going craaaazzzyyyyyyy right now - its a really quiet time at work so I've got nothing to distract my self with.

Also my sister and one of my closest friends just announced their PG's - I _try_ to be happy for them but its so hard. At the moment I can't bear the sight of women with babies and I have to make a huge effort with all my friends with small children - just had lunch with a friend with two babies under three, feel like I have to keep doing it otherwise I'm going to be isolated from half the population!

I have discovered a capacity for endless self-pity (and endless snacking) during this 2WW. Stern words with self needed.


----------



## Curly1511

So sorry to hear your news AMD     


Ms Maybe - I so know what you mean about being isolated, i have drifted away from all my friends, who all had babies last year. I wish i could not feel this way, and handle the fact they have their miracle and just get over it (like my DP like to say!) , and like all new mums you want to talk about their babies, but then they feel awrkward, i feel like crying and the whole thing is just horrid. Hence now i dont really see them   . So if you can, try to stay in touch with your friends, if its not too painful?


Any way, good luck to all those who are still to test     and     to those who have not been lucky this time. 


Curly


----------



## blonde_one

AMD  so sorry

MsMaybe - DH and I are talking re early testing and he's so against it and everytime i read on here people do it then end up more upset....... I'm holding off as long as I can!  Only 8dp3dt so another week to go here


----------



## Kirst1980

Oh girls
I'm so fed up and down today. I've convinced myself it hasn't worked.
It doesn't help that I did a HPT today which was BFN. Is it too early I'm 8 days post embryo transfer and the embryos were 5 days old. My OTD is the 17th
I've read other posts that people tested on day 8 and got BFPs.
I also have no symptoms whatsoever. 
I'm going crazy. So sad x


----------



## Bunny Face

Ms Maybe - I completely understand how you feel. When you've been TTC for a while you have to suffer lots of pregnancy announcements.  Two sisters, 1 niece, 1 best friend (x2), 10 colleagues is the running total for me at the moment.  I simply cant cope with it and have lost contact with all of those people for long periods of time over the last 5 years. 

Kirst1980 - I'm having a bad day today too.  I test on Friday and I think its going to be a BFN...I've had spotting since the day after EC until Monday, now its tailed off but replaced with what can only be described as cream 'wetness'. My boobs are still the same size (Dh - Boooo!) and I'm having waves of period pain.  Sorry if this is TMI...but I don't 'feel' pregnant. 

I've also read about BFPs earlier than OTD but I think I've read significantly more posts where ladies have tested early to be faced with BFN and then have got their BFP on test day!!! 

Don't worry about feeling sad, thats normal.  If you stop feeling anything then thats when you should worry   .


----------



## clairei25

Blonde_One & Kirst-My test date 1s 19th and Im 8dp3dt like you both. Is that your test date too? Try to resist temptation too early, you wont be sure if the reading is true or not. Hard I know as I feel the same 

Bunnyface-Know how you feel. I had 5 friends due within a week of each other in October last year and I had been trying for longer than all of them.  Lets hope that we are luck this time 

Feeling awful today. Im 8dp3dt still go AF pains (had since ET) and have lower back pain. Never have back pain though with AF







Had a little red blood earlier but nothing since. Heard of people having brown or pink, is red bad?? Going over the edge with worry!








xxxx


----------



## Bunny Face

Clairei25 - I had a tiny spot of red blood which later turned to brown discharge. I'm sure its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

I am still having AF pains and sore boobs.

Anyone know what baby asprin is?

Nikki
x


----------



## Snow White 94

BFN for me this morning, game over for us, can't do this anymore after so many failed attempts the heartache just gets worse and worse, think it's time to come to terms with the fact I am never going to be a mum and get on with my life. 
Thank you for all your support and good luck to everyone on the rollercoaster of IVF. 
xxxxx


----------



## kellyjayne

AMD - so sorry


----------



## zele77

Hi again,

AMD, Snow white - big, big hug....................

Sandy 39 - great news ! Keeping fingers crossed for you!

Bunny face  - don't lose hope, please...................

Does anyone follow Shameless on Chanel 4 - last night Mimi gave birth and all the time she tough she was menopausal! It did cheer me up  - there is always hope somewhere to be found.................... 

Thanks for replies - still not sure about testing on 19th - if not good news I have to go to work and face my colleague who is already 5 months pregnant and keeps snacking nuts and fruits all day!! I won't make it............................ I only have 2 tests as well. I promised myself since we started TTC officially (5 years, but not on contraception - 6 years) that i will not buy HPT until my AF is at least a week late.... Well, it's never been late for the last 22 years so really hope this time it might be...... 
I do feel exactly the same as if my AF is due in a few days though - abdomen heaviness, headache sometimes, also i noticed my brain gets sharp and i can park the car perfectly in the smallest spot - isn't that strange??!! - only lasts for a couple of  always happens..... then I go back to normal and spotting and bleeding comes...

To All waiting- please, please, remember it is too early to feel pregnant - do not loose hope.... cause you keep me going as well!!

xx xx


----------



## clairei25

Snow White


----------



## kellyjayne

snow white - sos orry to hear ur news, this is so tough!!!        xxxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Im so sorry Snow white and AMD      

Zele I think you should test on the 19th too!!!!!!!!

Claire I think that sounds good.............like implantation bleeding!!!!!

KellyJane hows u?

Kirst way to early!!!!!!!!!!  I think Bunnyface your right that so many FF's have early BFN's and then get their BFP'S.........praying for you honey!!!!!!!

Hi Curly and Libby my fellow 21st testers im have abdominal cramps more so than back and have growing sore boobies!!!!!!!  Di a test this am BFN so the ovitrelle injection must be out of my system so at least when I test later and get a BFP it will be for real..........feeling positive at the mo!!!!!!!!Must keep this up!!!!!!!!!!!

Libby sorry I got the cell thing the wrong way round but still sounds good news!!!!!!

Hey Fred hope your feeling better!!!!!!!!

Nikki sorry but not sure of baby aspirin.

MsMybe know what you mean about endless snacking......Im going to be the size of my house by next Friday if I continue to munch the way I am!!!!!!!

Hey Sunny pal...hows you?

Hope I havent left anyone out....there are just so many..........hi if I did!!!!!!

Sunbeam!!!!!!!


----------



## pastel81

Hi All.
Got up at 7 am did the test - big fat negative  ...........was clinging onto some hope it may be just low levels...had hcg blood test later on in the morning, at 11am found it less than 1 hcg ie. big fat negative  . then got home after going out at about 11.30am started bleed...big fat negative negative negative!!!     
Been crying all morning.......my gorgeous miracle boy came home from school at 3 and I was better and more sane then !! I have been blessed with a boy 5 n half years ago...through ovulation induction- the more i think of it the more it amazes me how i got pregnant then(i had the most beautiful birth-not many ppl say they enjoyed giving birth but i loved it) This was first and last time for IVF......cant believe the put a formed embryo right inside my uterus and it did not stick--nature works in the strangest way. im very upset by it all..........so sorry AMD and Snowwhite for ur bfp`s today    I so wish you guys got bfp`s and i would happily accept my bfn as you dont have any children....feel so sorry for you all. pls dont give up - 
I feel blessed for having a child so will chin up and get on with looking after him rather than moping around...... 
Best of luck to all of you - i agree with a lot of you that the 2ww is the most difficult time........

off to munch on choccies (after a long time) and watch desperate housewives....

    
take care everyone!!!


----------



## kellyjayne

pastel81 - so sorry     xxx


----------



## minimay

Pastel, Snow white and AMD -Big hugs to you all!   So sorry for your BFNs. I wish you all the best for your future whatever it may hold!     

Sorry too tired for personals
Hugs and   to all

   for BFPs for the thread!!


----------



## traace

Hi guys, I only stumbled across this board just now!

I'm 4dp5dt, OTD is 18th May.  Have ordered some cheap HPT tests online so that way I don't feel guilty about using more of them than I should (which I have a hunch may be the case ...).

Nikki - I've been advised to take baby asprin because of a mild case of OHSS, I think it's just milder 75mg tablets instead of the 200mg usual tablets.

To the ladies who are testing early - I've read that implantation can vary wildly - some embies snuggle in on day 6, others don't until day 10 or even 12.  If your embie has only just decided to settle in, it could take a couple more days for the HCG levels to get high enough to show on a HPT.  Also, each HPT has a different sensitivity level, which makes things even more unpredictable!

There's no way to know for sure whether that is what's going on when you get an early BFN, but certainly the show's not over yet ladies!!!


----------



## kittykins

Hi trace and welcome.

Snow White big      sorry love - I was gunning that it would be good news for you.

Pastel - enjoy your son - most of us dont have that.  Sorry it thats a bit sharp but thats how I feel today. x Enjoy your choccies x x x


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

I have reached day 5 now, I'm in so much pain AF cramps, backache, boobs ache in fact don't really know where I don't ache - I know AF wants to come out so think I should call the hospital see if I can stop these pessaries let the AF come out.  

So sorry to those recently had BFN   .

Nikki
x


----------



## minimay

hi ladies! Someone needs to send   round. Sooo wanting to test this morning! Dh has gone to work but in off this morning... Must hold off, am 7dp5dt. Not even sure if hcg inj will be out of system yet ( lining support given 7/5/10) ?


----------



## nikki0703

minimay i done a test 8dp3dt and it was positive and its still a positive now had blood test done, i had to do it i was going mad, do what u think is right hun x


Congrats to all the BFP's and massive hugs to all the BFN's, must be so hard for you keep strong x x


nikki


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there, am just coming to the end of my 2ww had a round of private iui here in NZ where we have been living for 15 months. Had IUYI with clomid two weeks ago last saturday on day 12 of my cycle. Have had a success with IUI in UK and have a lovely son as a cosequence so I am  proof that it does work!!!.  I just cant remember how I felt last time apart from the factr that part of me wants to test and so I can prepare myself for a negative result and the other part just doesnt want to know ? anyone else feel the same. Is anyone else due to test same day as me. Anyway - good luck ladies and lets hope for lots of BFP.


----------



## janeyrogers

Hi all;

I am on my 2ww for the first time; it's torture!!! (my first iui was cancelled as I had too many folicules)  I am due to do a
test on Tuesday 18th May; is there any benefit in doing it earlier or am I likely to stress myself out over nothing?!! 
Find it a real comfort looking at this site; nice to know people are going through the same thing as you.
Good luck to everyone!!

Janey x


----------



## janeyrogers

Hi all;

I am on my 2ww for the first time; it's torture!!!   (my first iui was cancelled as I had too many folicules)  I am due to do a test on Tuesday 18th May; is there any benefit in doing it earlier or am I likely to stress myself out over nothing?!! 
Find it a real comfort looking at this site; nice to know people are going through the same thing as you.
Good luck to everyone!!

Janey x


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls just dropping in for a quick read and to say hi.......will catch up later!

Pastel Im so sorry pet        

Welcome trace you will love this thread!

Nikki dont pain these symptoms seem normal!

Hi JaneyRodgers all the best for the 18th!!!!

Hi Minimay I tested yesterday (day 5) and got a BFN so now know the injection is out of my system!


----------



## vickym1984

Hi will have to get to know everyone.

We are on our 1st cycle IVF with ICSI, had transfer today (day 2 transfer), 1 embie transferred, OTD 27/5/10, I'm PUPO, yay


----------



## Bunny Face

One day to go ! 

EEEEKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Ms Maybe

So sorry for BFNs, this is such a rubbish thing that happens to lovely people for no good reason. It sucks, I'm registering an official complaint.

Good luck for tomorrow Bunny Face, sending you  and  - _10 colleagues??_ That's harsh, maybe its time you went and worked on building site 

I'm testing Saturday - all apendages crossed. Really just want this thing to be over either way, I don't know if its the stress or the hormones or that special combination of both but my behaviour is totally bonkers; lots of crying and lots of anger. Yesterday I nearly drove my car into the back of another one on purpose, had to pull over, ring my DH and scream down the phone, then sob a bit, before I could drive home. Scary. DH is now up a scaffold tower outside the house, and who can blame him?

Also getting heart palpitations which is a bit worrying but I think its just the stress - anyone else had this?


----------



## sunbeam

Bunny Face all the best of luck for tomorrow......         this is for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Msmaybe know what you mean about just wishing it was over, one way or another perferably with BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im just fed up and my thoughts are totally revolving round the OTD, will it be or wont it.....I got to chill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## borah

Hi guys

Hope you are all coping, i know hard this is

I just got a   .  I cant describe this feeling 

Hold off with those early tests I know its hard


----------



## vickym1984

Borah -congrats!!


----------



## Kirst1980

Borah
congratulations xx so pleased for you xx
I'm so down in the dumps today, after the BFN yesterday, did it again today even though I promised myself I wouldn't. BFN again. Still clinging on to the tiny shred of hope I have that it's wrong and on Monday it maybe just maybe good news
xx


----------



## clairei25

Congrats Borah, fab news!!!!


----------



## shani10

excellent news borah   

shani x


----------



## minimay

Borah -   

Bunnyface -   for tomorrow

Ms Maybe - good luck for saturday!!

Sunbeam - sorry about BFN - were you testing just to see if HCG was out of system as very early? How long after your HCG injection was yesterday? My HCG injection was last fri, but only 1250iu. Should be out of system by now though I imagine... 

Kirst - hoping the the peesticks will turn into BFPs over the weekend and in time for OTD     

vicky - congrats on being PUPO   

Janey and traace - welcome to the thread! hope its lucky for you   

Nikki0703 - wow you got your BFP so early!!! I am going to test tomorrow morning. SOOOOO nervous. really scared it'll be a BFN and I'll have to go to work and be normal and cheerful   . Dont know what to do as if I dont test as AF arrives during work I'll probably be worse. Guess theres not really a good time to find out its a BFN.

I've been feeling pretty low today, have got a gut feeling that its bad news   hope I'm wrong.

Hi to everyone else i've not mentioned and good luck to all!!! Hope its a good news day on the thread tomorrow!


----------



## Kirst1980

Good luck Minimay, I'm thinking and praying for you xx
Well I've  held off on doing another peestick this morning, let's hope I hold off all day!
Morning everyone, hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## minimay

Thanks Kirst

I tested this am - it was a very very faint positive. Not feeling optimistic though as I'm fairly sure that its the pregnyl shot from last week still in my system. Am waiting to see if AF arrives, although not sure if the HCG will prevent it?? Anyone know?

Good luck for anyone else who is testing this morning!!


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Borah - Congrat's   

Minimay - was it your test day today? with DD I had a very faint line on test day

Kirst - I tested a couple of days beefore with my DD and it was BFN then got the faint line on the test date.

Today I woke up with cramp again like AF is about to arrive, my boobs really hurt so much - I normally get this when AF is due and then a couple of days before my boobs stop hurting.    this works.

Nikki
x


----------



## Bunny Face

Minimay - I thought a faint positive was still a positive.  Are you due to have bloods taken to check?

My appointment at the clinic is in 2 and 3/4 hours.  I've done my 'sample'!  I noticed some faint brown discharge mixed with pessary this morning (sorry if TMI), I hope its not the start of AF.  Also just remembered that last night before i went to bed I had a stringy pinky thing when i wiped.  Oh god...its not looking good is it!! 

calm....calm....calm...1....2....3....4...breathe.......arg h!


----------



## Kirst1980

I just wanted to say, you girls are fantastic xx
I'm still hoping the tests were wrong but if not then at least we have 5 more frozen embies to use.

Minimay, yeay x I'm so happy for you!! Hopefully those lines will get stronger and stronger xx

Nikki, thank you for that xx

Bunnyface, is this the sample for the test?? Good luck Hun everything crossed for you including my eyes!! Xx


----------



## minimay

Bunny face -      pinky or browny d/c is ok, its bright red bleeding thats bad. Fingers crossed for you!!!! 

nikki - thanks for giving me some hope   My OTD is monday and I'll get bloods then. Testing early as I dont want to find out that treatment failed through AF arriving (its due today or tomorrow) Hope the cramping is due to your embie snuggling into your womb and bobs are sore due to increasing hormone levels from earlypregnancy    

Kirst - 5 frozen embies   Thats fab. We've only 1 and it wasnt the best grade so probably wont risk another FET. Looking at fresh IVF in June if this isnt successful! Good luck for testing tomorrow!


----------



## borah

Bunny face - Good luck     
minimay - faint positive   .  Thats it worked for you.
Kirst  .  Good luck 
Nikki - remember AF pains r the same as PG pains, so it could be a good sign  
Ms Maybe - Good luck for tomorrow 

Guys hang in there, to read into your symptoms too much, remember AF and pg symptoms really r the same
Take Care 
xxxx


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi, 27th May 2010 s my test date.  Had ET yesterday and in pain - trying to keep optimistic.


----------



## vickym1984

Nina-We were had Hammersmith yesterday for transfer too, were you 1 of the first 3 couples called at 9.30am? My husband and I chatted to the two other couples in the upstairs waiting room that were there with us, so would be funny if it was you lol. Our OTD is the same xx

Minimay-Hoping its a real BFP for you

Nikki-Hoping its worked for you hun xx

1 day in and already going mad


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi Vicky,  Just getting used to this site!!! So if i've sent this message already - you'll know why!! Yes we were sitting next to you.  It's a small world.  All the best
Nina


----------



## vickym1984

Small world, GL xx


----------



## traace

Hi guys,

The tests I ordered arrived this am, ended up doing one of the super-sensitive ones (detects 10mlu, usually tests detect >25mlu), and might have maybe only just possibly gotten a fainter than faint 2nd line … 

DH could see it too – I had to get a second opinion in case I was just seeing what I wanted to see, but yup there’s the palest of pink tinged lines.  Not putting everything on this test, it’s so faint that I feel like I can’t trust it yet, but it is encouraging!

Was 3rd wee of the day,and still only 6dp5dt, so will try tomorrow as soon as I get up, hopefully might get a slightly clearer answer?  Or perhaps nothing at all!  Trigger was 13 days ago, so hoping that's out of my system by now. Who knows.  Still 4 days till OTD though, so will just have to wait and see!!!!!!

Minimay -  fingers crossed our lines get stronger.  Do you know what strength the pregnyl shot you were given was?  I think usually it's 5000 or 10000, and it metabolises at 1000 per day apparently, so if you got the 5000 it should be out of your system by now.        

Vicky and Nina - LOL that you met the other day!!  Such a coincidence   Nice that you had a chance to chat too.  

Borah - thanks for the support   And again congrats!

Kirst - 5 frozen is fantastic!  We were stoked with our two - but five, well surely that means you're in with an excellent chance in the long run.  Lots of   going your way.

Bunnyface - Good luck!!!!!!!  I really hope that it's a good result for you     

Sorry to anyone I've missed - really thinking of all of us 2wwers, hang in there.  Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend to keep busy?

xxx


----------



## georginag

Been fine till today, I just can't switch off or concentrate on anything...............just wanted to chat to others like me


----------



## georginag

GG May 20th ICSI


----------



## lil stephy

hey i thught i would join u all on here aswell as my test day is  the 20th and im pretty scared to find out the outcome but im really tryin to b    
i hope u all get the answers u dream of xxx


----------



## Bunny Face

Oh Ladies, 

Its a BFN - we are gutted.  Dont know where to go from here...


----------



## Skybreeze

So Sorry bunny face, lots of hugs, stay strong you can get through this.


----------



## Lexan

So sorry to hear Bunny Face  

   for some BFP


----------



## vickym1984

Bunny


----------



## Skybreeze

I'm so sorry bunny, stay strong sweetheart.. You can get through this.


----------



## minimay

bunnyface -       so sorry! 

traace - yur post has given me hope    I had 1250iu injected last friday. It was for luteal support rather than triggering so i think thats why its a lower dose. I SOOOOOOO hope you're right and pregnyl levels go down by about 1000/day     . fab news re your test!!!! I faint line so early on is definately a good sign, esp when your trigger was 13 days ago!! Think its going to be good news for you     

Skybreeze - I love your signature and the statement about the rainbow ! So true   

Hope everyone else is well! 

xxx


----------



## Nikki34

Bunnyface so sorry.....

I still have boobs ache and lower back pain the cramps are there but bit milder than they were before.  My brain is mush at the moment.arrrr how am I going to get through these next 9 days....

Nikki
x


----------



## traace

Bunnyface, sorry to hear your news      

Minimay - I just called my clinic to confirm that the trigger shot was out of my system, they said that it should be well gone and we are right to be tentatively excited.  Long way to go yet, will see what the magic stick says tomorrow!  Are you testing tomorrow again?  Good luck if you are.  Do you know how sensitive your test is?  It should let you know how many mIU it can detect.  Most detect 25-50 mIU, but ours detects 10mIU, which is probably what allowed us to see a faint line so ridiculously early.

Keep thinking          ladies!


----------



## Skybreeze

minimay said:


> Skybreeze - I love your signature and the statement about the rainbow ! So true
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!
> 
> xxx


It is true hun, all good things come to thoughs who wait, I truely believe that we all will have our happy endings. Although it might not feel it sometimes. We will get there. No one knows whats round the corner. I never in a million years though I would ever get a natural BFP, but I did after 9 years of trying and 4 IVF's. So its possible. Trust me!

Hang in there everyone!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

traace said:


> Minimay - I just called my clinic to confirm that the trigger shot was out of my system, they said that it should be well gone and we are right to be tentatively excited. Long way to go yet, will see what the magic stick says tomorrow! Are you testing tomorrow again? Good luck if you are. Do you know how sensitive your test is? It should let you know how many mIU it can detect. Most detect 25-50 mIU, but ours detects 10mIU, which is probably what allowed us to see a faint line so ridiculously early.
> 
> Keep thinking         ladies!


If you are 6dp5det, then you embie is 11 days old now. So should of implanted and be giving out the HCG hormone. I also got a BFP 6dp5det with a digital, the day before I got a very very faint line on a FR. So I would be excitied!!


----------



## traace

Thanks Natalie!   It's great to be able to draw on other people's experiences.


----------



## Ali27

Hoping I can join you on here.  Went for EC on Monday with my one follie.  One egg found which fertilised.  Had ET with my grade 1 4 cell on Wednesday so now on my first ever 2WW.  Am a poor responder - High FSH Low AMH.  The odds are stacked against me but so far so good so am hoping beyond hope for this miracle to happen.

Love and luck to you all. xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Yep and I have plenty of it unfortunatly!!! 
Good luck hun!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Ali27

Oh yes, if any one has any words of wisdom about what you should and should not do during 2WW I would love to hear then.  Any advice at all really would be great.....


----------



## minimay

traace - thank you so much for posting!!! You have given me some much needed hope!!     Will test again tomorrow - used a first response this morning, think it detects 10mIU but not sure.... 
Will not be drinking tonight. PMA PMA PMA PMA !!!!!

Hi Ali27, welcome. Keep up the PMA - you have a top grade embie on board and it only takes 1!!!My clinic said to be as normal as possible! Apart from avoiding contact sports, excessive exercise, heavy lifting, caffeine and alcohol!!! GL!!


----------



## traace

No worries Minimay - it's nice to have someone else to go through this with!!

Hi Ali - personally I'd stay away from caffiene if you can - have read that some studies show 25% reduction in blood flow to the placenta in early preg, and other studies have linked over 1.5 cups per day with increased risk of miscarriage.  Think there's still come controversy over these studies, but better to be safe than sorry IMHO  

I'm sure the other ladies will be able to offer more suggestions.

Well done on getting this far! You've done amazingly well from just one follicle, I've got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ali27 said:


> Oh yes, if any one has any words of wisdom about what you should and should not do during 2WW I would love to hear then. Any advice at all really would be great.....


With the cycle that worked, I drank decaf tea, drank plenty of water. Basicly layed on my back for about 2 days.. LOL! A few days after ET I had really really bad AF pains and serious PMT so decided that it hadnt worked again and clean the whole house... Hoovering hanging out washing.. All the thing I said I wouldnt do. 3 Days later I tested early and it was a BFP! SHocking....

I think I remember you from the Lister thread? From a while ago?

Good luck
Natalie xxx

PS, GIAToo from the Lister had a 4 cell put back and is now pregnant! SO it really does take one!!


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Ali, welcome xx

Not sure if it was my antibiotics or my HCG shot from sunday night but nearly threw up just before lunch, luckily I laid down for an hour and it went. If I do get pregnant and get morning sickness I am going to be such a nightmare lol


----------



## Kirst1980

QUOTE :
''If you are 6dp5det,  then you embie is 11 days old now. So should of implanted and be giving out the HCG hormone. I also got a BFP 6dp5det with a digital, the day before I got a very very faint line on a FR. So I would be excitied!! ''

Oh, I don't hold much hope now, done 3 tests now all BFN. They were the ones that detect 10mIU. OTD is 17th, had 5 day old embie put back on 4th. Xx


----------



## Ali27

Thank you all for the welcome and for the advice.  I have only been having one milky coffee per day with literally about a third of a teaspoon of coffee but perhaps I will cut that out now too.  Also bought one of those boxes of minature green and blacks chocolate bars as it contains 12 bars so i was letting myself have one a night as a countdown to OTD.  Perhaps I should stop that too?  Only had 2 so far and as I had a day 2 transfer there wont be any implantation yet  Oh dear - I am going mad!!  Am at work but taking it easy.  however, i am opening doors and find myself thiniing "is that too heavy fo rme?"  "Am I doing harm" but Natalie - your story reassured me.  The Lister said resume normal activities as there is no research to say there is any benefit to not doing so.  

Natalie - yes - I remember you too from the Lister thread last year.  Lovely to see you again but I am sorry to read what a tough year you have had xx

Will pop over to the Lister thread shortly to read about GIAToo.  The embryologist said they had had 2 women with one egg each both getting pg recently so it can happen - I said not to tell me such things as probability says it wont be me then!!


----------



## Ali27

Vicky - poor thing.  hope you feel better now.  I think we all have every right to be nightmares if we achieve our dream!!  

Mimimay and Traace - so excited and nervous for you xx

Will read back and try and get up to speed a bit but lovely to be on here with you all xx


----------



## traace

Kirst - don't panic just yet - there's heaps of variation between embies as to when they implant.  Some implant on day 6, some not till day 10-12.  If yours has implanted late, it may still just be too early to get any measurable HCG.  There's hope right up until you get your blood results in!  

Thinking of you


----------



## Ali27

Kirst - if OTD is 17th May presumably the clinic gave that date.  They would not suggest it without good reason so dont lose hope yet.  I remeber someone fromt eh Lister thread who was pg with twins had a negative test until after OTD. xx


----------



## paphoshopefull

Borah,

So so chuffed for you...... Congrats!!!!  
I had my repeat beta test and it's through the roof so def think we have twinkies on the way!!!! Well done and best of luck with the next 36 weeks!!!!

  Hugs to all the BFN's don't give up!! I waited over 4 years!!!


----------



## paphoshopefull

Kirst
Just ready your  post. I got a BFN the day before my OTD and have had second blood test now confirming that it's probably twins so do not stress!!!! You should wait!!!


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

One day to go then I'm half way through the 2ww   .  I so hope I can reach the test date, had so many AF pains and my boobs are just on fire its driving me   .  I so hope it does work   .  I haven't bought any HPT so no temptations around, in fact nearly every time I have ever bought a test AF arrives!! I think I will leave it until the day before if I make it without AF.

Nikki
x


----------



## Bonnie1

Hello to all.  Just back from my distraction break which was miserable - mother going on about every pregnant person under the sun blissfully unawares (as not told her) that we are having ivf.  She mentioned Samantha Camerons bump every 2 minutes whilst the election stuff was on, Denise Van Outen, some weather girl who is pregnant, my sister in law who is expecting 2nd, someone from my work amongst others, I snapped at her after the 2nd day and think she was confused what was going on, felt bad.  Lots to catch up on, sorry if have left anyone out.  I'll try and go through in some sort of order.

paphoshopeful - many congratulations, did you have any symptoms at all before test?  

AMD - so sorry, agree blood test better, so sorry BFN and funding issues - its so bloody expensive is nt it.  We ve paid over 5 grand for ICSI and we are worried about how many cycles it would be reasonable/affordable to persue.  

Borah - big congratulations 

Sunbeam - thought day 1 was day after egg collection, am getting confused with EC and ET.  Do you count from EC or ET?

Ellie gp - thanks for advice.  Would love to be positive but had so much bad luck cant help think it wont happen for us, DH the same - we are a right miserable pair!!

Zele - having tested early myself I would hold on for the OTD or after to avoid false disappointment. then again .. . 

Nikki - so sorry this is last cycle as said above it is SO expensive - I keep buying lucky dips - needless to say they are never lucky 

Ms Maybe - have had palpitations - I would say anxiety related. Can empathise with mood up and down like a yo yo.  It is complete torture.  I have ALOT of pregnant friends or just had babies.  I feel like a right miserable ***** and get fed up of people fussing over babies - of course if I was lucky enouh to have one I would be the same but think I would be sensitive enough if someone could not have a child.

Snow white - I am truely sorry - I am same age as you so I can see what you re going through is agonising.  I think you have such strength to resign yourself to not having kids - when or if that day comes for me I will be utterly heart broken.  All the best to you in life  

Bunnyface - so, so sorry.  It is so depressing to come back and read about all the BFN. 

Ali27- I can relate to what you are saying about is door too heavy - I have become precious.  I have just driven for 3 hours on the M4 and evry bump in the road I felt like I was damaging myself, then had to carry a few bags into the house and felt bad as thought they might be too heavy, even if I bend I am worried I am squashing things.  

I had real type period pains yesterday and keep thinking I can feel a trickle of fluid and checking for blood.  OTD is sunday, DH wants to check tomorrow - I will be 16 days post EC and 11 days post ET (day 5 blasts) - what does evryone else think?  We have pee sticks - our unit does not do blood tests.

Got back and my wee kitten (baby substitute, cant lie) is all over me and has been incubating me as I write this - am reading way tto much into things.  

Bonnie xxx


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Ladies

Info update:  had my transfer this morning, two beautiful embies implanted. 

Thank you xxx


----------



## kellyjayne

Evening ladies,

As i fort its a     

I am not giving up, have phoned Bourn Hall and will be txing again in October.

Hope u all ok?

Love Kel xxxxx


----------



## clairei25

Ah Kelly Im so sorry for your result today. Sending you lots of hugs and I wish you every success with your treatment in the future


----------



## Skybreeze

Kirst1980 said:


> QUOTE :
> ''If you are 6dp5det, then you embie is 11 days old now. So should of implanted and be giving out the HCG hormone. I also got a BFP 6dp5det with a digital, the day before I got a very very faint line on a FR. So I would be excitied!! ''
> 
> Oh, I don't hold much hope now, done 3 tests now all BFN. They were the ones that detect 10mIU. OTD is 17th, had 5 day old embie put back on 4th. Xx


Oh hun I am sorry I didnt put that very well.... Please forgive me!! Implantation can take place from anything from day 6 to day 12 past EC, so dont give up hope. I recently had a natural BFP, I ovulated on day 12/13 and didnt get a BFP until 16 days later. Once the embie/s have implanted they take a few days to give off enough HCG to actually registar on a HPT.

Again I am so sorry, hang in there.

Kelly I am sorry for you BFN, good luck later in the year!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Bonnie1 said:


> I had real type period pains yesterday and keep thinking I can feel a trickle of fluid and checking for blood. OTD is sunday, DH wants to check tomorrow - I will be 16 days post EC and 11 days post ET (day 5 blasts) - what does evryone else think? We have pee sticks - our unit does not do blood tests.
> 
> Got back and my wee kitten (baby substitute, cant lie) is all over me and has been incubating me as I write this - am reading way tto much into things.
> 
> Bonnie xxx


I have no room to talk about early testing hun, but please dont do it... You will drive yourself mad!!!! Trust me been there done it!! 
Sunday isnt far away.

Good Vibrations ~ Congratz on being PUPO!! Good luck


----------



## Ali27

Kelly - so sorry to read your news.  Be gentle on yourself this weekend - treat yourself. xx

GV - well done!  I'm 2 days ahead of you so we can go mad together! 

Claire, Nikki, Pap  - hiya!

Bonnie - bet you are glad to be home!  Phew!  I was thinking the same this evening driving home from work.  I have a mini and it is a really bumpy ride at the best of times.  Notice every bump now!  I have been told to test 14 days post EC by the Lister.  Good luck if you do opt for tomorrow x


----------



## shani10

Kelly   

bonnie, my test day is sunday 2 but i am deff testing tomorow, i cant hold it off any longer!!!


 to everyone else x

shani


----------



## Kirst1980

Skybreeze - it's ok Hun, I've sort have accepted it wasn't my time this time. I didn't have HCG injection either.  I'm so lucky that I have 5 other embies frozen, I'm sure it will happen xx


----------



## Loll

Hi Ladys 
Hope you dont mind me joining in, but i had my ET yesterday and feeling very nervous,scared and excited all at the same time. Just praying i get a BFP on my test date (25th May)   Only a 11 days to wait and counting         

Good Luck to everyone else during your wait and hoping and    we get loads and loads of BFP's   
   to all x


----------



## linzi79

Hiya everyone

This is the first time I've been on here, am half way through my 2ww on our 3rd go at ICSI.  I'm finding it so hard this time, I am so upset all the time and I feel like I'm losing my mind.  I've got no symptoms at all and am dreading doing the test as I can't bear for it to have failed again. Sorry for being so negative, but this seems like the only place where anyone would understand what I'm going through.  Has anyone else found it this hard?  

Good luck to everyone else xxxxxxxxx

Linzi


----------



## vickym1984

Linzi-Fingers crossed for you xx

Loll-I had ET yesterday too xx

shani-GL tomorrow

Kellyjayne   

Goodvibrations-Congrats on being PUPO xx

Any tips on me keeping my mind busy these next 2 weeks whilst I am off work on 22?


----------



## kittykins

Hi Loll - I test on 25th too (clinic said 23rd at first but made a mistake with their counting!!!!!!!!!) x x x

Linzi - it doesnt get any easier.  This is my fourth 2ww after a m/c last time - I dont remember finding it this hard before.  I think its because it was a positive last time so I expect it to be this time - I just dont have any symptoms or feel any different whatsoever.

Kelly you know me from the Suffolk thread so you know Im so sorry to hear your news - you sound positive to start again and that can only be a good thing     

Good luck to all our testers tomorrow. 

x x x


----------



## sunbeam

Bunny face and Kelly Jane      thinking of you both.

Bonnie I wasnt sure either but Day one is the day after the ET.........goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Loll, Linzi79 you will love this thread..........congrats on being PUPO Good vibrations.

Congrats Minimay..........it sounds good to me!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to all.........real tired and off to bed!!!!!!


----------



## shani10

Hi everyone

well i had to test at a ridiculous time of day as dh has 2 be in london for 8am and left at 5.30am!

 for us, total shock! this is our 2nd time, first fet, after all the pain i was in last week i even rang the clinic thinking it was all over,god i hope it or they stay ive never wanted anything so much in my life x   

 to everybody x


----------



## Bonnie1

Shani - congratulations, wish I could say the same.  x

We tested today (day before OTD) and it was  .  Did first urine of the day and is day 16 post EC, 11 days post ET 5 day blasts.  We are utterly devastated.  We had 2 blastocysts transferred from a fresh cycle and so initially were particularly hopeful as thought this would give us a good chance, they had even said if I were a bit younger they would only put one back as chance of pregnancy so good.  The unit had been pleased with my eggs for my age and said I was 'above average' for quantity and quality for my age.  We could not get pregnant because of male factor issues (my FSH is good at 6 etc) but the unit said as long as they find some sperm and can inject them directly into the egg then its ok.  Not sure whats gone wrong.  Keep thinking its something I ve done in the past 2 weeks.  Was feeling pessimistic but thats just because we have had a run of incredible bad luck over last few years.  We have no back up as nothing was frozen.  Not sure why its not worked.  Read something on line that said its not the uterus side of things thats important, if its of good thickness to receive the egg then thats ok.  They were very happy with the thickness of my endometrium and said it was 'nice and juicy', just cant think where its gone wrong.  Just taken my folic acid anyway - cant remember not taking folic acid, seems like forever and a day.  Does anyone have any insight as to why it might have gone wrong?  I followed the units instructions.  Am worried by anxiety and worry and negativity affected things. Does anyone know how long you have to wait before starting a fresh cycle??  Bonnie


----------



## clairei25

Congrats Shani, thats brill news      

Bonnie-Im so sorry about your result today    Dont give up hope, sounds like you had fantastic eggs so dont be put off trying again in the future. My clinic have said that if negative result then need to wait 3 cycles before trying again but think that all may be different. Just double check tom on your OTD, heard of people getting a negative and then a positive on OTD. Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## amylou123

hello ladies td 24 may hope ur all suviving 2ww xx


----------



## zele77

Hi to All again,

Lovely sunny day outside........... for now...

Bonnie - big hug, but pls, test again... you told me not to test early, 11 days post ET seems too early..................

Nikki - good plans for the test - i am doing the same thing. Just this time we bought 2 straight after ET but after i read your post i told DH to hide them from me. 

I was very low two days ago and made a decision if things are bad - will continue to try with FET and whatever else - we are lucky to have 11 frosties.... still. After i made this decision i have been relaxed and positive... Have not got any symptoms apart from little twinges sometimes but am trying not to analyze too much... DH is positive as well. SO will definitely test on Sat 22nd - 2 days late just to give us one more week of hope...........  I managed this week - i will keep myself busy next weeks as well - will have a hell of a bill on the sky box office - watching a film almost every night but it is the best way for me not to think about it. My life for the las 5 years has been 2 weeks up with hope, 2 weeks down with despair - guess it is time for a change... I keep convincing myself i am pregnant and that's it... Keep singing to myself in the car as well (not sure actually if this is a bit damaging  )

Girls, be positive, positive, positive and wait....

To all negative tests - big hug and hope you find strength to continue, it took me 2 years after our first two failures to try again but not stopping this time.... I know nothing can help after you had your negative result but i have something stuck in my head since i was a teenager - '' If something is possible - it happens, if something is impossible it WILL happen!!!''

I am planning a long slow walk today in the forest to enjoy the blue bells and the fresh green of the trees..... 

Lovely weekend to all 
xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Welcome amylou   

Shani-Congrats 

Bonnie -


----------



## Ali27

Bonnie - you have tested early. Big hugs to you xx

Shani - congratulations to you!!  I bet your partner skipped his way to London!

Loll - welcome!

Linzi - yep, finding it really hard and like I am become obsessed with everything i do / eat / feel / etc!!

Hi to everyone!!  xx


----------



## Loll

Morning everyone   

Linzi 79- After 3rd icsi am not surprized your fed hope chick ,but please try think of this as a complete new start and dont let the upset from the past spoil your hope . When is your td hun?    

Vickym1984- Congrats on pupo chick, the 13th was a lucky day for me and you   

Kittykins- I have a feeling the 25th will bring good news for us both    

Sunbeam- congrats on your pupo ,   the 21st will bring you great news   

Hey Tanya- Welcome and congrats on pupo   

Amylou123- Congrats on pupo   

Shanirudgley- Big Big Congrats on your BFP, What fantastic news      .    

Bonnie1-So Sorry hun  . They does't seem to be any logic to which embies stick and which dont. I dont understand why they bother grading them, as it does't make any difference to the one's that stick. My heart goes out to you   
Just maybe you have tested too early   Just modified This post because i have just read a post from someone who had a bfn day before her otd and she is preggy with what they think could be twins so dont give up hope yet hun      

Zele77- I am also planing a walk to day. it certainly is a nice day to have a walk and relax

Sending out    to everyone xx

Sorry to anyone i missed while i was typing my post- congrats to all pupo and BIG CONGRATS to BFP's. And to all those who have a BFN- Words cant say enough, My heart goes out to you all x


----------



## essjay75

Hi all,

Kelly - So sorry to hear your news    

Bonnie - I agree with Zele77 about testing again, thats does seem too early   

Congrats Borah & SHani brilliant news.    

Well i am half way through 2ww and still no symptoms , I was ok yesterday but today im starting to panic a little my OTD is 22nd .  Hopes starting to fade slowly.    


Hope the weather stays good, Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Ali27

Bonnie - that meant to say you tested early so dont lose hope just yet. I have heard of prenty of cases where even on OTD its negative but then can change the next day x


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

I am half way through my 2ww, woke with bad cramp again this morning, not so bad now, feel really tired and boobs still ache and on fire!! not holding much hope.

Can I ask you ladies something?

This cycle was free for us as our previous cycle that we paid for had a "near miss" at the hospital as in they lost 11 of our fertilized embryo's due to a fault with the incubator.  Although they managed to save 3 embryo's 2 transferred they were not very high in cell formation end outcome BFN.  Was given this free cycle, 5 fertilized embryo's 2 grade 1 4 cell on board, the remaining 3 were just slite on grade 2 so they wouldn't freeze bit disappointed with that but can't change their policy.  My solicitor has said we should put a formal complaint in to the hospital regardless of outcome of this cycle and that our solicitor will look into taking this to court upon the reply from the hospital.  I think the hospital should give us at least one more free cycle if this does not work as we did have 11 fertilized that they actually lost so they should try and at least get us to this amount.  My question to you ladies is what would you do, would you leave it or would you take some sort of action? to be honest Im a bit scared of my consultant


----------



## minimay

Kellyjayne - so sorry for your result     Glad to hear that you've made plans to try again. Focusing on my next step really helped me last month when i had a BFN. hope you're ok     

Bonnie -     So sorry about your result! Has AF come? if not you must retest tomorrow 'just in case'!!

Shani -      !! So pleased for you. Had a good feeling that you would get a BFP as you're 3 days in front of me with double the blasts   Are you hoping for twins?

Welcome to all the newbies - loll linzi gsgeminiwifey and amylou, hope your 2wws fly by. Lots of support here if you're struggling   

Zele - loving your PMA (and the singing in the car! If I were to sing it would definately make the embie think it had to get the hell out of there   ) Enjoy your walk!

Claire - hope you're staying away from the peesticks    

Nikki - not sure what you should do. Suppose you've nothing to lose from persuing it. But if you do and lose, is there another clinic you can go to - it would be very ackward going for treatment there after a legal case. Need to weigh up the fact that ICSI is very expensive so another free go would save LOTS of money, but it'll cause a lot of stress and worry till that point. Good luck with your decision making.   

ess jay    


  afm - retested this morning. Woke up at 5am!   I think the line  looks slightly fainter   Not holding out  much hope that its a true reading. Guess I'll test again tomorrow unless  AF shows up before then. I had some blood stained d/c yesterday so not  sure if that means shes on her way.... Hope she stays gone!!!


----------



## shani10

Thanks for all the congrats, its still sinking in, have to retest next week then phone clinic and if still a yes then book for scan

bonnie please dont give up, it could be to early    

minimay id be happy with one precious gift, my dh will faint if its 2 but im up for a challenge!got to get this next week out the way 1st, one step at a time, tx isnt easy even when u get a good result!im a bag of nerves x

shani


----------



## traace

Minimay - I had the same thing this morning - a fainter line, so did a quick google (as you do! lol)

http://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/223407-worried-today-bfp-line-much-fainter-edit-p3-all-well-3.html

Sounds like it might not be anything to be concerned about. Just have to re-test tomorrow am xx Stay         
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## minimay

Traace - thanks for the link. I guess there are so many variable - the test itself, the concentration of the urine, how long you hold the test in the urine etc etc. I am just   that af stays away


----------



## Lexan

Congratulation to the BFP!!
   for the BFN.. dont give up hope!


----------



## Loll

QUESTION.....I am new to all this, but does anyone know why some people have OTD 14 days after EC, some 14 days after EF as with myself and with others 14 days after ET. Am just curious and wondered if it had a baring on BFP's/BFN's


----------



## EllieGP

Hi Loll,

It all depends on the number of days the embies have been developing. When I had day 2 embies it was 14 days, this time I had day 5 blastos and it was 12 days. I worked out it was 2 days past my expected AF.

It does make a difference to BFN/BFP only if you are testing too early as you can get false BFP/BFN, if the HCG from the injection is in your system with false BFP and if on FET as no HCG injection, then too early won't have enough HCG if implanted to show so false BFN. 

Everyone is different.

Good luck..Ellie x


----------



## EllieGP

Nikki - I say go for it, the emotional turmoil of tx is bad enough without the hospital making matters worse. Also any legal action will result in a tightening up of procedure and prevent it happening again. Also your deserve compensation for the lost opportunity to be BFP by now. Good luck xx


----------



## Loll

HI Elliegp
Thanks but that cant be right (not for me anyway), although it does make sence. With me the app was booked the same day they booked my app for EC. 
On fri 7th they said i was ready for EC they then booked my EC for 10th with care and also booked my OTD for the 25th at my local clinic. They then instructed me that care would phone me on saturday the 8th to tell me the time of my late night injection and confirm time of EC on monday 10th. They explained i Would have a phone call from care on the 11th informing me how many eggs had been fertailzed and so then ET would be either the 3rd or 5th day from EC dependind how the embies was getting on. Strange  
I also have not been given any hcg injection, i am just taking a pessarie at night called cyclogest which is a progesterone 400mg to help support the uterus. Do you think i should have asked about the hcg injection? Am confussed


----------



## vickym1984

Loll-Your late night injection is (in most cases) HCG, do you know what yours was called?


----------



## traace

I've just been bad   .... am now on the run from the     !!!  Did a First Response Early Results test - came back with a nice clear   !  Must say it was a lot easier to read than the other tests I've used.  Have a Clearblue Digital sitting in the cupboard, but too afraid to try with that one ... I've read that First Response can detect as low as 6mIU, but the Clearblue only do 25mIU.  Don't want to risk bursting my bubble with a false negative.  Maybe tomorrow?  Assuming that the   don't lock me up before then lol!
I know that it's early days yet, and this could be one of the 1 in 5 that turns out to be a chem pg, but even so, I'm going to enjoy today   and hope that it sticks!!  Got to celebrate the small wins in this game!


----------



## borah

Tracee - Fingers crossed its true.  Congrats Mrs so pleased for you


----------



## vickym1984

Traace-Congrats hun xx


----------



## Guest

Traace,

WOW thats very promising!  I tested 4 days early with a digital and first reponse, and now I am just over 5 weeks pregnant! 
Hang in there and stay away from the pee sticks until OTD!
BUT.....congratulations!!!   

xxxxxx


----------



## Loll

Hi Vickym1984- The late night injection was called Ovilrelle. I thought it was to prime the eggs inside the follicals so they could retrieve them. Sorry for my ignorance but am new to all this and i have read so much my mind's gone mushy lol
Traace- Congratulations on your BFP     thats fantastic news


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, Ovitrelle is a synthetic form of HCG, it is secreated in pregnancy, but it can be used in IVF to mature the eggs ready for collection.

It takes approx 5-10 days to leave your system (ie if you did a pg test a day or so after trigger you would most likely get a +HPT) depending on what dose it was which is why testing too early could mean it is still the trigger showing.

Some woman (not sure why) are asked to do another dose of HCG after their 1st late night one, some time after EC/ET, so even more for them, testing earlier could cause a false positive, which is what was being mentioned


----------



## minimay

traace -      So happy for you. Definately a true result I think


----------



## vickym1984

Anyone get brown discharge before implanation could take place , could it be from all the prodding around up there with EC/ET this week?


----------



## Loll

Thanks Vicky
Yes i had a very small amount of brown discharged yesterday. I phoned the clinic and was told it can sometimes happen after ET, due to proding and nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun, good to know, could defintely feel them prodding lots when I had ET


----------



## MrsMaguire

Just hopping in as i'm on the last week now of my 2ww - last ever cycle    

The peesticks are ready, sort of accidently been testing already with 10 miu tests, hopefully should know for sure in the next few weeks. 

Praying to god for some kind of miracle. 

M x x


----------



## Bonnie1

Congratulations to any BFPs and commiserations to any BFNs.
OTD today   and started bleeding last night.
DH and I devastated and disappointed.  Am off now to have a big bath, some caffeine, book a holiday and later to have some fine wine.  Have decided to give myself a few weeks off and live a little until our consultant appointment to discuss what next and then intend to go back to the gym and get mega fit and rise up out of the ashes like a phoenix for our next cycle.
Will have to start the whole process again as we had nothing frozen.
I've resigned myself to the fact that it was not meant to be this time and I don't realistically think that anything that I've done jeopordised things however during the next 2 week wait I think I will cocoon myself away somewhere and avoid any stresses especially work.
Good luck to everyone.
Bonnie x


----------



## clairei25

Ah Bonnie Im so sorry   You have such a positive attitude about trying again in the future. I wish you every success


----------



## minimay

bonnie -     Best of luck for your next next cycle.


----------



## Kirst1980

Oh Bonnie, I'm so sorry hun, I hope you're ok xx 
I had everything crossed for you. You have your caffine and plonk xxx

AFM it's OTD tomorrow, I'm really scared after the BFNs last week, I've sort of got to the place where I have accepted it and I'm ready to move on and prepare for the next round, and I'm going to put my foot down and tell them I want 2 transferred and not 1 like they told me.

Bonnie, take care I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bonnie


----------



## zele77

bonnie - bug hug and good lick next time!
Getting fit is a good plan. I will do so as well next time.... not feeling very positive today but still no AF so as my DH say -  every day is  a bonus.

Off to cook eggs benedict for breakie now and read the Sunday papers!

xxx


----------



## Loll

Morning all   

Bonnie- Sorry hun   

Minimay &  Kirst  Good luck for tomorrow   

Zele77- When is your OTD ?

  to all x


----------



## borah

Bonnie - im so sorry     .  Wishing you all the luck for next time  
Kirst - GKL tomorrow


----------



## Ali27

Bonnie - So sorry   be indulged today and for the week x

Kirst - fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## traace

Bonnie - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN on this cycle   .  Sounds like you responded well to get 2 blasts though - so best of luck and fingers crossed that your next cycle is the one.        

Kirst & Minimay - Good luck for testing day tomorrow, lots of        !!  Really hoping for a good result for you.

MandyM - Just wondering what brand of test you're using?  I bought some cheap 10mIU tests online (Advanced Ultra HCG) which were kinda hard to read, but got a much clearer response from First Response later that day (although they're pricey - so I'd try to hold off as long as poss!). 

AFM - I ended up caving yesterday afternoon and tried one of the Clearblue digitals, luckily it came back with Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!  Blood test on Wednesday, so fingers crossed the HCG levels are ok then.
Hope that everyone's doing ok and not going too crazy   on the 2ww.


----------



## Ali27

Traace - fab news!!  Well done!  Do you feel anything different?  i am analysing every little thing


----------



## clairei25

Wow congrats Traace- defo BFP!!!!!


----------



## traace

Hey Ali - the funny thing is that just that morning I'd woken up convinced that I wasn't pregnant - my tummy had finally gone back to normal size (I had mild OHSS - the fact that it was improving worried me as it's supposed to get worse if your preggers .... but then again, not always!), and I finally felt 'normal' after being uncomfortable since EC.  Bizarre, huh!   

The night before that though my DH commented that my (.)(.) 's looked like they were becoming a little more 'functional'!!!    I didn't take it as a compliment, but I know what he means, they're swollen in a different way than they usually are.  Just a tiny bit more fullness above and to the outside, though barely noticeable.  I've got small (.)(.) 's anyway so it's probably easier for me to notice a change in shape / size than it is for most people.  Also, I was expecting them to be a bit swollen after all the hormones I've been taking, so not sure if everyone notices a change in breast size anyways!

Also, I'd been getting twinges from what I assume are my ovaries, more on my right than my left.  Just feels like a cramp in your ovary kindof - lasts a few seconds then gone.  Not sure if that's normal with IVF anyway, to do with your ovaries healing from EC, or if it has anything to do with them starting to produce pg hormones?

Sorry I can't be of more help - this 2ww gig is crazy, don't you wish you could just fast-forward it a bit!

Thanks so much for all the congrats guys, it means a lot.  I really didn't think that we'd be this lucky - DH and I are both chuffed, relieved, and also a little nervous about the next few hurdles to leap - but it's nice that the statistics are finally on our side though, which makes a change!!


----------



## fred73

Hi everyone

Not been on here much during this 2ww but been lurking to see how you were all doing   

Sorry to all those with BFN's and sending lots of    . I know how tough it is and just give yourselves time to decide what you want to do next and take it easy. 

Congratulations to all those with BFP's and hopefully I will be joining you at the end of the week but already planned a couple of months off if not. Big emotional rollercoaster this time so waiting to see whether we end on a high or a low...

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends x


----------



## EllieGP

Hi Ladies,

It's so exciting waiting for your news and hoping you all get BFP and come and join me in Waiting for First Scan thread.

Zele77 - Saw you were cooking egg benedict, yummy, I wish. My clinic advised me to read up on Food Standards website on what not to eat when pg, even when I was 2ww. Runny egg yolks are off the menu for me, although I did eat them before I knew I was pg with my DS and all was fine. Don't be alarmed, but for all of us it's worth checking out the food situation as we all have precious cargo on board worth protecting in every way possible.

Good luck to all those testing soon, congrats to the BFPs and hugs to the BFNs.

Love Ellie xx


----------



## emma333

Hi all,
Not been on much through my 2ww as been a nervous wreck. Got tested al hospital on friday and it was   . Absolutley thrilles, we were geering ourselves up for bad news. Hope your all well and im praying for you all to get      

xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thats fab news emma xx


----------



## Kirst1980

Hi girls
I'm having a tough day, mother in law was rushed into intensive care this morning, been at hospital all day, had to rush home to do pessaries just now before I set back off to the hospital. I'm so stressed and anxious. I really feel like we are cursed.
I have no hope left for tomorrows OTD
xx


----------



## shani10

Kirsty i hope your mil will be ok, and   for tom

minimay good luck for tom  

bonnie big   thats how i was after first time, its good to have an action plan and a focus xx

emma congratulations   

im ok, still ant believe i got bfp this week is going to be so hard waiting for the next test, just   they or it stays with me   

shani x


----------



## kellyjayne

bone             xxxxxxxxx


----------



## zele77

Hello,

congratulations on the new BFPs! Keep posting - it is all positive vibes.................

loll - my testing date is 20th May but i asked DH to hide the tests cause i will be testing on Sat 22nd when at home and only me and DH. I am due a trip for work on 20th and don't want to be upset. Also will be on my own at home that night cause DH is in Ireland for the night. So made a decision to wait...

ellie - thanks for the food advise - i am trying to be completely normal on these 2ww, eat healthilly anyway, just pretending i am not expecting anything ( well, i am not drinking and am taking the folic acid) but this is the only way for me to keep sane... if i try to restrict myself as if i am pg i will go even deeper down in depression if BFN. Am being sensible though


----------



## Loll

Zele77-Yes i think i would do the same, better for you to be with DH and not going to work on the day you get results. Lucky for me am not working the day i do my test and my hubbywill be taking the day off work also. 

Question- Today i woke feeling sick and felt this way all day, i have also now been sick a bout 4 times. I dont beleive this could be morning sickness as surely its to early ?? It's just 6 days since ferterlization. Could it possible be a side effect from the pessieris am inserting on a evening ?? has anyone else had this symptom or am i just ....  .... 

Big congrats on all the BFP's   and   to all the BFN's


----------



## vickym1984

Lolls, it could be the pessaries but it also could be a sign of Overstimulation (OHSS). If you continue to throw up tomorrow I would ring the clinic x


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Everyone and a big thank you to you all for your wishes following my BFN, still bit numb about it, not sure where to go from here, far too early to decide anyway, so me and DH are going to take some time out to regroup and decide what to do next. I will be keeping an eye on you all and wish you all well with your treatment. 

      to all our 2WW's still waiting for OTD.

Big     to all my fellow BFN's.

And congratulations to all our BFP's.

    for us all!! XXXXX


----------



## borah

CONGRATS EMMA 

I was the same was so geared up for bad news couldn't beleive it when the nurse said i was pregnant


----------



## emma333

Thanks everyone for your congrats, I feel truly blessed and i'm praying for everyone of you to get a positive result.    

thanks borah, I am still shocked, the nurse came in looking all glum so I burst into tears thinking oh god it hadn't worked then she said well i have good news...............we both just looked at each other and at the same time said are you sure, I made her do another one just to check (I THINK SHE THOUGHT I WAS MAD). My 7 week scan is 3rd june so im praying everything will be ok. Congratulations to you too!!!! x


----------



## sunbeam

Bonnie


----------



## sunbeam

Trace, Shani and Emma congrats on BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!

Mimimay and Kirst all the best for am                  

chat tomara


----------



## MrsMaguire

Congrats on all the BFP's    

Really sorry for everyone whos had BFNs    

Having a rough day today and sort of a bit worried, I've been feeling really sick since about Wednesday last week and I've just been really bloated. Today it really hurts to sit up and my ovaries feel really sore with stabbing pains. 

I was on my last ever clomid cycle this month. 

I've been getting sore boobs today too. I'd be 8DPO today... so with the random cramping I had earlier I'm hoping that they've stuck this time. 

Just fed up of feeling so grim. 

The 10 miu tests are ones you can get from amazon, I think it was 25 for £5 which I thought was a bargain. 

Hope everyone is as ok as can be. 

M x x


----------



## Kirst1980

Well BFN this morning. I'm so heartbroken.
Need to phone the hospital and find out when we can start again.
Mother in law still in a bad way.
Xx


----------



## blonde_one

Kirst so sorry


----------



## minimay

Kirst - so sorry!!!    hope your mil makes a full recovery soon   lots of luck for your next step. Sure you'll get a good result from ur frosties


----------



## clairei25

Kirst-So sorry  Wishing you lots of luck in the future


----------



## Ali27

Kirst - so sorry xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kirst


----------



## sarahdru

update for the board
Sarahdru tested 12th May- positive
Can not believe it- the best birthday present eva!!!


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

congrats to the BFP    to BFN.

Im on day 9 so not long now until this 2ww is over.  I have mild cramping not as bad as before, slight back ache, still got horrible horrible boobs ache!!! I will be very shocked if I get a BFP, I really think I'm in for a BFN again.

Nikki
x


----------



## Bonnie1

Congrats to any   and sorry and big hugs to those   .

Kellyjayne - so sorry, know how you re feeling     

Kirst1980 - also sorry, you have had a very stressful time what with your MIL in intensive care, you poor things, you must be distraught, I hope she pulls through.  My father was in ITU a few years back and it was an incredibly stressful time, all the waiting and hanging around.  To have to go through that and the negative result is alot.  I hope you have a nice sympathetic GP who can give you some time off or something.     

Well I had my nice hot bath yesterday and some caffeine.  We then went and booked a sunny holiday to look forward to and later opened 2 nice bottles of red wine that we had saved from our wedding presents and played with our little kitten (who is a joy and adorable).  Today I have booked myself and my DH onto a 10k run in July - never done anything like it before but thought it would an incentive to get fit in a relatively short amount of time admittedly!  I rang the unit and we have our consultant appointment set up to discuss the cycle and provisionally have been told I can start again end of July after my current withdrawal bleed and 2 regular cycles.  Worked out if regular (usually am every 28 days) and things go according to last schedule I might be getting EC on day of a family members wedding!!! Hopefully it wont come to having to miss that but may very well do.  Also noticed my ET might happen on a day when we were supposed to be going to a concert (birthday present from DH).  I expect to be back on here again in September for my 2 ww.  I think next time I am going to think positively, avoid any potential stresses at all cost and just cocoon myself away with my DH.  All the best to everybody.  I will continue looking at the site now that I ve found it.  Bonnie   xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you, I'm currently going    on 2ww.  I'm 5 days post 3 day transfer with 2 embies on board.  This is our 3rd fresh ivf cycle. Testing monday 24th. 

Was feeling quite negative about cycle until embryologist rang on day 5 after egg collection to say that out of the rest of the embies that weren't put back 3 of the better quality ones had completely hatched out which apparently bodes well for the two better quality ones which they put back !  We had assisted hatching on day 3 this time and she thinks that it's definitely what I need from now on, only thing is we'd decided that this was our last cycle!!!

Anyway would love to chat and share the 2ww madness.

congrats to any    and    to any   

Faithful x


----------



## Curly1511

Hi Linzi


Im on my 2ww and like you im finding it so hard! I dont want to test on Friday, as they say ignorance is blind, if i dont test i wont have the heartache of it failing! This is my 6th go, we have never got a bfp BUT we have tried immune tx, assisted hatching and using frosties from a while ago so hence my younger eggs, so maybe just maybe it might work.


There is nothing i can say to make it feel better, but just to let you know i know, and many ladies on here, exactly how you are feeling.   


Curly xxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Curly - I know what you mean about testing, I always dread it, ignorance is definitely bliss!!! How many did they put back for you?


----------



## Mini Us

Hi everyone,

can i join you? Had my 5th DIUI on Sat, OTD is on 29/05 - so this is my 5th 2ww. Not sure how I feel mentally yet but feel very ill physically, like cold and flu symptoms. Haven't felt like this in any of the previous tx cycles and definitely not 2days after insem   

mini us


----------



## hoysal

Hello All! Im so glad I found this website and particularly this community! Im 27 ttc for 2yrs, pcos and one blocked tube  against all these odds went ahead with my first IUI last friday and am currently on   . I test on the 30th this month.. never ever been so anxious! But so glad to see so many of you here who can identify with my plight!   Looking forward to making some nice friends n lots of   to you all!!


----------



## AVH

Hi Ladies
Can I join you am sending myself slightly mad with 2ww. I'm 7dp5dt fet and still have another 9 days until test. Have spent the last few days alternately angry then crying and decided should be locked up for my own and DH's sanity  . Wishing everyone lots of luck   and lots of space and    for those who need it.
A.


----------



## lil stephy

hey girls i no how u are all feelin im on the 2ww aswell but test in 3days on the 20th and im very scared to, this 2w is the hardest thing ive ever gone through and the worry and fear dont stop there does it    .
we will all get through this and hopefully we will all get the bfp we dream of xx

i wish u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Ms Maybe

Hello Ladies in Waiting,

I hope you're finding constructive things to fill your days and the time is flying by (yeah, right   )

Sorry to hear your news Bonnie, fingers (and all spare apendages) crossed for next time.

My OTD was last saturday (15th May), I tested a very weak positive. Don't know what to think. 

Tested again today with a clearblue digital, it told me 1-2 weeks past conception but it was 3 weeks today. I just know that something isn't right. It has to be chem preg or ectopic. Called the unit but they can't do anything which means I have to wait another three weeks for a scan, or until I start to bleed. Aaaaargggghhhh! This is torture. 

Anyone out there had a similar experience? I'm so frustrated, was expecting to get a clear result one way or the other and had reached a fairly philosophical position - I have a really nice horse to ride for the summer and was looking forward to getting back in the saddle! - but now I've got another three weeks of waiting, worry and wondering instead.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi everyone

Ms Maybe - was it first wee of the morning?  I take it your clinic doesn't do blood tests then?  Would they do one if you requested it - I think mine only do it on request.  You could check that the levels were rising then.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ms Maybe,

Hun, please dont worry about the digital, remember everyone's HCG levels rise at different speeds sweetie, dont forget its only 2 days since your OTD, I would do another one a week after your OTD. I know its frustrating as I just found out that I am preggers, waiting for my 1st scan in 2 weeks, I think this part is worse than the 2ww eh!!   

Can your GP do your Bloods?  Thats what I was gonna do at first as I had some brown discharge for 4 days and was worried. Its stopped now thank god, I did another test to make sure too lol
xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Just wanted to say the same as the others, you could have had a late implanter, I've read quite a bit which suggests that them monitors aren't 100% accurate in monitoring how many weeks you are. 

To keep your sanity I would suggest trying to find somewhere that does private beta's - where abouts in the UK are you?

M x x


----------



## Ms Maybe

Thanks for the replies.

Faithfullyhoping - my OTD wee was first thing in the morning, today I did a test at about lunchtime but I didn't drink for three hours beforehand so nice yellow wee (sorry for TMI!)

Hodgson101 - Huge congrats and hope the weeks don't crawl by too badly before the scan, it does seem extra hard after having survived the 2ww.

MandyM - I don't know about beta testing but would be happy to get it privately if it gave me more information - DH is certainly in favour of anything that might make me a little calmer as I've upped my game with the mood swings lately and he's running out of Deep Calm. I live on the south wales border, I've been having treatment at IVF wales but I'm near to Bristol and not that far from Birmingham. What is Beta testing? 

Thanks ladies


----------



## oxford5557

Skybreeze said:


> Hello and Welcome to your
> New home for May and June's 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome
> 
> 
> Stars*, 1st May, ICSI,
> gemgem55, 1st May, ICSI,
> Hodgson101, 7th May, ICSI,
> eknowles, 2nd May, IVF,
> dreamermel, 2nd May, DE/ICSI
> linzerella, 5th May, ICSI
> smilingandwishing, 6th May, DIUI,
> Pepperminty, 6th May, ICSI,
> nikki0703, 7th May, IVF,
> Chellebelle, 7th May, IVF
> margx, 7th May, IVF,
> Snow_White, 8th Apr, FET,
> 
> little bean, 9th May, ET,
> 
> EllieGP, 10 May, FET,
> 
> iwannabigbelly, 10th May, IVF
> pastel81, 12th May, IVF,
> 
> AMD, 12th May, FET,
> 
> pinky2, 12th May, IVF
> sarahdru, 12th Apr, ICSI
> Snow White 94, 12th May, FET,
> 
> Lulu72, 13 May, ICSI
> 
> borah, 13th May, ET
> ,
> Kellyjayne, 14th May, ICSI
> sandy39, 14th May, IVF,
> 
> Bunny Face, 17th May IVF,
> 
> shani rudgley, 16th May, IVF,
> 
> Bonnie1, 16th May, ICSI
> Kirst1980, 17 May, FET
> minimay, 17th May, FET
> blond_one, 18th May, ICSI
> thingpositive, 18th May, FET
> Vicsut, 19 May, IUI
> 
> clairei25, 19th May, ICSI
> georginag, 20th May, ICSI
> stephyandmatt, 20th May, ICSI
> zele77, 20th May, IVF
> Libby79, 21st May, ICSI
> sunbeam, 21st May, ICSI
> Curly1511, 21st May, FET
> Fred73, 21st May, IUI
> Sue74,21st May ,IUI
> Nikki34, 22nd May, ICSI
> Sunnypal, 22nd May, ICSI
> Ali27, 24th May, IVF
> Loll, 25th May, IVF
> vickym1984, 27th May, ICSI
> Nina, Jane, 27th May IVF
> Kittykins, TBC, IUI
> Good Vibrations, TBC, DEIVF
> andymay, TBC, IVF
> tegk68, TBC, TBC
> cuSpirit2, TBC, IUI,
> Fraggles, TBC, IUI
> Traceytbird, TBC, ICSI,
> Bee1978, TBC, IVF,
> bertiantonio, TBC, IVFGJT, TBC,
> ETWHITEROD123, TBC, ICSI
> RJS, TBC, ET
> pinksterp, TBC, IVF,
> emma333, TBC, IVF,
> 
> 
> 
> Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
> We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early April so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!!
> Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B.
> 
> [/t]


----------



## oxford5557

3 embryo fresh DE Transfer  pregnancy test  31052010  Age 48


----------



## AVH

Ms Maybe beta testing is a blood test of the level of beta hcg in your blood some private centres will do it or your GP might if you ask?


----------



## Loll

Wow so many newby's joining 2ww, big congrats on your pupo
To all BFP's     congratulations

To all BFN's    so sorry

Myself am not feeling so sick to day, just abit off, but feeling rather negative. Think am just geting myself ready for the results being a BFN   and tring to brace myself. Am sure alot of you will understand that feeling.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Ms Maybe - In B'ham just off the M42 (Solihull) there is a place called MUMS - http://www.mums.me.uk/ - they do testing and can get the results to you the same day, but you have to have your bloods done by 10am. I think for 2 beta's it would cost £150 all in, which might be a lot but it gives peace of mind. Another thing is you can get early viability scans there for £75, they do a whole host of things. I've been there before and its really nice, really posh inside! I know with scans I've had they've given a DVD and piccies. Couldn't recommend them highly enough!

Loll - keep positive hun, nausea is a really good sign.

Quick update on me. Finally got the GP call back at 17:05 - he said he wasn't sure but sounded like OHSS, but as its a specialist area to call the hospital and see what they suggested and get back to him. Called the hospital and sods law said they closed at 17:00 - so the sister on another ward said to go to A&E if it was really bad, if not call back in the morning. I'd have to be on the verge of death to go to our local A&E so another 14 hours of suffering and should be able to get somewhere. Ooh I test on Thursday/Friday, ov'd late so i'm guessing it'll affect things...

M x x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi,  Back again - 4 days after ET and beginning to feel physically better.  
Mandy - look after yourself, drink lots of water and seek medical advice if you feel worse.
Mini Us - I hope you are feeling better, again I would seek medical advice - aching can be a bad effect of some antibiotics. I felt slightly flu - like but it went with paracetamol.

Congratulations to all the BFPs   it gives us all hope.  BFNs   .

Some of your stories are so inspiring, this is my first IVF treatment, I'm not sure I could do it all again.
    to you all


----------



## kellyjayne

kirst     I know just how u r feeling


----------



## Ali27

Vicky -    

Sarahdru -        
Nikki - keep thinking positively - hard I know!!    

Bonnie   love the plans you have made - inspiring. 

Faithful - test same day as me   

Curly - keep    too 

Mini Us - take care, sounds like you are coming down with something?    

Hoysal - welcome.  Have blown you bubbles you get you started.   

AVH - Welcome.  You seem to have a long time to wait yet if you dont mind me saying.  Which is your clinic?    

Stephy - good luck   

Maybe - I wouls suggest GP for blood test or try going privately.  Just for peace of mind    hang in there x

Hodgson -        

MandyM - hello   

Oxford - good luck for 30th.  3 embies     

Loll - I hear you!!  I'm feeling so PMT ish.  bloated, sore boobs, short tempered.....and very windy   .  Think its the pessaries 

NinaJane -


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Nina glad to hear you are feeling better,

Mandy-Hope you manage to get some answers tomorrow morning


----------



## traace

Vickym and Stephy - how are you guys holding up?  Thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes your way Spring Chicks!!

POAS again today, looking good still (it all just seems to good to be true).  Bloods aren't till Wednesday, I'm paranoid that they'll not be good, stupid I know, but still, looking forward to having the bloods out of the way, and the result 'official'!

The 2ww is tough, but there's no way round it and it's for a good cause ladies!  Keep your eyes on the prize  LOL!


----------



## Mini Us

Hi guys,

Sorry for no personals...I really don't know if I'm coming down with something or if this a side-effect of Ovitrelle and Cyclogest. I've been unable to do anything all day. Even laying down in one position too long hurts. I'm also concerned about work tomorrow. I took today off on Friday cos I know that I would be getting insem sometime between Saturday and today. Looking like I'm gonna have to take tomorrow off-sick   

I was fine on Saturday, ovulation pains on Sunday and late Sunday nite, started feeling flu-ey. Has anyone else had these side effects from Gonal-F, Ovitrelle or Cyclogest? Or do I just have the flu


----------



## vickym1984

Not those exact symptomns but it could be a side effect, all those drugs being pumped into us xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls Day 10 for me and some brown-reddish discharge combined with cramps and AF symptoms.......feels like its all over.........we only got to Day 10 with our last fresh cycle.......will let you know how it is in the morning......hopefully stopped but feel its too late for implantation!!!!!!!!  Sorry for me me post!!!!!

Hope you are all well!!!!!!!!


----------



## Good Vibrations

Morning Ladies

Spent time reading through all your posts, one thing throughout that is a similar thread ... the GREAT support!  I couldn't agree more.  Hope you don't mind me jumping on the bandwagon   

I had my second donor egg go on Friday, 14 May so my official testing date is next Friday, 28 May ... exciting yet nervous times!

Sunbeam, hang in there ... stay hopeful, I have read numerous posts that have said red discharge BAD, brown-red-pink is GOOD!!

I agree with you Vickym about the side effects - I'm in a state of insomnia ... and my (.)(.) have been sooooo sore since I started with the preparation drugs ages ago, even though they are a bit better now.  The things we wouldn't do to have our babes 'ey?!

Nina Jane, fingers crossed and lots of   - you will find amazing strength to become a mum;  take it easy and don't be too hard on yourself.  Hang in there - STAY POSITIVE!!  The first time I had a go I had similar feelings ... a lovely lady I work with described it as waiting for a spirit to choose you ... I love the idea of that - when the time is right it will happen.  

Mini Us hope that you are feeling heaps better today.  Don't worry about the time off - when did you have your transfer? 

To all the ladies who have been blessed with a BFP - thank you for being a beacon of hope!

To all the ladies who are still waiting their turn ... keep the faith that your turn will be next.

To all the ladies on the 2ww ... I'm there with you -   

Much love and Good Vibrations to all of you!

Have a happy day!

xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sunbeam     hope it isn't over for you hun, hang in there xx

Goodvibrations-Hope your hanging in there ok xx

Traace-Your bloods will be fine hun , do you get to book a scan too?

AFM-Got signed off for the remainder of my 2ww yesterday, so just going to be relaxing now xx


----------



## Nikki34

Hi 

Day 10, 4 days to go until this is over.  My boobs ache has gone but still got AF camps and backache, this is exact what happens when i usually get AF, my boobs stop aching a couple of days before my AF arrives, now dreading the next couple of days.  My first cycle I had AF on day 11, last cycle made it to OTD then AF arrived a couple of days after.

Arrrr going   

Nikki
x


----------



## essjay75

Hello,

Im 11dpt today of 3dt, I promised myself I wouldnt test early but I broke this morning and did HPT and it was BFN like I expected.  I have had no symptoms and just do not feel pregnant.  I had bad backache like my usual AF pains so im convinced its all over for me now.  My offical HPT day is Sunday 23rd (16 days).  I Know I shouldnt have tested early but something didnt feel right.

Goodluck to all xx


----------



## blonde_one

I started bleeding yesterday with awful pains in that area and bleeding more today.. OTD tomorrow but we've done more preg tests and all come back negative.  Got appointment tomorrow for bloods but not holding out much hope to be honest.  We're already talking about where to do it again - not been impressed with level of 'care' in this country.

sorry for me post.


----------



## Lexan

Hang in there ladies, we deserved some BFP this month.     for all BFNs


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,
EssJay - do we need to send about the      

Blonde_one - got everything crossed for tomorrow. 

Nikki - it all sounds like good signs to me hun. 

Vicky - hope you have a nice relaxing time whilst signed off. Hope you're ok. 

I'm so bloated today, 10 days ago I was a size 10, today I'm struggling to get into size 14's! How soon should you be able to test - like what DPO? I'm possibly 9 DPO today... is that too early?

x x


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi everyone, Just a quick question - Seen GP today and she is concerned about extreme tenderness in uterus - anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## minimay

Hi everyone
Hope ur all well
Update from me - bloods showed ?early miscarriage/ chem preg. Hcg 8.6. Af started this am. Guess its better than a bfn, but not much! Can't start again this cycle as need to go back for more bloods to confirm drop in hcg. 
Sorry, no personals as in a lodge with no mobile phone coverage! Will catch up with everyone next week. 

Good luck to anyone who needs it! 

Mxxx


----------



## traace

Minimay - am so sad to hear your news      I was really hoping for a good result for you.  Do you have a couple more frosties that you can try again with?     So close this time .... hopefully next time will be the BFP that goes the course    

While it's OTD for me today, I'm not getting my bloods done until tomorrow, as the local clinic is only open Mon / Wed / Fri.  Am particularly nervous now - was getting quite strong cramps low down on RHS (where I assume my ovary is??) this morning, so have been googling to try and see if that's normal.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Nina - did he say it could be implantation pains?     

Minimay - i'm so sorry hun     

Traace - if your pg hun its a good sign as the hormones will be causing everything to be tender as your uterus grows etc. It's usually put down to ligament pain as everything is stretching, sending lots of sticky vibes


----------



## zele77

oh, no , minimay - so sorry - big hug - you had the same ET like me on 6th May so i was hoping so much for you ( of course for every one else as well) ^hug me^

i don't feel very positive as well today.... don't know how will make it till 22nd.... 
No AF still and when i insert the pessaries it is all ok, but still... that feeling... I have never been so far down the cycle before with the first IUI and second IVF. Always used to get brown discharge a week after ET and was all over at least a few days before OTD... but then i did not take proginova 2mm 3 times a day before...

Does anyone know if progynova can prevent AF coming...  ? (clutching on straws here )

everyone still on waiting - be positive - i will try as well   
xxx


----------



## libby79

Hi everyone

I hope you are all doing ok.   

I am on the 2ww, OTD is this Friday 21st, I am going mad    with the waiting, keep thinking I've AF pains, did a HPT on Sat, 6 days early and it showed a BFN, I am hoping this is too early - what do you all think? Still no AF and 3 days to go - is that a good sign?  

Thank you

Libby xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Libby - usually most HPT's work around 14DPO, implantation can occur as early as 6DPO but can be as late as 12DPO. So 6 days would most definitely be very early, I know its hard to resist tho, not long till your test date now. 

Zele - keep positive hun, this really could be your month


----------



## vickym1984

Nina-What do you mean by tender? I am getting odd twinges abov the pelvic bone area and lower back ache. Had a sharp pain in lower abdomen once last night and hoping thats a good sign as it only happened once. Did get some tummy pains late in the night last night but think that was indigestion. Is your tummy swolen at all?

Zele-Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## traace

Libby, just thought that you might be interested in the Clearblue stats:

55% pregnancies detected 4 days before OTD
86% 3 days early
97% 2 days early
98% 1 day early

I'd imagine that very few women would see a positive result 6 days early - except perhaps those having twins or triplets!  Definitely still loads of hope for you.

MandyM - thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi Vicky, if i put any pressure on my lower abdomen it hurts.  Otherwise I feel quite well in myself.

It's good to keep in touch - you're ticker always encourages me as we have the same test date!!
Nina x


----------



## libby79

Thank you Traace, I have another glimmer of hope now, but not getting excited!!!

Thank you 

Libby xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Nina, could just be the effects of the drugs but if you are worried call Hammersmith and speak to one of the nurses. Have you had any nausea etc? The only thing I know tender abdomen could be is OHSS but there is usually other symptomns. Hoopefully the nurses will be able to reassure you 

If you get a chance there is a Hammersmith ladies thread on the IVF boards if you want to post


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi Vicky, Have rung Hammersmith and waiting for a call from the doctor there.  Glad you've been signed off.  I've been signed off too, takes the pressure off!!
Nina xx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad you rang Hammersmith, hope you get a call back promptly.


----------



## vickym1984

Anyone get a strong pulling sensation in their lower abdomen not consrant just lile a short tug?, am trying to clutch at straws that little fraggle (no laughing lol) is implanting xx


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi Vicky,   It's implanting, can't believe how difficult these 2 weeks are!!
Nina xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yup, they feel like a lifetime. 

I'm feeling really nervous at the moment, I have applied for a new job and am provisionally accepted, just have to pass a certification thing which I should be doing weds/thurs. Is quite a drop in pay but I hate my current job I need rid before it does me in


----------



## blonde_one

Anyone who's had a BFN - when you finally got AF (although mine seems to have come 2 days before my OTD) did you get major period pains?  I've got a lot of pain and back ache (which I don't normally get)


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Blone_one

Its totally normal to have seriously bad AF pains.... AF will also be very heavy because your lining got so thick.  The back pain is totally normal as well, you have been through alot hun, you body is now trying to recover from the IVF. 
I am so sorry that AF arrived early.
Stay strong sweetie, in time you will feel better about this. It will heal. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

I thought I'd also add that if you check the websites, they reckon that the hcg levels clearblue detect are 15-25 mmol of hcg, so it looks like even if you test early with tests that read even the lowish levels then you still need to wait near test day. 

The pain your getting is hopefully a sign of implantation      if you start to feel sick or get any bloating then you really should call your clinics to get checked out to be on the safe side. They're meant to monitor you properly if you display symptoms, with various tests. 

I've officially been diagnosed with OHSS, signed off for 2 weeks as apparently it should clear up in that time! Just been given the spiel that should the pain get agonising then I need to get to A&E as thats the only way my local hospital will take me! Luckily the new dr knew a bit more about it. Just pray to god he's not written OHSS on my sicknote


----------



## bikershaz

Just had Tube Unblocked due to test 30 May 2010


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi all

Mandy M - Glad they sorted you out, rest up and hopefully the OHSS wil be worth it. x

Skybreeze - Hi hun, how are you?

Nina and vickym - Yep this 2 ww is the longest 2 weeks ever, I'm going insane this time!!!

Libby - put those pee sticks away 

Mini may - so so sorry 

everyone else I haven' caught up with yet hope you're all ok.
Anyone else having to pee for England.  Think I might have a bit of cystitis as it's too early to be because of a pregnancy sadly.


FFH xxx


----------



## oxford5557

Hello
Had donated Egg IVF in Spain 3 day transfer on 16.05.2010 3 embryos transferred  -Age 48 
so pregnancy test on 31st May.
Can I expect any symptoms at all


----------



## EllieGP

Minimay - so very sad to hear your news, I have been checking regularly for your update, I had my fingers and toes crossed for you. You were nearly there, you can do, next time will be the one. I hope you will be trying again when you've had time to recover. Take your time and give yourself plenty of TLC.

      Ellie xx


----------



## AVH

Evening ladies  
Sarahdru and Hodgson   Keep the light burning for us still in the dark places of the 2ww!
goodvibrations oxford and hoysal hi hope you're ok with the  
libby  and essjay     - they're aftre you!
blond_one and minimay   so sorry to hear your news
vickym good luck with your course that must be tough trying to change your job and cope with the 2ww!  
bikershaz- hi hope you are recovered from your op and good luck.
faithfullyhoping hope your cystitis has cleared up  
mandyM hope your abdo is feeling better with the OHSS-I empathise its horrible isn't it, so uncomfortable. Hopefully even if the doc did put it on your note your boss won't know what that is! 
Loll Traace and Zele keep positive ladies  
Ali- I'm at CRGH and they make you test 16 days after ET regardless... never got there yet! Hope you're well and coping
Sunbeam   I empathise I also started brown bleeding yesterday and today still going on and now have dragging sensation. Just waiting to see what happens.

Everyone                         
Hope that's enough luck for all of us still waiting!
A


----------



## Ali27

AVH - that is AGES!!  thanks for all the luck!!  back at ya!!   

Ellie GP - belated congratulations.   

Oxford - I am desparate to notice some symptoms    some sort of sign..... I think that you should expect some symptoms nearer test date just the same as OE treatment.  Embies still implant etc and give off the same hormones.  

FFH - poor you if it is cystitus.  Keep drinking and peeing   

Bikershaz - well done for the op.  Take it easy   

Minimay - so so sorry    Almost..... try to take some kind of comfort from that if you can.  Take care and spoil yourself xx

Blond-one   
Trace - good luck for tomorrow   

Love and luck to everyone - sorry for not doing more personals.  xx

AFM - 6 days post ec and feel no different.  Probably too soon but just want to see a glimmer of hope


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

May I join you ladies in waiting!?! I'm a day into my 2ww & feeling fine. No chance of me putting my feet up as I have a little girl. We had a 8 cell day 3 embie transfered yesterday....I already feel like peeing on a stick! Haha! I can never wait for anything me. 
Hope everybody is ok & wishing you all lots of luck with your 2ww.xxxx


----------



## kittykins

I caved in this morning and tested early (5 days early







) its a







for me


----------



## Ali27

Annasupastar - welcome!!  Join us all as the 2WW sends us mad!!

Kittykins - 5 days early is very early.  I read up last night about when the HCG hormone (which is what the tests pick up) starts to be released - not until 1 or 2 days before your period if due and even then it varies from one woman to another and one pregnancy to another.  My OTD is Monday coming and i had a 2 day transfer on Wednesday last week.  I worked out that the absolute earliest I could do a test which had any chance of picking up any of the hormone would be this Sunday - 1 day early.


----------



## vickym1984

Kirst-5 days early is way too early to mean anything, will keep everything crossed for you that you still get your BFP this cycle xx


----------



## clairei25

Hi all,
Kirst-Sure that 5 days early is too early, dont worry just yet.

Its my OTD today and I got a   !!!! Sooo excited! Did a digital test too and it said 3+ which translates to over 5 weeks pregnant which I cant possibly be. Had 2 embies transferred, DH wondering if could be twins if levels that high. Anyone any ideas, could I have high levels normally?

Hope everyone else OK on this 2ww madness!!
xxxx


----------



## Ali27

Congratulations Clairei25!!          Could well be twins - your hormone levels would be higher then!  What wonderful news!!

Now, to give us 2WW'ers a little hope......did you notice anything / feel anything different??


----------



## clairei25

Thanks Ali, I have felt the WHOLE time that AF was coming, had what felt like AF pains alot. Also had lower back ache, was convinced was all signs of AF and was constantly on Google checking out the signs!
When is your OTD? Hope you get BFP too xxxx


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Day 11, made it with no AF. 3 days to go until OTD, so scared I haven't bought any tests still.  I have mild AF cramps bad backache and my boobs ache defo not as bad but as I have said all along this is exactly how my AF comes along on my normal cycle.

I don't feel well today either sore throat and lost my voice a bit.

I have said to my friend if I get a BFN which i am pretty sure I will I have this fantastic cocktail to make purple rain its the best, so I will be looking forward to making that Saturday night, she said well if you get a BFP she will drink it for me!!!

Best wishes to all of you and    to BFN's, I know I will need loads of them on Saturday.

Nikki
x


----------



## AVH

Morning ladies!
Kirst I'm sending in the police     

Clairei   spin  
Hi Nikki I've got my fingers crossed for you  

Annasuperstar    welcome to the madhouse  

AFM had bright red blood last night and cramps now seem to have eased off a bit this morning waiting for hosp to call me back   

  everyone keep thinking all those positive thoughts


----------



## bikershaz

I feel like my life has been put on slow move only on day 3 lol think this 2ww is going to drive me mad
Fingers crossed for all you other ladies


----------



## oxford5557

cant remember which sites 
My pregnancy test is due 31 st May
48 2nd Donor 1st attempt  
Previous ectopic and BFN with last Donor cycle


----------



## blonde_one

Well we have just had our official BFN following our blood test this am.

Have asked for copy of our notes incase we change clinic - this was our free NHS one - has anyone done this?  I've been told we have to pay for a copy of our notes!


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations to all BFPs
  to all bfn.

As for me 5 days to go with spotting since yesterday, called clinic and they told me to continue the pessary and come in on my OTD which is Monday.  I have some hope left so I will be PMA until Monday.

PMA TO ALL, NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Samb1256

May I join you guys?
I am currently following another cycle thread. My OTD is 28 May.


----------



## AVH

blonde_one    think it's to pay for photocopying etc?
Lexusan and Samb hello  

Have been put on gestone by my clinic. Has anyone done this? Does it hurt more than fragmin/clexane?? (I'm a big chicken  )

Lots of PMA to everyone


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Ladies  

How on earth do you get the little counter at the bottom of you posts??  I've tried, unsuccessfuly  

Hope that you are all doing well!   hard for all of you.

xx


----------



## Ali27

GV - click on someonse else's - that'll take you to the ticker factory.  Make your ticker and then cut and paste the link to your signature.  I had loads of trouble trying to do mine too.

Hi to everyone!  Off out so no time for personals.  I have 5 days to go and feel like AF is coming.  Boob ache is subsiding, slight lower backache and slight tenderness on my abdomen like just before AF arrives -  bloatedness I guess.  No spotting or signs of implantation.


----------



## traace

Ali - I've had no spotting either - but just heard that my bloods had an HCG of 251, which they (and we!!) are very happy with!!!

Can't believe it still, now just for the 3ww until scan day ... is there a board for that??  Surely!

Lexusan - I love your PMA, you're an inspiration!  Just what is needed on the 2ww.  

Right, off to try and learn how to add a ticker ... thanks for the tips! xx  Good luck everyone, I'm   for a great result for you


----------



## Skybreeze

Traace ~ Have a look at the first page of this thread, the first post with the list will point you in the right direction.   Good luck, time will pass hun, you will get there.


----------



## oxford5557

HELLO
OTD    3O/31st  but have just found out that the remaining 4 embryos that were not transferred 3 showed multinucleation and one was not of sufficient quality. Its stupid but feel that as it was our / last try that everything hangs on the pregnancy test.
I dont know


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Just a quickie from me till later. 

Had to get a private scan in the end as the pain is really bad and I was being sick all last night. Def OHSS, but not at a level that needs hospital treatment, my insides just have pools of fluid dotted around. My lining is good  which is what I was really worried about with using clomid. 

Congrats on the BFP's   

I think I must send the      to anyone testing early  I know how tempting it is, but its heart breaking seeing a negative test, in a few days time it could be positive


----------



## Mini Us

Hi everyone,

Welcome to all those joining the 2ww madness 

*Good Vibrations* - Had IUI on Saturday (15/05)

*Minimay, blonde_one* - So sorry about your news  

*Clairei25* - yippee congrats, really happy for you   

As for me, went to the gp yesterday, she reckons I've got some sort of virus that going round cos it's a cold May. Said to keep taking Paracetamol to relieve the pain. She also wrote a prescription for Penicillin but said not to pick it up unless I'm still feeling rough by Friday. I've now completely lost my voice and also I'm much more congested 

Mini Us/


----------



## MrsMaguire

Mini - really sorry your feeling rough hun, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sunnypal

Hiya,
Sorry, bit of a me post,

OTD is sat, been bleeding heavily for 2 days now, did a HPT this morning, BFN. Clinic have told me to test saturday but I know its all over   

Sorry I will do personals later

xxSunnyxx


----------



## Dabs

Hi can I join you guys? On the spring chicks thread already - recognise Trace, Samb and Sunnypal - Hi girls.   

But i could really do with talking to girls who are going through this terrible 2ww. It's only been since Monday for me and I'm already finding it hard.

Sending      vibes to all - here's hoping our little embies stick! And a massive    to all the   s.


----------



## Dabs

Hi Sunnaypal. Sorry started writing post few mins ago and didn't spot yours. Oh hun, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Mini Us

Sunnypal -


----------



## lil stephy

im so happy ladies offical test day and i did a digital test that tells me im 1-2 wks but the doctors will put that as 3-4 wks im so happy but i will take it easy and one day at a time and enjoy being pregnant    i just cant believe it


----------



## Ali27

Traace - that is brilliant news!!  GL now for the 3WW   

Stephy - congratulations!!   

Mini Us - get better soon   

Dabs - it is so tough!  hang around here.  All go mad together!!   

Sunnypal -   

Mandy - hope you feel better soon too.  At least you now know what is going on and great about the lining!   

4 days to go now.  Tummy feels like af is coming.  Have not tested early as the tests i have ordered have not arrived.  If they were here I know I would be guilty of testing early.  It would be like a child left with a full, open cookie jar!!


----------



## Alisoula

really happy for you! congrats on your BFP put your feet up and take it easy now   my test day is tomorrow and im dreading it, have already convinced myself its not worked due to a couple of small dark red clots i had last sat/sun ( 6dp/7dp 5dt).  

congratulations to you again       

xx


----------



## clairei25

Sunnypal-Im so sorry to hear your result. Wish you every success with any future treatments   

Stephy-Congrats!!!!   

Ali27-I had AF cramps the whole time on my 2ww so dont worry too much   

Hope everyone else OK xxxx


----------



## olive2010

Hey
my test date is 28 may ... Seems soooo far away .. Treatment = ivf


----------



## Nikki34

Morning

Steph-congrats  

Sunnypal-  


AFM I am now on day 12, just 2 days to go and Im so scared, I have no tests in the house so no early temptations.  Have slight backache and cramps but I have a terrible cold and ache all over, sore throat chesty cough, not sure where Ive picked this up from but I spent yesterday at home and now in bed still today just feel terrible.  I am so worried about doing the test, just cant face seeing a BFN, I've seen so many BFN over the last 5 years....

Nikki
x


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies

BFN for me. Gutted and not sure what to do next   

Wishing all those on 2ww more positive news


----------



## Ali27

So sorry fred          Big hugs for you.  This is so so hard.  There are still plenty of options open to you.  Do you have a follow up?  They will advise, if so.


----------



## Nikki34

Fred-so sorry


----------



## vickym1984

Fred 

Nikki-GL hun xx

Slept in today as really knackered for some reason, gonna take a short walk up the shops in a bit to get some fresh air


----------



## clairei25

Fred


----------



## Ali27

Clairei - Just read back some of your posts as I am guilty of the same.  My early tests that detect over 10miu/ml arrived so i had to use one - of course.  NEGATIVE.  It was my 3rd pee of the day and is only 8 days post 2dt.  You got a faint positive early on.  Help!!!


----------



## Loll

Hi everyone

Congrats to all the BFP's   

  to all the BFN's

Well am off work to day, did't sleep well at all last night. Came home from work yesterday with headache so had early night still got headache today and feel totally crap  . 7dp3dt and did a hpt this morn got a BFN as i expected. but think its prob too early to test yet. so i wont do it again and will wait for blood test on 25th. Dont feel pregnant just dont feel well, boobs just starting to ache but then they normally do week before my period due. Had no implantation bleed but have had a few cramps from time to time over past few days, that i dont normally have before my period. i do sometime get period pains but they come with my period. Going back to implantation bleed in the past when i have been pregnant i never had anything like that then infact if memory serves the only symptoms i had then was sore boobs with a missed period, morning sickness kicked in around 7th week. As anyone else felt like me and gone on to have a BFP or a BFN?
Good luck to everyone waiting and hope your well


----------



## Ali27

Loll - I am with you totally.  See my last post.  I am 8 days post 2 day transfer.  Slight cramps like af is coming.  Boobs less sore than they were.  2 BFN's today - not with EMU.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Fred - I'm so sorry chick    

Stephy - Congrats on your BFP

Just sending      to everyone testing early  

Ali - are yours ones that you have to collect a sample separate and dip the test in? I'm a bit moody today as did a test last night and got a second line that was about 50% of the colour of the control line, we were so happy. This morning there's nothing but a really faint line! I really think they're awful and a waste of time! 

I think you'd be better waiting till your test date and getting a proper test like a clearblue or first response if you've got the same ones as me, or you could drive yourself round the bend. 

I think my OTD should be Sunday from when I ov'd. But you'd expect a 10miu test to come up with something by now as on Sunday you want your hcg to be like 50. 

Hello to everyone else, I really hope everyones ok.     

I need a cup of tea to calm down lol!


----------



## Ali27

Yes Mandy - they are those - £5 from Amazon for 25!!  Meant to bring pee to room temp too and couldnt wait that long.  I need more than a cup of tea!!!!!!! xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

You naughty girls    May I say though...You are all testing FAR TOO EARLY!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Ali-Claires 1st faint line was 14 dp2dt , so you have still got a way to go yet, no ruling yourself out! 

I keep swaying between thinking its worked to thinking it hasn't. I am getting cramps but I was before EC even, so think its just down to the drugs/ Absolutely knackered today for some reason and had a hint of nausea this morning, but that could just be down to the tiredness


----------



## MrsMaguire

Aah,

I'm a bit bad and never read the instructions for anything, are you meant to leave the sample for a bit before you put the stick in. 

I'm clutching straws and various reasons for whats happened. 

I do know someone who got actual BFP's on them, she tested on the day AF was due and got a BFP. 

Part of me really wants to go and do another one to see what happens... but I think I'll behave and wait till tomorrow now. (It's hard when you've got like 20 sat in a drawer - with it also being my last cycle...) 

Anna - shall we go and sit in the naughty corner


----------



## Macgyver

Hi all, i am now on the 2ww    my embies snuggle themselves in my tummy so I can be a Mummy


----------



## Loll

Ali- Have you had bad head aches also? i can hardly concentrate with mine. Just goin to have some relexolodgy(Cant spell it sorry) see if it helps. x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Apparently accupuncture is really really relaxing and also really good in the 2ww


----------



## Ali27

Loll - No - no bad headaches which is unusual as I usually do suffer anyway.  Probably as not drinking alcohol.  Could yours be due to caffiene or alc withdrawal?  hope you feel better soon.

Macgyver - Welcome!!  Good luck and take it easy   

Mandy - as suspected, FDA stands for Frickin' Dumb Ass


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Stephyandmatt and Traace - huge congrats on your bfps

sunnypal and fred - big   

Mandym - wait at least until tomorrow to do another test!!!  It's too inconclusive at the moment.

Ali27 - I'm a day ahead of you I think 8 days past 3DT and i'm just starting to get AF cramps too    I'm trying to keep positive but it's so hard.  I daren't test early though because I don't want to see the result!!!

Vickym - hope the tiredness is down to those embies snuggling in   

Macgyver - Welcome to the thread, hope you get your bfp xx

AFM - my cystitis thing seems to have gone now thankfully, it was driving me mad.  But feel like got AF cramps coming now   . Deep down feel like it hasn't worked now


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

I think cramps are a good sign, possibly implantation / hormone changes during implantation. 

Keep thinking positive thoughts     

Ali - I just read the back of one of the packs and it doesn't mention anything there. I just got like a food bag with all of these tests in, I think there might have been a leaflet. (I can't believe I've only got 6 left   ) 

Faithfullyhoping - you're so right, I just need something to occupy my mind. 

Does anyone here watch ashes to ashes? 

DH is off work today to get some decorating done, I say decorating, he's got to pain the insides of the windows for some blinds getting fitted tomorrow. Slowly working on him about getting a cat if this cycle doesn't work, his family are really anti cats though.


----------



## Ali27

Cramps do seem to be a good sign judging by what the women on here have experienced who then went on to get BFP'S.  

Mandy - mine came in a food bag too but Amazon added the leaflet outside of the food bag.  That is where I read it.  Have you done 14 then?  All neg?  I read through a post that said they got a BFP 2 days early (feint but now have a baby) on a FR but testing with the same usine using one of the cheapies it said negative.  I think they are crappy!!


----------



## Loll

Loll - No - no bad headaches which is unusual as I usually do suffer anyway.  Probably as not drinking alcohol.  Could yours be due to caffiene or alc withdrawal?  hope you feel better soon.

Macgyver - Welcome!!  Good luck and take it easy   

Mandy - as suspected, FDA stands for Frickin' Dumb Ass    

Hi Aly, No hun not had caffine or alc since week before started injections. Drinking plenty of water (cant stop going to loo) eating all foods i should be. Just come back from reflex and she said i was tense and had abit of sinus congestion both could be behind the headache. feel more relaxed now however headache still there but not as strong. Just wish it would go so i could think propley. She did say that she could tell my.. oh cant remember the name but some gland was working over time and that would be normal if pregnant or period due. So that did't help much lol


----------



## MrsMaguire

Ali - I've had this bag for 2 months, so haven't done 14 this month   Not quite that mad. Did one last night just before bed, that was a faint positive, this morning is was really faint but still could be seen from about 10 inches away. But I'm still not impressed with them, there's been times in the past where they've dried funny. I think a first response would be the right way to go. 

I'm completely lose on the FDA thing     I'm having a proper blonde day!


----------



## clairei25

Hi,
I was naughty too and did a test early too!  

I did test nearer to OTD though than a lot of you have done, think earliest I did was 12dp3dt and got a very faint line with clear blue. I did have a second hcg injection 2 days after ET so could have been traces of that which gave me a positive?

Dont worry, about BFNs this early, know its hard but suppose we are given a OTD for a reason, very hard to stick to I know!

Also, I had AF style cramps the WHOLE time and was amazed that AF didnt arrive!

Hope that you get BFPs very soon xxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Claire - Thanks you'e given me a glimmer of hope again.  Only thing is I had cramps on my negative cycles too!!!


Mandyand Ali - I agree that First response tests probably the way to go. I bought a bag of those type of cheap tests - ovulation ones.  They never worked - even though I do apparently ovulate normally!!!

Loll - hope you enjoyed the reflexology, I've had it a couple of times and it was lush. Think it's not surprising that you're tense, the 2ww isthe most stressful time ever.


----------



## Ray Blossom

Am totally new to this so not really sure how it all works. Had ET on Tue after IVF/ICSI and OTD is 28th May. Got to go for a blood test at the clinic in the morning then onto work and clinic will call with result - all seems very harsh, envisage lots of tears at work if get BFN.


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi all,  Hope you've been able to enjoy the sunshine today.  Welcome to all the new people - Ray Blossom, Mcgyver, Dabs, sam and anyone else i've missed.

Mini Us - I'm glad you've found out what's wrong, get loads of rest.
Sunny        
Fred I'm so sorry         

Ali   hang on in there!!
Big Congrats to Stephy and Matt and Clairei   

Blonde one  

AVH - Hope you are o.k?

Vicky how did you get on with your certification re: work?

AFM feeling loads better went back to Hammersmith yesterday and given more antibiotics.

Love to you all - we can do this!


----------



## Ali27

Nina Jane - you are right.  We CAN and WILL do this.  Thank you.  Glad you are getting better   

Ray Blossom - welcome.  Yes, that does seem harsh.  You could always do your own home test on OTD too so you have some warning of what the result may be.  Dont test early like some of us though      Not advised!!  And get a decent one.  Not the cheap ones off ebay or amazon - BUY CHEAP BUY TWICE!!

Faithfullyhoping - glad you think they are sh1t!!  Have read stuff today that says people get BFP's early with them but reckon they are freaks!!  I'll buy a decent one instead for OTD or may be one day before   

Clairei - I know I barely know you but can i ask what your boobs felt like on 2WW?     Sorry.  Just dont feel much different to af coming so wondered if you noticed any difference there at all?

Hi to everyone!  Love and Luck! xx


----------



## Alisoula

In approx 12 hrs time my wait will be over.  absolutely dreading it as im convinced its not worked. have no other symptoms other than i feel like af is about to arrive any second now, no sore boobs etc. cant stop crying and ive not slept properly for the last weeks


----------



## Ali27

Well done for getting so far!!    Here is lots of            for tomorrow.  Are you testing at home or going in for a blood test?


----------



## vickym1984

Nina-Glad you got sorted by HH

Ray-Could you take the 28th off work?

I'm really excited/nervous, can't remember if I posted earlier on the thread but I have got a new job where I will be working from home. Its gonna mean a big drop in pay but its something that will suit me a lot better,


----------



## Ali27

Well done vicky - great news! x


----------



## Alisoula

Ali27 - testing at home, bourn hall gave me 2 clear blue kits so if i get my miracle tomorrow i will have to test at home again next friday. ive so convinced myself its not worked though


----------



## lil stephy

alisoula chin up hun think positive i hope u get the answer u want in the mornin i will b on to check all the best xxx


----------



## Ali27

Alisoula - When was you EC and ET?


----------



## Alisoula

ec = 03/0510 and et = 08/05/10

a bit worried as last sunday had a couple of small dark red clots with some brown stuff which i think was the crinone gel but not so sure on red clots. have not been sticking applicator up as far as clinic did say i may of caught my cervix although im not so sure also been going for a walk round the block after taking crinone and since doing this not had any red just the brown stuff here and there, was a slight pinky colour today but not had no other symptoms just feel that af is arriving very soon and im so not that lucky for it to have worked first time. fully expecting a BFN tomorrow morning


----------



## Ali27

Sounds very positive to me.  Even today is 17 days post EC and no af!!!      

I know what you mean about luck. If the odds are low for something bad happening it will happen to me.  If the odds are low for something good happening it wont happen to me!  I think you may get a nice surprise tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Alisoula

i do so hope you're right but have kinda of prepared myself for the worst, as much as i can anyway. i know when i see the BFN i will be an emotional mess all over again. what bothers me the most is those dark red clots, didnt look like spotting to me and even the clinic said it didnt sound promising?? really dont know what to think anymore. not sure if i should be feeling any other symptons either at this stage??


----------



## HopefulHelen

Hi I have just joined, I am on my 2ww, my test date is Monday 24th May.
First go at IUI

Helen


----------



## Ali27

Helen - Hello and welcome!!  Not long for you to go now.  I test the same day too but have been cheating and done early testing today - negative of course!!  

Alisoula - due to my early testing I have done tonnes of reading today.  Some women have noticed red blood during implantation.  Also, many do not feel any symptoms until much later.  One of those was pg with twins!


----------



## Alisoula

helen sending you loads of       and       you get your BFP on monday. the waiting is the hardest part of the whole cycle. i feel like ive gone stir crazy over the past 2 weeks. tomorrow is d-day for me, dreading it as im convinced its not worked, just got this vibe and feel like af is just waiting to burst through those doors.

good luck for 24th let us know how you get on

xxx


----------



## Alisoula

ali27 - well as my friend said its not over till the fat lady sings or should i when i do the test tomorrow morning. ive been reading similar things myself but just cant see myself being so lucky. will let you know tomorrow and       you get your BFP on the 24th 

xxx


----------



## Ali27

giving you some bubbles for extra luck xxx  Try and get soem sleep and I will be popping on first thing to read your BFP news!! xx


----------



## Alisoula

my suspicions were right got a BFN. words can not describe how im feeling, im sure most of you have been through exactly the same at some stage.       

congratulations to all the BFP's take care or yourselves and your little beans   

x


----------



## Good Vibrations

Alisoula, I'm so sorry that you have a BFN   It is a difficult time.  Don't be too hard on yourself.  

Much love and best wishes to you

xx


----------



## Ali27

Alisoula - I am so so sorry that your suspicions were confirmed.  You did not get your BFP but you did so so well and overcame so many hurdles to get here so dont lose sight of that.  This whole process is so all-consuming and costs a massive amount in emotional turmoil - life feels like its on hold and its all about IVF.  Take time to grieve now and to have some "time out" to find the strength to go again, if that is what you want to do.  All the infromation from this go can be used to funely tune the next go - you will be so much better prepared too.  Big hugs to you today xxx


----------



## Alisoula

thanks, just feel so numb right, can stop crying. i know we will get through this but just doesnt seem possible at the moment


----------



## Ali27

Can you talk to anyone?  Is your partner there? xx


----------



## Nikki34

Alisoula-   so sorry to hear of your BFN

Day 13 today, 1 more day to go, I haven't tested before on this 2WW but i just know its a BFN, I have had quite a lot of AF pains all the way through and boobs ache, my boobs ache went a few days back, yesterday just light AF pains this morning they are back and worse.  To top it off I still have a terrible cold and feel so run down.  This is my last go at ICSI as I can't afford to do this anymore.  I wondered if I should try IUI, can this work with DH low sperm count?

Nikki
x


----------



## Ali27

Nikki - i feel the same as you.  Day 11 today (from EC).  My boob ache has gone and still getting af pains on and off.  Think its just teh progesterone support that is topping af coming.  

Re IUI - my understanding is they take the best 10,000 sperm and put that back int eh right place so I am guessing slightly better chances??  Did you decide if you were going to take the issue up with the hospital about the lost embies?  

Anyway, it aint over just yet so one day at a time!


----------



## kittykins

Alisoula - Im with you hun - just cried my heart out to my boss - I just cant work today.  Im absolutely devastated.  I think a lot of mine is to do with m/c - I think it may just have surfaced today.  I dont want anyone to be with me not even my DH which he finds hard to understand - I just want to be with my cat today and no one else. 

x x x


----------



## AVH

Kittykins, sunny, fred and alisoula      I hope that you both have some space to let your grief out, and prepare yourselves for whatever you decide to do next. 
Vicky great news on your job hon!
Nikki, Helen and Ali good luck over the weekend sending you lots of positive vibes     
Nina Jane- I hope you are feeling a bit better 
Stephyandmatt-    take care of yourself and put your feet up!
AFM- gestone has stopped the bleeding, did test before went to hospital   (week early) was positive. they did blood test and bhcg level was 501 but progesterone only 33. So have to wait and see if its going to end or whether it was just the cyclogest being cr*p. Hanging on in there at the moment. Going to try and relax over the weekend and see what the test shows next week as that's what they've told me to do.


----------



## vickym1984

Kittykins /allisoula   

AVH      Positive vibes coming your way hun

Ali/Nikki-Hold in there xx

AFM-Still swining between thinking its worked and thinking it hasn't xx


----------



## Nikki34

Ali27-I am defo going to put a complaint in and ask for a full refund, hopefully they will see our point and agree then we will have some money to pay back most of sister in laws credit card and some IUI cycles.  I think I want to do some treatment somewhere else though, it will have to be IUI or DIUI as we just dont have enough money for ICSI.  I will need to check how DH sperm counts are doing as each time we have had this done its gone up only slight, so need to check from this cycle if it was higher than the last and ok to do IUI.

My AF pains are more on my right hand side low down and low down backache, its so frustrating as I just know it hasn't worked.  My DH forgot to get the pregnancy test when he went out shopping earlier so I have got to gather the energy to go out and buy one, think I will just by a cheap one though as I don't want to chuck money away on something expensive when I know it hasn't worked.  I wouldnt bother doing one I am that convinced but the hospital say you must test to be sure, I am sure don't need to test but will just so its final.

Nikki
x


----------



## Ali27

Nikki - dont get a really cheap one as they are useless.  I saw somewhere that the Tesco ones are pretty good.  Do you normally get af pains on one side?  Mine are just generally all over with af.  At the moment they come and go.  OK right now.  I have read stuff about people getting bfp's when their boobs were not sore but I just feel too nromal.  Nothing different at all.  I am hoping you will get a lovely surprise when you do test


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

It's so warm today... 

    for Kittykins & Allisoula, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFNs. 

Ali - I'd def get better tests. Tested again this morning, bearing in mind I'm 12DPO now, there's still a line but not as dark as you'd like really. I'm no expert but I'm guessing it should have definitely picked up 10miu of hcg by now so it should be really really dark. I'm going to go to the chemist and get some first response tests for my OTD. Chemists usually have cheap tests that are pretty good. 

Nikki - usually your local chemist should have good offers on first response or any test that says early usually picks up like 25 miu of hcg, they're usually about £5 for 1 test. Wishing you lots and lots of luck      

x x


----------



## Lexan

Sending Babydust and PMA to all who's waiting on their test
and Big      for all the BFN.  

As for me not much hope left for this cycle as I've been bleeding for the past 4days and the stupid hospital still waits me to wait til Monday 14dp5dt.


----------



## Loll

Hi Ladys
Sorry i have't really been doing any personals but i have felt so crap this week and  having trouble concentrating, i am reading all your posts and so pleased for you ladys with BFP's and so sorry for you ladys with a BFN's

I am having bad headache's, started Wenesday still have it today. Just cant seem to shift it and its kept me awake last 2 nights so feeling tired. Not been into work yesterday or today although it does't feel quite as bad as it as done so hopefully by tomor it will have cleared. Other than that and feeling slightly sick now and again (from the headaches i think) i am ok, even boobs have only been slightly tender and not much cramping infact i would say that it had been more niggley aches than cramps but anyway they have stoped now! Not positive about Tuesday's test day at all. .  i have convinced myself it will be a BFN. Dont know why because until test its hard to say as everyone is so different. Its now 11 days since EC and 8dp3dt, 4 more days to go to blood tests, really wish it could be sooner so i can get it over and done with. Dont think i could be lucky enough for it to work 1st time, not at my age anyway. This is our only chance because it cost 3500 for reversal and 3500 for this ivf and we cant afford to pay again and risk loosing another 3500 as the chance of it working is very low at my age   
Sorry for going on but had a bad week. Not felt well and a 3day running headache (think migrain really as i cant stand light and noise) just feeling really down. SOORY

Good look and   to everyone


----------



## clairei25

Alisoula-So sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs


----------



## oxford5557

Hello
What an awful wait.
The day before yesterday I was told that none of our spare embryos made it!I crie d .
Determined not to test until 31st but dreading a neg.
Trying to project a what happens if neg in my mind.
Lots of love to everyone on the same journey.


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Guys

Its  BFN for us again.............we are both devasted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxford5557

So sorry to hear this!  
Dont give up until you are my age and even then dont


----------



## vickym1984

Sunbeam


----------



## clairei25

So sorry Sunbeam


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Help!!!! i think Ive done something really silly.  I was so convinced AF was coming that I went out to the pub lunch time had a pint of cold beer and egg mayo sandwich.  I went shopping and got all the booze going to make my lovely cocktail purple rain, bought my HPT's, thought I would do one before I have a drink tonight only to find a faint line - it must mean I am pregnant as I have only just done it so not even the first wee of the day.  ARRRRR I am so stupid, I still got mild cramp and backache but just so much like AF I thought it was.  What shall I do.....could the pee stick be wrong??!!

Nikki
x


----------



## zele77

hi all,

feel heartbroken - did the test today after work - and it is negative. Its one day after OTD, so it must be true..........
well, i guess - just have to do it all over again then... have not given up yet........

good luck to all still waiting..... the 2ww are horrible but i can swap them any time for the disappontment of a negative result... wish i can go to my next 2ww from tomorrow.....*So ladies, enjoy your two weeks of anticipation and hope.......*

love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

sunbeam & zelle...So so so sorry. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Nikki-Congrats, I don't think the test would be wrong. As for the beer, try not to worry, so many woman have drinks when they don't know they are pregnant xx


----------



## Nikki34

zele77-  so sorry.x

vickym1984-thanks for your reply, Im going to drink loads of water try and flush the beer out of my system.   that line is still there in the morning as tomorrow is my OTD.

Nikki
x


----------



## vickym1984

Will keep everything crossed for you Nikki. I keep swaying from thinking its worked to thinking it hasn't , so you are giving me hope xx


----------



## borah

Nikki - GL for tomorrow, one beer wont make a diffrence but stay clear of the purple rain   .  I felt like that and got a BFP, I still get times where I feel my AF is going to arrive any minute.  

Take care everyone


----------



## likesabath

Hi, was wondering if i could join you. Had et on thursday, hoping for 3rd time lucky!

OTD is june 2nd and so far so good! 

Love and light 
Sarah xx


----------



## vickym1984

GL Sarah.

Any of the BFP lasses have a feeling in their lower tummy like it was being stretched?


----------



## oxford5557

Really think I am tired 
Does anyone analyse everything like this too.


----------



## Good Vibrations

Good questions Vickym1984 and Oxford557 ... I do feel tired ... had a bit of a weirdness and feels like a sharpish but not sore pain on my right hand side ... and a bit of a heaviness??!  Who knows??!!

Nearly there ... the 2ww is something, isn't it.  Really have the strong need for lots of TLC but would appear that it's not forthcoming ... I don't think dp/dh fully appreciate the stresses IVF put on us as the woman, sure as a couple but I think there is also an individual thing ... Sorry, having a bit of a rant but so OVER it!!!   

Anyhoo, have a lovely weekend!  

XXX


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

All you lot are worrying me! I just feel 'normal' thought I had slight AF pains but I knew it was in my head! It was different for me last time as I'd had EC. This is FET so I can't make head not tale of it,I've nothing to compere it to. I got a slight brownish jelly the day after ET but nothing since.  
Anyway....I'm not friends with you lot  u I felt left out & tested...  OBVIOUSLY Negative! I'm only 5dp 3dt... Well it could be that FET hasn't worked but I know in my head it's too early  too! I also used one of those £shop stick thingys with the pee tray!  
What the devil is wrong with me! I sooooo know better!
Anna.xxxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Goodvibrations...goodluck with your OTD. I hope you get you're BFP.xx
is your OTD next Fri? Mine is. When did you have ET? 
Anna.xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Sunbeam & Zele - really really sorry     

Nikki - one beer won't make a difference hun. The first bfp I got on tx I thought it was a negative, as I was so annoyed I had a glass of baileys - went to the loo and there was 2 lines! There's lots of ladies who don't even know they're pg and get ever so very drunk. 

Vicky - pains are quite common in pregnancy, if you imagine all the hormones that are working, how big your uterus is going to grow. 

Anna - hope you're ok, its still very early days, I was very naughty and tested early and it was negative, yday we got a faint positive. 

Hope everyone is as ok as can be, its going to be a lovely weekend. 

I made DH go out and get a test at lunch, he'd barely had time to eat his sandwich. It came back positive - so excited - so very very nervous. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Mini Us

*Ali27, Nina Jane* - Thanks...feeling a bit better but my throat's still really sore

*Dabs, olive2010, Macgyver, Ray Blossom, HopefulHelen, likesabath* - Welcome to the craziness  

*fred73, Alisoula, kittykins, sunbeam, zele77* - Sorry to hear your news      

*vickym1984* - Congrats on the job

*stephyandmatt, MandyM* - Congratulations!!! Really happy for you!


----------



## oxford5557

Really tired at work already cant decide whether to go shopping with friend or go to bed what a twit.
Hey ho 
Im  a scanner so scanning pregnant women all morning ! Irony of ironys


----------



## Loll

Hi ladys
Well headache as finaly gone and am feeling well for the 1st time since last saturday. Feel normal so not sure if thats a good sign. I dont have sore boob, cramps or any other symptoms other ladys seem to have. I am now 12 days since EC and 9dp3dt. From reading other's stories my clinic seems to me giving me a blood test alittle earlyer than anyone else. It will be Tuesday which will be 15 days since EC and 12 days after 3day transfer. My period should be due on the Thursday (28day cycle) altho i tend to have my cycle between 27 and 29 days so anytime from Wenseday i guess!







for a BNP but really still feel negative about that









So sorry for those who have got to the 2ww and then get a BFN








Fantastic for those with a BFP, Big congrats to you all









Hope everyone else is well and things are going to plan


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Skybreeze
could you add me to the list please. I had ICSI and due to test on the 2nd June.

Thanks Moo.x


----------



## bubblicous

hi ladies

i was wondering if i could join you.  I had et today i have 2 gorgeous embies on board both grade 1 one and 8 cell the other a 10cell 

otd 3rd june (can you add me to the list skybreeze thanks honey   )


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies,
Can I join you lovely bunch    and I would like to start by sending big hugs to those ladies that have recently had a BFN. This is my 5th 2ww and so the 5th time on this board. Lovely as it is to get all the support, the downside is that no longer than 1-2 days after getting a BFN your posts are gone and all you read are new people coming on and it makes you feel kind of left out so        and best wishes for the future.

I had my ET Yesterday and my OTD is 3rd June. I had ICSI done on 4 eggs , 3 of which fertilized. All had moved onto the morula stage (10-16 cell) by day 3 and were graded as 1-2 so I'm feeling very positive. Typically the weather has now changed to summer and we can't even sunbathe   

Best wishes to everyone and good luck to those testing tomorrow. Hopefully I will be able to keep up.............

Bel
XXX


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Tested again this morning   I cant believe it I really can't.  Now for another 3ww to check all is ok - this just don't seem real.

Thank you to all of you for your support, I will keep popping on here to see how everyone has tested.

Nikki
x


----------



## clairei25

Congrats Nikki!!!!     
The 3ww is proving worse than the 2ww for me   !!


----------



## bubblicous

nicki and clarei - huge congrats to both of you on your bfp


----------



## bubblicous

hi ladies me again 

ok so im probably being an utter drama queen but this is my 1st tx so please bare with me 

i had transfer today afterwards i lay down for about 10 mins in the clinic before i left then i went to my parents house where i sat with my feet up for about an hour and a half 
then i went to asda for about 30 minutes then i came home and went to bed and ive pretty much been there all day aprt from a trip to the loo and my dinner 

do you think the fact that i didnt have a proper lie down until about 2hours after transfer will make a difference i didnt do anything strenous at all i only went and bought new shoes for dd and pineapple juice
but im really worried any help would be much appreciated


----------



## blonde_one

congrats Nikki  

Poppykit you are so right - good luck for your 2ww and hopefully this is your time


----------



## Loll

bubblicous said:


> hi ladies me again
> 
> ok so im probably being an utter drama queen but this is my 1st tx so please bare with me
> 
> i had transfer today afterwards i lay down for about 10 mins in the clinic before i left then i went to my parents house where i sat with my feet up for about an hour and a half
> then i went to asda for about 30 minutes then i came home and went to bed and ive pretty much been there all day aprt from a trip to the loo and my dinner
> 
> do you think the fact that i didnt have a proper lie down until about 2hours after transfer will make a difference i didnt do anything strenous at all i only went and bought new shoes for dd and pineapple juice
> but im really worried any help would be much appreciated
> 
> Hi well i never had a lie down after my EC. clinic just said to walk lots ---it keeps the blood flowing. They said no heavy lefting refrain from sex and other than that carry on as norm. Hope that helps x


----------



## bubblicous

loll - thanks so much and good luck with your test


----------



## clairei25

Dont worry Bubblicious, Im sure that you not done anything wrong. I was advised not to do any hoovering or carrying very heavy loads, none of which you have done. Some people go back to work the next day. Know how you feel about worrying


----------



## 1579jayne

Hi ladies,

i am two days into the 2ww and possibly going   
Had Ec on tuesday the ET on thursday, all so quickly! I had two embies put back in but sadly none suitable to freeze. Both were good quality a 4 and 6 cell.
For some reason i seem to have lost my PMA despite doing so well through treatment and find myself planning my next tx! is this normal? am not due back to work until wed and even the thought of that fills me with dread! #

Help!

x


----------



## Hayley1980

Hi Ladies,
can anyone help me ive tested 4 days early and had a bfn, with a first response is it ova?

going nuts

hayley


----------



## Poppykit10

No it's not over Hayley    This is why we must never test early as most of the time you still don't know if you are going to get the right result    If you check on the first response % of accuracy ,4 days early is quite low so you have to stay brave and wait until your OTD   

Well done Nikki   

Bel
XXX


----------



## oxford5557

Congratulations to nikki and claire.


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi all,

Late starter here! 11d p2dt here, was doing OK until now and now I am obsessed with it, so joined to meet some ladies to help me feel sane.

*OTD is Wednesday 26th......!!! *

So 3 days to go (4 days if you count this one). I am very very aware that any symptons (or non symptoms) you get cannot predict outcomes but you still worry...feel like I might get A/F but who knows.....trying my bestest to chillax!!

xx Ci xx


----------



## utb

Hey ladies can I join you I had ET yesterday got two little bees on board grade 5 and 4 fingers and toes crossed they stick my test date is 31 May good luck ladies x


----------



## Floella24

Hi Ci,

My test day is also Wednesday and I am getting so nervous. I have had no symptoms of anything at all, so who knows?!! Let's make a pact to try and chillax for the next 3 days!!! I know that is easier said than done!!! This is my second IVF attempt. I got two lovely blastos this time, so I am hoping I have a better chance than last time, but it really is in the hands of the Gods and good old Mother Nature and no worrying that we do is going to change that! Keep positive hun and think about those strong little embies in there      . Let's hope we both get our BFP's on Wednesday!          

Lots of love and baby dust coming your way,      

Congratulations to the BFPs and I am so sorry for the BFNs, I know how you feel. For everyone else, good luck!!!!!

Flo xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi Flo,

Hey we're test date buddies....I agree we should defo make a pact to chillax...it is SO needed, I feel like a mental case at the mo!! Good luck for weds hon    

I took my pessary this morning, and recieved a few reddy spots in the residue....first time in the 2WW that this has happened so am a bit scared now to be honest esp seeing as I've been cramping over the last few days, and because I have a slight headache I have been drinking water like a demon this morning and on my last pee since discovery of the reddy spots they had disappeard......this is all quite stressful....I feel I am gonna be a serial knicker checker until Weds.....god help me!!! 
Praying that you ladies get your BFPs      

xx Ci xx


----------



## olive2010

Hi
my test date is Friday ... And like everyone else I am soooooo restless .... 
Best wishes to alll


----------



## Loll

Wow its so hot, feel like am on holiday just missing the pool and a cold glass of lager    wishful thinking

Anyone with a BNF or BNP had a clear discharge around 13days after EC am a having a small discharge not sure why or what it means   

Ali27 and Lexusan good luck for tomorrow girls wishing you both get a BFP
Anyone else who near test date good luck to you 2 x


----------



## lil stephy

hey girlys well cz i have been havin a freak out bout how i have been feelin and wearther my little muffin is doin ok i decided to test again 2day    and yes itd def still a positive thursday it read 1-2 wks and 2day its readin 2-3 wks so im very excited my scan is in like 12 days and i just hope and    that they find a heart beat and that muffin is doin well    pls can u send           and        my way thank u xxx

i hope all u girlys testin in the next week get ur bfp aswell   

and im so sorry to the bfn


----------



## Vikikiti

Hi Girls,


I'd like to join you all, I'm 14dp2dt on my first ICSI cycle and it's starting to drive me mad!


The hospital have told me to wait until Wednesday to test. I did quite well for the first week but every day feels like an age now and Wednesday still seems forever away.   


I've been reading other posts and my OTD seems to be a few days later than everyone else's, I'll be 17 days after ET by then. It keeps tempting me to test... I'm trying to resist!


Lots of luck to you all!


xx


----------



## Loll

Hi Vikikiti
Umm your test date does seem a little along but i think mine seems a little short from reading other posts. From what i have read everyone seems abit diff what with drugs and protcals and test dates etc. Hold on in there hun not that long to wait now and on a positive note your now 16 days past EC and no AF wow looking good x


----------



## AVH

Hi everyone, Vikikiti I also test on wednesday as do Ci and Floella. My wait was 16 days and every day is getting harder, hang on in there hun  
Nikki- big congrats on your BFP.
AFM- had a little more old blood (tmi- sorry) today and am hoping to hang on until wednesday without getting AF. So far teh gestone has done what it needed to but seems to be wearing off...  
Good luck for everyone testing monday and tuesday


----------



## Ali27

I tested this morning using a FR early one and its a    as i suspected.  Have had a few good cries today and then went and actually had a lovely afternoon with a friend - bbq etc.  This all just makes me feel that life is so cruel and unfair.  The only person I know (apart from on here) who is in a similar position to me was allowed 3 free IVF goes and got pg with twins first time.  Her babies are going to be here any day and I dont know if I will be able to see them.  Everytime I have seen her throughout her pregnancy I have been in practical hysterics - usually in Pizza Express!!  I feel as though IF has wrecked my life.  The embie I had transferred was a grade 1 so why couldn't I keep hold of it?  Does that indicate other issues - immunes etc??

This is all such hard work and it really takes it out of us.  

I know I tested a day early and that tomorrow if the OTD but it was a super sensitive one and although AF is not here I just cant see tomorrow's result being different.  And I just dont have that sort of luck.  

I am sorry for the me post


----------



## Alisoula

Ali27 - I know exactly how you feel,I had the same feelings as you and dont know why I was so upset when I saw the BFN on OTD. Havent stopped crying since, realy cant face going to work or even seeing anyone as cant be bothered with conversaion and just seem to go off in to trances dreaming of how different everything could of been. Im blaming myself for it all not workng and am now worried it will never happen for me. Im 37 soon and so time is ticking away, I have PCOS, endometriosis that seems to be reappearing so quickly after having 2 laporoscpys and my left fallopian tube is blocked. The hospital only seem interested in the endo as this effects IVF but as I live in the East of England and have to wait a minimum of 6 months before being allowed to start another IVF cycle (government guidelines) I feel i should contnue to TTC naturally but have the hurdle of the PCOs and blocked tube.  I really dont know what I can do to achieve my dream. DH is being wonderful but I know he is hurting too.  

Im so sorry for all th negativity but just cant seem to see a way out of it all.

Congratulations to all the BFP's!

xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Have any of the BFP lasses had really bad cramping in the 2ww? Last night I had really bad cramping, a bit like af cramps but more like stomach cramps, still got them a bit this morning but not as strong, 3 days still till OTD so clutching at sraws as can't see this being a good thing


----------



## JemmyB

Hi - can I join you in waiting?  I had a single FET (medicated) on May 17th.  OTD is May 30th.  I've had a failed fresh cycle (single blastocyst) and failed FET where both resulted in chemical pregnancy only (so very disappointing both times), so I won't accept that a BFP is "real" until around June 3rd.  Both tubes removed after the failed attempts so this time it's a bit different, but I'm not optimistic as some AF pains and low mood.  However, the cyclogest and the waiting doesn't help with mood! I'm almost 37.  I have nothing left in the freezer now and will have to start again if, as I suspect this hasn't worked.  I remain hopeful that one day it will happen.......


----------



## Samb1256

welcome jemmy

Vicky - yes having really bad AF cramps is not unusual although if you read some internet websites they will tell you differently. I have said this a few times but last time I had terrible pains from 4 days before OTD and it was a BFP. I am not sure why it was so bad but I think it depends on the person and the pregnancy.  It is not an indication that AF is coming, really it isn't. Don't despair honey.    hang in there another few days


----------



## Orchid88

Hi All!
  
  I'm a newbie and this is my first post! After 3 failed IUI's I'm  undergoing my first IVF cycle with ICSI. My test date is this Wednesday  26th May.
  
  The cycle started well with 9 eggs harvested of which 8 were fertilised.  All were Grade +/- 1 except one which was Grade +2. Had 2 embryo's  transferred and the other 6 frozen. The waiting is just so torturous!  Anyway just started cramping yesterday, and was in a very low mood and  woke up this morning with the sweats - which is my normal sign that I'm  going to have my period (does anyone else get the sweats?) - I guess it  is due to a drop in oestrogen. I also did a HPT (couldn't wait)  yesterday and it was BFN however being philosophical about testing  early! Anyway all in all not that hopeful but still have fingers  crossed!


----------



## joella30

Hi, 


My test date is the 2nd June. Doing 1st cycle of IVF, I have v. low AMH and high FSH following my 3 laproscopies for endo. 4 eggs collected and 4 fertilised with two put back in both grade II.  - feeling very nervous as no symptoms except for ovary pain following EC. Lovely to hear positive posts and BFP's from other ladies   as gives lots of hope. So very excited, muddled and I will say it again nervous. Back at work tomorrow and a bit scared whether I will be able to concentrate.


----------



## laurenelhall

Hi Girls,

I had my ET on thurday 20th may and have the long wait till 6th June for my OTD. I have been experiencing twinge like pains in my low abdomon( excuse spelling please). As i am due on at the end of the week feel it could be a signal of what is to come but my hubby is so positive bless him.

Ali27- I am so sorry on your BFN but fingers crossed that you may have a different result tomorrow as AF is not here so maybe a chance    

Alisoula-    you get a natural BFP on your 6 mth wait.

Good luck to all you other women on the 2ww sofa. Hope you get plenty of BFP'S and   to anyone i have missed that has had a BFN, your time will come i am sure    for you all.

Love Lauren xxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Mind if I join?  I had ET on Sat 22nd May so I'm 2dp5dt (think thats how you day it) very nervous as this is my 3 attempt (2nd Fresh) and last NHS go (we have two free in wales) so really hoping it works as we are unsure if any have been frozen as on sat it didn't look hopeful but they were going to wait until Sunday and hope that two would catch up and make blasto's.    strange thing this time is I feel physically really well since ET, was quite poorly after EC for 5 days. 

Ali27 - I'm so sorry,   but don't lose all hope, my friend went through IVF last year and tested negative the day before OTD and was so upset, but when she tested the next day it was positive. They now have a beautiful daughter.  

Alisoula-   I so relate to what you're feeling , but you mustn't blame yourself, nature can be so cruel at times, you need to give yourself time to heal, does you clinic offer access to a counsellor?  it may help to talk to someone .

Congratulations to any BFP's and big   to anyone who had a BFN today.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow.

Moo. x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Sorry for all the BFN's  

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!   

Well I've had a faint line on a FR test this morn 4 days b4 OTD. Very shocked & just hoping that it's all real !! Does that mean I defo am? It was the exact same line I got on the same test 4 days b4 OTD with DD.  (I've kept the test from DD & compared it this morn, it's identical!) I just can't believe it's real!

Good luck to everybody else testing today! Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Sam. I read that pregnancy can cause IBS to flare up, and I sometimes suffer with that, and thats the kind of pains it felt like so...........

Well, you need to get the    out for me as I was impatient today and went to boots at bought a FRER, I got a strong BFP straight away xx


----------



## traace

Vicky that's AWESOME news!!  Have also replied to your post over on the Spring Chicks thread.  

Congrats!! xx

Anna - sounds pretty good to me!  Congrats  Fingers crossed that your line keeps getting stronger and stronger.

Good luck to both of you for the blood test - not long to wait now!


----------



## Samb1256

Vicky - congrats again! (replied to you already on the other thread)

Anna - that sounds pretty damm positive to me!!! Again naughty you for testing early!    but huge Congratulations!!!

You are both so brave to test early. Fortunately it is a public holiday here so all pharmacies are closed and I don't have any spare tests.  I am    I will have the same result and I am being super positive about it. I guess I have nothing to lose... 

Welcome to all the newbies.


----------



## vickym1984

Anna, sorry didn't see yours hun, I got BFP today as well, congrats!


----------



## utb

Hey ladies dont know if I have posted this or not was just wondering what grade embies people have had put back hope your all enjoying the sunshine.

Congrats to the BFPers

x x x x


----------



## oxford5557

low mood  one week  to go ,
havent gone to work today which makes me feel worse,Keep trying to get back to sleep .
Lost.  lost in what my role in life will be . lost my sense of humour.  lost my direction.
dont know how much my mood is controlled by progesterone cyclo gest?
salli x


----------



## utb

Hi Sali I was feeling that way last week DF put me on a real downer anyways I logged on to FF to vent I know we dont know each other but I know we all know what each other is going through good days and bad we are strong people who no matter what life is throwing at us are getting up dusting ourselves down and carrying on with our dream of being a Mum how many people can say they have this kind of strength to go through what we are all going through not many.

Hang in their   

x x x x


----------



## oxford5557

thankyou for you kindnessxx


----------



## Ali27

Anna and Vicky - congrats for the early BFP'S.

Thanks to everyone for their kind words.  

utb - I had a grade 1 embie transferred.  It was the only one I had.  But it did not work    My friend had a grade 2 and 3 put back and her twins are due any day.  The grading only seems to matter when it comes to freezing embies.  They tend to only freeze grade 1's.  Dont get hung up on the grades.


----------



## Lexan

results posted in my 2ww thread.  Thank you ladies for all your support!


----------



## vickym1984

Lexusan


----------



## MummyT

OMG anna!! chuffed to bits for u babe, prayin that line sticks and gets darker babes xxx


----------



## Loll

Ali and Lexusan I am so sorry about your news,and i feel your pain. Life can be so cruel and unfair.   

My test tomorr but i already know it will be a BFN as i have started to loose a very small amount of brown discharge since this morning and am waiting for my AF to start soon (altho i wish it would start now as its like slow torcher, and am knicker checking every half hour    but only a very tiny amount of brown discharged and not everytime i wipe. (Sorry for the details)
Was naughty and bought a first respose today it was negative confiming my thoughts. Dare not tell DH i have done one as he believes we should wait for hospital results with a blood test. I am day 26 of my cycle and if they was a chance i was pregnant am sure it would of shown on the hpt. Dont want to go to clinic tomorr because i dont want my DH to here its negative he will be in bits and i feel helpless in shielding him from the pain the result will bring. Cant stop crying to day, life is crap and i feel i have let my DH down. Not that he would say it or even think it but i do   Not sure how i will cope tomorrow when clinic tell's me no

Vicky and Anna-- congratulations hope all goes well for you both


----------



## vickym1984

Loll


----------



## Ali27

Loll - big   for you.  I relate to everything you have said.  It is just so so unfair and heartbreaking.  Maybe explain to DH that you had to test today to prepare yourself for tomorrow and that way he is a little prepared too.  I am doing this on my own which is tough but I am not sure what is worse sometimes.  Whilst it is very lonely on your own at least its only you to disappoint.  I am trying to say I understand what you are saying - sorry if its expressed a little awkwardly.   

It is total torture too.  I wish my af would just turn up now.  For the first time in the 2ww I have started feeling sick - today and yesterday.  Its anxiety, I'm sure but


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Lol!! Big hugs to u darlin. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Loll

Oh Ali wish i could see you and give you a big   . I cant stand the pain and it will be worse tomor. My DH works away during week and only comes home weekends. He has booked tue and wed off work and is at this moment travelling up. I told him yesterday t expect a BFN and i caught him a few times having a little cry. I have already told him about the discharge today and its prob all over. I am trying to ease the blow for him but i just cant bring myself to tell him i tested today.  i know he will say hpt are not 100% accuret and he will want to hold out for tomorrow in hope they still a chance.    Sound a bit silly but i dont want to see him so upset. Am a strong person and like to keep things to myself thats how i cope (cry alone) but it will break my heart more seing him upset than seing a BFN. I feel so down its unbeliveable


----------



## daisy-may

way to go anna !!!!!!!!!!!!! Love to you and nu xx
x


daisy and dexter xxx


PS sorry for gatecrashing !!!!!!


----------



## Ali27

Loll......


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

loll....My friend on here (ellsbells) did a first response pg test the day b4 her otd, she got a negative result on it..went in for her offical test the next day & got a bfp. Her hormones but have been low but it still worked...she now is 36 weeks pregnant with her little girl.

Whatever happens with these HPT's...it's not over until OTD. Keep hoping & praying Hun


----------



## oxford5557

annasuperstar
How lovely of you to say that .gives me hope .xx salli x


----------



## Loll

Anna Thanks hun. Really? i have heard of people getting BFN's day before OTD then getting BFP but never read any posts myself. Bit of hope there Thank you x But my brown discharge as now turned pink so doubt i'd be that lucky. Still as i say a bit of hope x x


----------



## oxford5557

loll
dont give up .
I am 48
You have loads of time.
Let hope for tomorrow .
Will keep everything crossed.xxxxx


----------



## AVH

Hi ladies, I hope the sunshine has made things a bit more bearable?
Loll- test tomorrow, you never know until OTD   it may yet be positive. Have also read many ladies having negative day before and positive on the day.  
Ali and Lexusan-     Ladies no words can express the pain can they, I'm so sorry.
Salli- Keep the PMA lady it's the progesterone! It makes us cross and angry and low. Just remember its this and you'll feel better
utb- I can't remember what grades they were I think a 2 and a 1 but they said it so quickly and I was so nervous I can't remember properly   
Joella- Hi! I hope you've managed to concentrate at work today- it's really hard isn't it. I had some work to do for today and how I managed to get it done God only knows. (can't promise the quality of the piece mind  )
JemmyB- Hi Your post is already so negative, need to keep the faith (sorry had Bon jovi in my head  ) could just be the many many meds that your taking making you feel like that.
N15- Hi welcome to the madness- we test on the same day. Hope you're coping ok wishing you lots of    for wednesday

Annasuperstar and Vicky   congratulations ladies now put your feet up and enjoy the sunshine!

AFM I'm sat in the garden with a cold (non-alcoholic) drink.

Lots of PMA to all ladies remember IT WILL WORK


----------



## oxford5557

avh
Really appreciate the chat about progesterone .
I hate not being able to rationalise why I feel a particular way.
Also rowing with DP.
Salli xxx


----------



## Loll

Thanks to all for the kind words it means alot x Yes test tomorrow as they say it is'nt over till the fat lady sings. My now pink discharge is still very light. My DH as come home so lots of    and a good cry   . Again thanks to everyone for the kind words


----------



## TEH71

Hello Ladies, not sure I am doing this right as very new to all this. I stumbled across this website late last week and only just summoned the courage to write. I am amazed at all the stories, hope and support that you all provide to one another. The torment, heartache and anxiety is almost too unbearable and it is great to have this outlet as those who have not been through this have little understanding just how difficult it is. I am in Canada with work and probably had a totally different experience. It has felt an incredibly lonely journey even with my husband. My clinic are not the best at giving information and most of this I stumbled through blind. We then went to a different clinic for the EC and ET so no continuity. I am 38, my husband 43. My husband underwent a vasectomy reversal and following 1 IUI attempt found out that his sperm count amongst other things is low. We went sent straight onto IVF. EC was on 9 May. 10 collected, 9 fertilised with ICSI, 5 survived. ET on 12 May with 3 day 3 embryos - 8 cell grades B, C and D (D lowest). The rest didn't make it. I was not told to rest and we drove home straight away (a 2 day drive). Since then I have been on a roller coaster of emotions. Went back to work almost straight away and have been manic. On top of this my Dad is ill in England and I am preparing for the move back to UK in Jul 10 - lots of stress. I have experienced AF symptoms all along but no bleeding. Initially had sore boobs which went away and now come back. I have beta test on 26 May 10. Have not done test early, although been desperate to, as too scared of the results.  Am on 200mg of prometrium 3 x a day - does anyone know if this delays AF - normally every 28 days which is today, although on down reg was a day late. Sorry, lots of information, maybe too much but just felt I had to share my story before I burst.
Good luck to everyone, my thoughts and prayers are with each and everyone of you brave ladies.


----------



## clairei25

Sending big hugs to Ali and Loll    Make sure you test tom on OTD, you never know


----------



## borah

VIcky and Anna - Congrats 
Loll


----------



## Mina-Moo

Evening all

Loll - just wanted to reiterate whats been said and give another example of where my friend had BFN day before her OTD and went on to have BFP the following day, now has a baby daughter. Chin up, all my   with you.

TEH71 - welcome I'm not an expert at this but it is my third attempt and as far as I'm aware progesterone support can hold off AF although I have read post where ladies have had AF before OTD.  I would have thought that no AF to-date is a good sign.   and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

 to all that had BFN.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow.

Moo. x


----------



## hvj

Hi everyone, I'm due to test on Saturday 29th May after icsi with tesa frozen sperm. this is our second attempt, last one ended in a bio chemical pregnancy. I'm so nervous that its happening again, my boobs last week were so sore and now nothing, had some very very slight spotting (brown) today which is what happened last time but then 2 days later i miscarried. everything is so similar its scary!!

well there thats my bit ! i really wish everyone the best of luck x x x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

Loll...personal message her & ask if she had any discharge/pinky stuff . I don't remember off hand if she did but she wouldn't mind answering your questions, she's lovely. Her name is Ellie and her name on here is Ellsbells spelt like that. 

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow babe     goodluck babe.xxx


----------



## Alisoula

Just wanted to send     to Ali27 and Lexusan and all the other ladies who got a BFN. I know exactly what you are all going through, life is so cruel at times.

xxxxx


----------



## Loll

Hi Girls me agin sorry to be a pain but just need to post my update.. My brown light discharge changed to a slight pink but it appears to have stopped now







. Not sure what to think only that the pesserie i take on a night time is stopping my AF coming?







Its very strange and am starting to wonder if am clutchin at straws. I have read some posts of women having negative hpt's to go on to have a BFP with a blood test. Doubt i could be so lucky. I would't of tested today if i had not had the discharge but with both together it's very unlikely i will get a BFP tomorrow. Saying that why as my AF not come?? Perhaps it will be another storie in the morning







. x


----------



## Mini Us

Hi ladies,

I just wanna give everyone feeling low and upset a big   - myself included. So sorry to those who have got BFNs...it's so hard. Completely agree that Cyclogest (Progesterone) definitely messes with emotions. I'm not sure who I am anymore. I think I've got about 5days to go. OTD is on Saturday. So far there hasn't been any temptation to test early even though I have 2 tests left over from last cycle. It could be cos I'm too scared to face up to another BFN...but who knows how I'll feel in the next few days. Hell, I don't even know how I'll feel by the time I finish this post with this emotional rollercoaster I'm on.

Again....    to everyone who needs it.     to those waiting to test. 


And last but not least -        to those that got BFPs...although I haven't done any personals, I'm really happy to hear your news. It definitely gives me hope.


----------



## XENAB

Hi ladies
Do you mind if i join you,im day 2 after frozen transfer,had 1 blast emby put back,mt other 2 didnt make it,they did survive the thaw but just didnt grow as they should     
Im very emotional today,in tears most of it,this is my 3rd cycle,never had weepyness at this stage,dont know whats going on with me    
Also,have major trapped wind since transfer(SORRY TMI),anyone else had this??
Hope we can all go mad together over the next week or two,my otd is sat 5th june
Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## TEH71

Mina Moo - thank you so much for responding and your positive thoughts. It is a real mind field and every woman responds differently - it could be a good sign but I do not want to put too much hope on it to avoid disappointment. Not long now before I test.

My prayers are with everybody


----------



## Orchid88

Hi All

Good luck to all who test today fingers crossed for you.

AVH - Thank you for the welcome! I'm happy that I found this community of special ladies! I'm actually living abroad in Hong Kong, out here with DHs work. So it is great to be able to communicate with people from home, and feel part of a community - gets lonely out here at times, especially when in 'ivf hibernation'. Wish you lots of luck for tomorrow too! I'm actually feeling quite low as I don't think a pregnancy has taken. Although feel elevated to hear that some people have taken a HTP even a day before their OTD and had a BFN only to find they have a BFP the following day!

Hi XENAB - I had some trapped wind but much more so when I had IUI for some reason... you can try Wind-eze (simeticone) it's safe during pregnancy and may help break it up a bit! (A nice topic of conversation to introduce myself to you on!)

TEH71 - Welcome to fellow overseas new person! I find the communication I receive here in HK quite poor too, part of it is the language barrier - I seem to learn more from surfing the internet than from my clinic. I had transfer on the same day as you and also testing tomorrow. Good luck!

 to all!


----------



## TEH71

It is great to hear from you N15 and to know that you are also testing on the same date. Not sure what to do as I have a busy work schedule that day and can not face receiving a telephone call to say I tested negative. May do HPT first thing in the morning but if negative it will still mean a day in work trying to cope with the disappointment. I have spent hours on the internet looking for information and reassurance so i was so glad when I finally plucked up the courage to join this site. The language barrier must be hard, at least in Canada they do speak English! 

Fingers crossed for you on 26th and for everyone else testing soon.


----------



## JemmyB

Xenab - I'm suffering wind as well - it's a listed side effect of cycolgest if you are using them.  It's not ideal!!  I try not to eat things that might exacerbate it.  I have also had a single FET - OTD is May 30th.

Salli - hang in there.  I had a particularly terrible day during the 2WW of last FET which I can only describe as the worst day of my life in terms of my mental health, now I look back on it.  DP and I were away and I demanded we came home early before sinking so low I was unable to speak to him at all.  I cried and felt so desperate I didn't know what to do with myself.  I felt completely out of control and I hated it.  I have been terrified that the same thing will happen to me again this time, so I make sure I exercise in some form each day and get plenty of sleep in a dark room, and am reading a good book.  The sunshine helps too.  You won't feel like you do forever x

I've read that a few ladies had AF pains during the 2WW, but had a BFP.  AF pains can vary and I wondered if the pains experienced were the kind of localised shooting pains in the uterus (which turned out to be implanting), or the dull, hot, overall ache that seems to go down to the knees?  I experienced the latter throughout the day yesterday and am so convinced my AF is about to arrive that I want to stop the horrible pessaries and wait for it to come.  I know that I shouldn't and I won't, but the pains do make me think it's game over....


----------



## Orchid88

JemmyB

I'm in a similar position... have had cramps on and off since Sunday (OTD) tomorrow - haven't started AF but guessing all the progesterone I'm on is holding it back. But still trying to think positive. Read this post which may be helpful if you haven't seen it yet - especially the links from Minxy: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236496.0

Good luck!


----------



## XENAB

Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes,its great to hear that others have the wind problem too,i didnt suffer it before & was afraid that it was over before it even began,im on prognova tabs 8mg & crinone gel(YUCK) twice daily,isnt it just amazing how you totally over analyise every little twinge you get on the 2 ww,on a normal month you wouldnt pay any attention to your body cos you know the chances of being prg naturally is next to none     
Thanks for your help ladies,talk soon


----------



## bearinmind

Hi Everyone 


Can I join please?  I am on my 1st natural FET cycle after my failed ICSI in October last year.  OTD is the 7th June.  


A big good luck and hugs to all my fellow 2WWers.              to you all


----------



## Loll

Me again... well its all over got a BFN from blood test. Me and DH Heartbroken
Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## lil stephy

loll im so sorry hun


----------



## JemmyB

N15 - thank you for attaching that link - the site seems vast to me!  It's given me hope to hear that over 80% of ladies have AF pains during two week wait and get BFP's.  I didn't realise it was so common.  I'm trying to remain realistic though about my chances of getting a BFP with one thawed embryo tx.  I think my clinic stats are just under 30% for FET success for all ages, and I'm over 35.  Best of luck for your test tomorrow.  Hope you are lucky x

Loll - very sorry your blood test has confirmed your fears


----------



## oxford5557

Loll 
I am so sorry ,It such a cruel journey .I want to say to both you and your husband not to give up .It is possible for you to be  a mummy.
Lick your wounds and start again,


----------



## vickym1984

Loll


----------



## Macgyver

Loll,          So Sorry Sweetie


----------



## TEH71

I have also has AF type feelings for a number of days which seem to come and go. Sometimes they are really strong and I think it is all over and why did I put myself through this. Sometimes they are shooting pains in one side and then nothing. It is so confusing. I am dreading the test tomorrow and so not looking forward to the clinic calling in the middle of the day saying the test is negative. I thought about testing in the morning with a HPT to give me some piece of mind but again I would still need to go to work and cope with the disappointment and hurt while putting on a brave face. Do you have to do a HPT in the morning? I could do a test tonight and at least that way if it is not positive I will have the evening to grieve. 

Loll - sorry to hear you sad news - mother nature it just too cruel sometimes.


----------



## vickym1984

TEH-There is the possibility that in the evening the line may be too light to see if your urine is so diluted. Is there no way of booking the day off now?

Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## clairei25

Loll-So sorry


----------



## TEH71

Thanks Vicky. Unfortunately I have left it too late to book the day off. I should of thought about this earlier but I did not want to tempt fate. 

I can not stop thinking that it hasn't worked - my tummy is doing soumersalts and I am constantly convincing myself AF is here. 

Is anyone else on Prometrium pessaries - is this another name for all the other progesterone meds that I have been hearing about? Think this maybe holding off my AF.


----------



## Mini Us

*Loll *- So sorry about your news


----------



## Floella24

Hello Ladies,

Congrats to the BFPs. I am hoping that I will be joining you tomorrow!!! I am so sorry for the BFNs      . I have been through that once and don't know how I'll cope again as this is our last chance due to funds. If I could afford it I would keep trying forever!!! 

I had a bit of brown spotting yesterday and I've been getting horrible pains for the last few days. Not so much period pains as sharp stabbing and dragging pains when I walk. I have severe Endo, which could be causing them. I just don't know. Yesterday I thought it was all over, but I have got my PMA back today. 

Good luck to the other ladies who are testing tomorrow. Let's hope May 26th is a lucky day for all of us.

Lots of love and        and       and        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samb1256

loll - I am so sorry     

I tested early this afternoon (drank a lot of water beforehand) and got a BFN - My OTD is Friday. I feel very foolish as I feel quite miserable now. I am praying that the water and the fact it was in the afternoon and 4 days early that i might have jumped the gun a little.


----------



## vickym1984

Sam-Replied on the other thread, but if you drank loads of water beforehand that may have hif a BFP even if you had 1. I did do mine not with FMU but had hardly drank anything all morning


----------



## Ali27

Loll -


----------



## Loll

Thank you for all your kind words and   
Good look to you all    for BNP's x


----------



## oxford5557

Loll
Still thinking of you and your dh .
Lots of love to all the other BFN'S.
Has anyone tried acupuncture.I went tonight and I have been before.
It was very heartening because she said that my pulses resembled pregnant pulses .
Also have had a long talk with marques and they were encouraging.


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩

loll       Im so sorry.xxxxxxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Well today's the day.....I peed on the stick the ACU gave me and....nothing.....no lines....nothing....the test is broke!!!!! Grrrrrrr......I caved on Monday after I started bleeding and it was a BFN but should I take it as that? Or buy another test? If I do buy another test? Do I still test today or wait until tomorrow morning for FMU!?!? What a balls up....am completely prepared for a BFN as been bleeding now since Monday.....definate A/F methinks....

Need your advice please ladies being a first timer...

Good luck to all of todays testers xxxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey Ci

What a nightmare for you hun...Only thing i can suggest is go get a FR from the shop today, and i would wait for the morning urine. Seeing as the clinic test was faulty though can you not call them and see if they can do a blood test for you?

So sorry you are having such a nightmare... Everything crossed for your BFP...

Lyndsey
XXX


----------



## JemmyB

Hi Ci - I agree with Lyndsey.  You could contact your GP or IVF clinic when they open and see if either can do a test for you today/tomorrow if you can hang on, to get a definitive answer.  Otherwise, you could do another HPT tomorrow.  Those HPT's have done that to me in the past - completely horrible if you've only got one and it's 6 a.m.  xx


----------



## Good Vibrations

Dearest Ci ... bl**dy hell!    It never rains but pours ... I'm with the other ladies, try to see your GP or IVF clinic and have the test then.  Even though I intend to do a HPT, reluctantly may I add, I will be satisfied with the actual blood test results!

Even though it is easier said than done, hang in there!  You will have your turn, somehow, some way be it now or be it that you have to wait a bit longer.  I'm    that it all works out for you!

Much love and Good Vibrations to you!

To all the ladies, I've been watching all your posts ... so pleased for all the BFPs and every time I see a BFN I feel that awful feeling in the pit of my tum when I had mine.  Keep the faith ... somewhere, there is a baby that we will all have to care for and love ...

xxxx


----------



## Orchid88

Unfortunately a  at the docs today for me on a urine test. As to why I'm potentially not pregnant - well everything seemed fine - embryo quality and lining (I still haven't got my AF, although have been cramping since Sunday), so the doc said it's just one of those things where its 'just not this time'; or the slight fallopian tube infection (which by the way was due to my last IUI!!!) may have made the womb environment toxic. So, he will be concentrating on making sure that is 100% corrected before proceeding to a frozen cycle. This ultimately means I may have to have the tube cut, before trying again - not sure how I feel about that. May get a 2nd opinion. Anyone else faced this?

Also he mentioned something which was interesting and thought I'd share, although overall stats are better for fresh ET, SOME women respond better to a frozen ET - may be due to less external hormonal stimulation - the woman's body is more 'balanced'. Has anyone else been told this?

Anyway... it's the 'Vernissage' for the annual art fair in HK... I'm going to go tonight and have some vino,  look at beautiful art and chill!!

Ci - What a bummer! To put your mind at rest, and have resolution one way or another, I'd definitely go and get yourself an HPT or see the docs for a test.
Loll - I'm so sorry to hear your news too ... 'onwards' we go.      

Samb1256 - I really wouldn't worry at this stage - the amount of water, an afternoon collection and 4 days before hand all work against getting a positive result (as you well know!). Fingers crossed for you on Friday.  


To all


----------



## vickym1984

N15   

Ci-Thats horrid-can you clinic get you a blood test today? Ir not, do a HPT tomorrow morn , GL xx


----------



## AVH

TEH71- I have my fingers crossed for you today hun  
N15 and Loll      lots of hugs N15 I like the idea of going to art gallery sounds like a good way to relax. Loll big hugs to your DH too.
Floella- Hope the PMA has worked for you hun  
bearinmind- Hi welcome to bedlam! Good luck on the 7th  
Macgyver- Hi- good luck hun- I love the picture I always wanted to do the cool things he did in that show..... (am I sad? Don't answer that)
Samb   - but you know that
Ci I agree do another test
AFM off to London to have a blood test to see what the deal is....  
 cos we probably all need it


----------



## utb

Good luck to all testing today I am climbing the walls at the moment keep getting stitch and feel like a big balloon and my boobs are huge but then they always are before AF is due so I am not reading much into it.

I am sooooooooooooo tempted to test I know its far too early and Monday is not that far away but I am going doolally waiting    

Have a good day ladies 

x x x x


----------



## Samb1256

n15 - so sorry hon    Enjoy your day it sounds like a lovely way to take your mind off things.

GL AVH!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxford5557

good luck every one who testing.
   to all BFN'S


----------



## JemmyB

N15 - Sorry to hear   

I had both tubes removed in December.  The Dr did it when he did a laparoscopy - I had obviously given my consent beforehand, but he has to make a decision as to whether to remove or not once "in there", so to speak.  I trust he did the right thing as I have been TTC for 10+ years and had a failed fresh IVF and failed FET before the operation.  As far as I am aware, the removal of tubes which may be having a toxic effect on embryos, enhances a chances of IVF success to the same levels as anyone without this issue.  Due to the length of time TTC I accepted a long time ago that IVF was going to be necessary, although I naively thought it would work though and wasn't quite prepared for this torment!  It had no effect on me to know that the tubes were gone and that a natural conception is now completely out of the question, because I had already gathered as much.  You just need to assess whether this is the right thing for you to do under the circumstances.  Have a look at the Tubal Factors thread as well.  x


----------



## Floella24

Hello Girls,

So I was up at 5.30am and in the bathroom with hubby whilst we did my pee stick!!! I was shaking so much I'm surprised I got any on the stick    , but it went pink so must have been OK. Anyway first of all nothing and then after about a minute a faint line appeared. We could both see it clearly enough, but it was very faint. What does that mean Am I preggers or what?  !!!!       I have phoned my clinic and left a message with the receptionist but, as yet, no reply!! I am soooo confused! I so want to believe it, but I'm not sure. Come on    !!!!

Any help would be appreciated. 

Ci, I would definitely test again and maybe book a blood test if you're still not sure. Lots of love and best wishes coming your way!!

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Floella-A line is a line hun as they say. Have you got a pic of it you can upload to photobox/photo bucket-if so PM me the link, it may not even me as faint as you think xx


----------



## utb

Floella when is your OTD ?

I am in two minds about testing early or not think I am just scared to do it I am trying to keep up the PMA but there is just something inside me telling me its not our time.

If you got a line you got a line surely that means BFP so CONGRATS   

How is everyone doing today ?

x x x x


----------



## Floella24

Hi Vicky,

No, my horrid hubby threw it in the bin as he said it was definitely a positive line and I was obsessing over it!!! I even went through the bin to find it, but couldn't!!! He has made me promise not to test again until Friday or Saturday morning and just forget about it until then. FORGET ABOUT IT!!!!!! What planet is he from? He is far more chilled than me as he already has 2 teenagers from a previous marriage. I am a nervous wreck, I just want to know. I suppose I could book a blood test and then I'd know for sure but I'm scared!!!!

Congrats to you, by the way. I am really hoping I can join you soon!!!

Come on BFP!!!! Please stick little embies. 

UTB, today was my OTD. I have been very good and not tested until today. xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Floella-gonna PM you hun


----------



## MissBabs

Hello ladies may I join you? I had IVF ET today so guess that means I'm now on the 2WW!!

Will try to catch up with where everyone's up to with tx but I'll warn u now it's not my strong point LOL!

Love & pos vibes to all

Miss Babs x


----------



## Emma02

Hi there, may I join this thread.

I had my ET on Friday 21st May and just counting down the days until I can do a HPT, which I am due to do on 7th June!!  Does anyone recommend testing a little early, or is that not sensible. 

I am trying my hardest not to think about it 24/7, although I am not very good at it!!

Sending lots of good vibes to you all...

xxx


----------



## hoysal

HI Emma,

From what I have been reading, some of the ladies HAVE actually tested before the date but many are still not convinced until they test again on D-Day so I guess I would wait.. I test this Sunday-30th and God I am sooooo tempted to test early - dont know how I have resisted it till now - Im sure all agree that the last couple of days are the hardest.. 

..been having a few symptoms that the ladies here explain as encouraging.. so fingers crossed that this will be our cycle! For all the BFPs   congratulations!! and the BFNs   .. sending lots of   your way.. I need loads of it too.. just  praying hard all the time! x


----------



## MrsFluff

Hi there

Just wanted to join in the chatting, I have been getting loads of support just by reading your emails.  My test date is 1 June and FET was 15 May, seems like such a long time to be in this nightmare and you would think that I would by now be used to.  I am lucky enough to have 2 miracles already.  A 6 year old boy from a fresh embryo transfer (5th attempt) and a 18 month old from FET (6th attempt).  This attempt is embryos left over from the last time but I would love it to work (I know I am greedy).  I can't believe that I managed to have 2 boys never mind the possibility of more.  But I am going mad with sore boobs, crampy tummy, nasty taste in mouth, analysing everything and checking at the toilet (period due any day).  Any words of wisdom and encouragement would be appreciated, hope the days go quickly.  xxx  PS I have never tested early because not knowing was better than the 4 negatives I got. xx


----------



## blonde_one

MissBabs said:


> Hello ladies may I join you? I had IVF ET today so guess that means I'm now on the 2WW!!
> 
> Will try to catch up with where everyone's up to with tx but I'll warn u now it's not my strong point LOL!
> 
> Love & pos vibes to all
> 
> Miss Babs x


Miss Babs

Congrats on being PUPO!  good luck and let me know how it goes


----------



## oxford5557

I agree with Mrs Fluff.Sometimes its better to enjoy not knowing .Also It can be POS and just the beginning of the story.
So resist.
Salli


----------



## PositiveCi

Cobgrats flo on your BFP!!!! That is truely brill, really hope the line gets stronger, try and enjoy the positive feeling like your hubby says  

Babs - welcome to the treacherous 2WW  

Well I called the ACU like you ladies suggested and they said to retake the test tomorrow morning, nurse said it was
Highly unlikely that I was pg but to check just in case! Depressing but life!

Thanks for all your lovely responses! 

Xxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi Everyone,

I had my ET on 21st May so am now also on the dreaded 2ww! This is my 2nd cycle of ivf and I had 1 2cell embie put back. I'm trying to be positive but its very hard! Am still sore from the EC as had mild OHSS so think all my symptoms are down to that and the meds I'm having to take. Does anyone know when a 2 cell embie would start implanting anyway? I have to test on 6th June but that seems quite early to me - how long after ET are others testing?

Made my hubbie hide the P tests anyway so I wouldn't test early but i might have to start hunting next week 

Good luck to everyone and try and stay positive (easier said than done I know!)

Holly


----------



## Samb1256

congrats floella !

welcome any new gals.

Things are not looking good for me I am afraid. Had brown discharge earlier today, now ever so slightly pink - very faint but its there. Test is Friday and I am desperately trying to be positive but my heart aches so much its unbearable. Seriously considering a very very large glass of wine!!!


----------



## GeorgieW

Hi all 
Have been sat here reading your posts and it has made me feel so much better! I am climbing the walls too! 
OTD is Saturday but the clinic said we can test on Friday but I'm thinking of doing a test in the morning - what do you think? surely the HCG will be out of the system by now?
Congrats to the BFP and   to the BFNs.
xx


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Ladies .... isn't this 2ww awful?  I'm at the point where I am too afraid to even do the test on Friday    maybe I can keep it all going until 9 months later ... when a baby pops out or nothing happens    

Hey ho'... almost there!  The longest two weeks of my life since my last 2ww!!

Much love and Good Vibrations to you all.

xxx


----------



## MrsFluff

Hi Samb1256

I just wanted to say that when I got pregnant with my second boy, 3 days before test date I got bright period, filled a tampon (which I have since been told I should not have used) and a towel, then it stopped and I spotted on and off until I was 12 wks pregnant.  I had gone round telling the people who knew that it was all over so was very shocked when I got the positive result.    Fingers cross that everything will be fine. x


----------



## Good Vibrations

Thanks Mrs Fluff ... a beacon of hope ladies... you hang in there!!!

xxx


----------



## Loll

Hi and congrats on pupo to all new comers.
Samb1256, UTB,Hoysal and good vibrations- Please all wait till your test dates, its for the best and very hopefully will be worth the wait.     
Floella24 big congrats hun   
N15 I know your pain, so soory for you   
To any BFN's i have missed   
To any BFP's i have missed    

Good luck and best wishes to everyone


----------



## Samb1256

Mrs Fluff - many thanks for your kind reassuring words. I am praying that I will be one of the lucky ones that miracles do happen. I hope 3rd time lucky for you too.  

Kisses to everyone. god this is the toughest 2ww ever!


----------



## ncbiggs2005

Hi everyone and missbabs, I too have had et today and i am now on the 2ww! I understand now what people were on about, I dont even want to go to the toilet or stand up! So hope he/she likes their new home and wants to stay. Good luck to anyone else on their 2ww


----------



## Poppykit10

Welcome Emma, MissBabs, Mrs Fluff (great name),Georgie, Holly and Ncbiggs   
Emma and Holly I also had my ET on 21st but my test day is 3rd June. I had a day 3 transfer so not sure why you both have to wait until 6th. Last time I tested a day early and had a positive result (didn't last long) so I may do the same again this time      naughty me.

Goodvibs I know what you mean...being PUPO is better than not, so it is scary to test   

Well done Flo  a line is a line. 
Good luck Ci     
Sorry I can't say a special word to everyone but hope you are all bearing up  

Bel
XXX


----------



## XENAB

Hi all,
my word this thread is soooooo busy,i cant keep up!   
To all the BFNS,im so sorry for you all,i know that awful feeling so well    
To all with the miraculous BFPS         

AFM im on day 4 now of the dreaded 2 ww,have a real tightening feeling in my stomach & back pain      its not   
Have no other symptoms though,maybe thats good,when should a blast embie emplant? havnt had frozen transfer before


----------



## oxford5557

good vibrations 
I definately think it would be nice to be presumed pregnant for longer!!!!!


----------



## Good Vibrations

Thanks Oxford, finally someone who sees my point   

Hope that you are doing well

xxx


----------



## XENAB

GOODVIBRATIONS totaly see you point,let it last 9 mnths,that should do the trick


----------



## Good Vibrations

Right, I'll be on the phone informing the clinics tomorrow!! xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Ladies,

Well it was confirmed this morning my a HPT that actually worked, I am offcially NOT pg...yup you guessed it a BFN for me! Been grieving since Monday so I am oddly at peace with it now....closure I guess it's called! 

Good luck to all you testers today, am hoping and praying for your BFP!!

Love to you all xxx

ps...which board do I post on now!?!? Gonna miss this board.....


----------



## Good Vibrations

Morning Ci ...   

I see that your next go is not too far away ... you hang in there ... it is difficult seeing a BFN   as I've said in an earlier post I always have a lump in my throat as it takes me back to my first go!!

Much love and Good Vibrations to everyone!  Have a wonderful day!

GV xx


----------



## hoysal

Hi Ci.. You have been really brave I must say here's praying that the next cycle will be the one for you!   

Loll.. thanks for your support - guess I WILL wait until 30th to test even if it tears me apart!! (why is there no smiley icon to 'go mad and pull your hair out'!!) these last couple of days have been the toughest..  I am relatively new to this website or any such websites for that matter and am finding it quite  tough to keep up with the pace of this thread.. so sorry if i've been missing a few but as always huge  to all the lucky ones and lotsa  to the not so lucky ones and obviously fingers toes and even eyes crossed for us others still waiting sanely! I must admit I have learnt ever so much from these threads and am able to understand my symptoms so much better and that I am not alone at all.. honestly ladies you all have not made me miss talking to my female friends one bit.. thanks all so so much!!


----------



## Emma02

Hi again,

In response to Holly's comments, I am due to do my HPT on 7th June, but I have noted that Bel is testing on 3rd June with ET on 21st May, so I wouldn't think that 6th June is too early.  I originally thought that 7th June was a long wait as it is more than 2 weeks... 

I may do a HPT on 3rd June!! What do you guys think?

Thinking of all you ladies with BFN     

Big congratulations to those of you with BFP     

Emma x


----------



## vickym1984

ci    

Nina-GL today xx


----------



## Samb1256

sorry in advance for a bit of a me post. Been bleeding since last night. It is highly unlikely that I am pregnant. I don't even feel pregnant. I will still go and have the blood test tomorrow just in case. 

We are gutted. 
Best of luck to everyone still waiting.   

Terribly sorry for those of you who have a BFN. Best of luck next time      
Congrats to everyone with a BFP - you hang in there and keep those embies warm and safe.


----------



## Floella24

Oh Ci, I am so sorry. Well, second time appears to have worked for me, so maybe next time you'll be lucky too. I hope so, hun. It is NOT over yet!!! They will have learnt so much from this cycle that they may change things next time so that they suit you better. I had stronger drugs this time and have been taking aspirin since EC. Apparently I have to start taking Heparin now, just to make sure I keep hold of my little ones (or one). 

I got a definite blue cross this morning so the clinic have booked me in for a scan on the 21st June. I am still in shock...can't quite believe this is happening!! Mum is bringing me a digital test over so I can read "Pregnant" in black and white. I don't think I'll believe it until I see a baby!!! It really is a dream come true after all these years!!!


Congratulations to all the BFP's and many condolences to the BFN's. I have been there so may times, I know how it feels. Don't give up, though. I never thought I'd see that blue line. I'm sure if I can do it with all my problems, then anyone can.

Lots of love, 2WWers!

Floella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samb1256

It is a BFN for me. I have been on to the nurses in the clinic and they told me not to come in tomorrow for a blood test. It is all over. I have such a pain in my chest it is unbearable. Thanks for all your support girls you have been great. The very best of luck and wishes to everyone. I am signing off for a while but will check in to see how you are all doing.

Lots of love

Sam


----------



## Nina Jane

Hi all, Sorry I haven't been on line this week, couldn't face it as I knew my AF was coming.  Today BFN.  It hurts more than I ever thought it would.  Sorry for no personals.
with love to you all and best wishes - Look after yourselves.
Nina


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi Everyone,

Big hugs to all those who have a BFN  It never gets easier each time. Be really good to yourself and have a huge glass of wine or whatever helps you to feel better.

Emma, I'm due to go back to work on tues so was thinking of sneaking a test in then too - no idea if it is too early or not. I've not felt any implantation pains yet so no idea what is going on. It might be too early as I had a 2 cell embie tho.

Am trying to stay positive but the anxiety is getting the better of me which probably won't help the outcome 

Congratulations to those with a BFP 

xHolly


----------



## Sezy

Can I join you ladies in the 2ww mental asylum please

Just got home from my ET.....

We had 2 beautiful (that was the embryologists description!) embies put back, both grade 1, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell. We did have the option of putting another grade 2 embie put back too, but after a lot of humming and harring, we took the advice of the consultant, Mr Al-Shawaf, who was doing the transfer and just went for the two top grade ones: he said the risk of triplets and any complications was too great, but that it was up to us: after we made the decision, he said that he thought we have made the right choice - so I'm happy with that. They only freeze grade 1's, so no fosties - the 4th embie was a slow little grade 3, 3 cell. The transfer went very smoothly - Mr Al-Shawaf actually teaches others to doit and has been around since the very first IVF's were done, so we were in great hands - I didn't feel a thing. I did weep with joy, especially when the embryologist told us that we 2 x top grade embies; and plus, its a very beautiful and emotional moment when they are put back...DH was holding my hand and it was lovely









My OTD is 10th June........

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## olive2010

hey
my test date is tommorrow .. but i tested today ... 
had ET on 15 May .. 2 grade b - 8 cells on day 3 
my test was negative this morning ... is there any chance this could change tommorrow?
no bleeding/spotting ... just some on and off cramps ... 
please help ... i am going insane


----------



## oxford5557

Olive
My transfer day 3 was on 16th and not testing until 31st!


----------



## clairei25

So sorry to all the BFNs today. Sending you all    Good luck in the future


----------



## Good Vibrations

My OTD is tomorrow too ... what can I say ladies ... we have to have faith  - stay positive - when the time is right it will happen.  I've read so many posts ... there are no definite signs: cramps for example are a blessing for some as it ends in a BFP whereas cramps are the signal of the end for others who test BFN.  

A wonderful friend who is on the same journey as us has said 'it is when a spirit chooses us ...' - I get goosepimples thinking about it.

I suppose I'm being a bit reflectiv and don't mean to offend.  I know with the sheer emotional nature of all this, tomorrow I'll shed a few    regardless of the outcome.

To all the ladies already blessed with a baby, congratulations, no matter where you are on your journey.  To those, still chasing the dream, like me - hold on to that hope ... I've mentioned in an earlier post that I will only truely believe the outcome of a blood test.

My two cents worth

Much love and Good Vibrations to you all

GV xxxx


----------



## peanut butter

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you, I had a day 2 ET on 22nd May and my OTD is 4th June. Was so pleased to make ET as I didn't make it on last 2 cycles, that I promised myself I would try to relax and enjoy it. Only problem is I have had cramping and mild AF pains from the day after ET so it has been really difficult to forget about it as it just constantly reminds me that I am on 2ww!!

Has anyone else had pains from this early after ET??

Nikki x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All
not been posting much on here more lurking and reading  sorry. 

Just wanted to send   to those who have had BFN's today I can relate to how you are feeling right now and you need to give yourself time.

Congratulations to all the BFP's and I'm really hoping I too will know how that feels this time next week.

For everyone testing tomorrow good luck..

Hhitchen - Sending   and   hope it helps with the anxiety.

Olive2010 - My Friend had IFV last year and tested negative up until the day of OTD when she had her first very faint BFP.  She now has a beautiful baby girl. 

I do have one question that I was hoping someone may be able to give me a little reassurance (although you think I would be old hat at this by now). I feel really different this time round, I'm 5dp5dtf and I don't really feel anything!!! Last time I had really bad cramping pain on my right side and sore (.)(.),  really bad headache and felt tired all the time. I'm trying not to read anything into it but surprised that I just feel exactly the same.  Does anyone else feel like this or am I a bit strange?  

Take care 

Moo. x


----------



## Loll

So nice to see BFP's big congrats to you all    

BFN's nothing to say that can ease your pain. Its such a awful feeling and i still feel the pain myself. By reading other posts i would say dont give up, you just never know if next time will be your time.   

Afm- will not be trying IVF again, more because my DH says he could't stand the pain i on the other hand would diff try again if it was't for the costs. However we have started looking at houses and so keeping our eyes out for a new home and will need the rest of our savings for that. What we have said tho is maybe just maybe we will fall pregnant over next few mths  after all we have had chem preg few mths ago so you just never know    if however it has't happend before my next birthday (November) then... well we have decided it's just not ment to be for us anyway.

Wishing everyone out there luck and best wishes what ever your outcome    X


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I too join the 2WW madhouse?  
Just had my ET yesterday, with a frozen cyle. Only one of our two embryos survived the thaw, so we've just got the one (3 day, 5 cell) on board. Getting plenty of rest at the mo, still feel knackered after yesterday. DH has suggested going away to the coast for a few days next week to take our minds off the OTD - which isn't until the 9th June. Still a break away will keep me away from the dreaded pee sticks  , so could be a good thing.  

Good luck to all the ladies on this thread, I know from previous experience that this bit is the hardest part of the rollercoaster ride that is IVF. Sending you all             .

Helen xxx


----------



## olive2010

oxford ... i dont understand if your transfer was one day after me i would expect your test to be a day after me ... i was asked to test friday morning ...

mina-moo : thank you so much ... maybe there is a teeny bit of hope ... though i am feeling very pessimistic ... cant c much changing in 24 hours but then who knows ...


----------



## oxford5557

I think they leave a wide leeway so that if its neg its neg and plenty of time to be pos.
Salli xx
Hope ypurs is pos


----------



## joella30

Hello ladies, I first posted on this link a few days ago but have been Reading along
how everone has been doing. Lovely peope with Bfn - i am so sorry - life is mean to those who really
don't deserve it. lovely people with Bfp you are an inspiration to us all and thank-you for sharing
your happy news! 

I will be testing on the 2nd - finding the wait so unbearable this is my hubbie and i's first 
ivf cycle, am trying hard not to analyse every creak of my body very occassionally I have felt a tiny bit sick (although this could be anxiety) plus have been having some stomach cramps 
but don't think they feel like my usual lady pains but then don't know if I am just fooling myself! So glad there are others equally as confused as me! Am tempted to test early but my husband is away and feel I would not be fair to do test witout him. 

Masses of hugs to everyone x x x


----------



## AVH

Hi Ladies
I'm sorry to those ladies with BFN   
Got my results today and have a  
Can't really believe it still. Lots of hugs for those who need them.


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news AVH-Have you got a date for your 1st scan yet


----------



## oxford5557

avh - so pleased for you.
olive - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## AVH

Thanks Ladies
scan is 11th june vicky so now the wait for that is on....


----------



## Ali27

Welcome newbies!!

Congrats BFP's!!!  

Big hugs to BFN's........thinking of you xxx


----------



## olive2010

thanks Oxford ... i am wondering whether i should or shou;dn't do a test tomm    ...

AVH : many congrats on your good news


----------



## oxford5557

Olive -Yes Do an early morning one .If its faint get a blood beta hcg done .do you live in England ?

I got a faint test last october  then a beta hcg of 126  which  tripled in 48 hours.  then pain and bleeding .
Eventually diagnosed my own Rt RUPTURED Ectopic  - So you never know.
I am an obstetric Ultrasonographer so spend all of my time scanning pregnant women!!!!!

So  god luck  everyone and remember  to always keep pos and what will be will be.


----------



## olive2010

thanks ... yes ivf - Oxford fertility unit 
this is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo difficult ....  prayers for all
hoping tomorrow will be THE day


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Ladies

at 04:02 this morning I had a   


Sending you all    and   

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Good Vibrations!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!

Congrats on all the other BFP's!!
Hugs to the BFNs xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Morning All

AVH and Good Vibrations congratulations I'm so pleased for you both.

Good luck to everyone else testing today.

Moo. x


----------



## hoysal

Ladies..

Got a   !!!!!!!! God so excited but not sure if I can be!! I am hoping it is not the remnants of the Ovitrelle.. I tested yesterday evening which was CD26 and 14 days past the Ovitrelle.. please please please somebody tell me it is not Ovitrelle still in my system..

Sorry in advance for this 'ME' bit but here goes our story... We were so determined not to test before sunday - DH was making sure I would not and yesterday HE was the one who gave in. (the poor thing was so so anxious that he'd gone all silent since the past 3 days, but just kept a brave front for my sake!) So we walked up to the pharmacy and got a FirstResponse. After I wet the stick (sorry TMI) i couldnt bare to look at it and just left it with DH and went to wash hands and lo! he announced it within the next 10 seconds!! The only thing I remember is he was jumping like a kid and I was crying like a baby!! It was only in the night that I realised that there could be a possibility of the Ovitrelle too!! OMG I am feeling crushed ever since.. Spoke to the nurse and she said they would not consider any tests performed before the advised date! And I am too worried to share this with DH!!

Just scanned through the mails above and Im really really sorry for the BFNs - even though nothing I say can make you feel better just remember that only good things happen to good people.. and you are all so lovely! Please keep the faith strong! My thoughts and prayers are with you!   
...and for the BFPs - Hurraaaaaaay!! Congratulations! Please please pray that I join you guys too!!


----------



## Samb1256

Congratulations to Good Vibrations and AVH !!! Well done gals!!! 

Congratulations Hoysal - when is your OTD? 


Thanks for everyone's good wishes and support. Getting a BFN with IVF is far worse than the 1000's of BFNs I got when ttc. Big hugs and kisses to all BFNs and I'm praying that we will get our moment.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Samb - I'm so sorry   

Hoysal - I'm no expert but I'm sure I've read somewhere that the trigger shot can stay in your system for up to 12 days , therefore if this is true it would be out of your system and therefore sounds like you could be pregnant! Woo Hoo.

Moo. x


----------



## vickym1984

Hoysal-It should be out of your system by now. I got a BFP Monday (14/15 days post ovitrelle) and it was real, congrats hun xx


----------



## AVH

Hoysal and Good vibrations  

Good luck to everyone testing today  
Samb I agree it feel worse because you've invested so much emotional and physical energy into it far more than normal ttc


----------



## hoysal

Thanks Sam, Moo Vicky and AVH!! ...sorry abt my ignorance but what is OTD? Also the nurses wont consider any results before the actual day of test which is this sunday, 30th...  Moo, Vicky.. just praying you are right! xx

congrats to u too Vicky & AVH   and a huge   to Sam.. x


----------



## vickym1984

Hoysal-OTD is official test date (so I guess thats this sunday for you). I know, I can to keep schtum to the nurses at my clinic that I had tested until yesterday lol


----------



## Emma02

BIG BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE BFPS TODAY!!!  

KEEP STRONG TO ALL THE BFNS, really feeling for you right now.

My OTD is 7th June, and I am finding it really hard not to do a test RIGHT NOW!!!  How do you all manage to hang fire?

xxxx


----------



## Hhitchen

hi everyone,

Firstly big hugs the BFNs   
Emma- Am feeling the same-got another week to go and going gradually insane with not knowing! Had some non-alcoholic wine last night which made me feel really weird-was def non alcohol but hope it didn't have other dodgy stuff in it! I think I'm just panicking that anything I do will make it not work! 

Big congrats to BFPs today.  

x Holly


----------



## olive2010

tested this morning ... negative


----------



## utb

olive2010 BIG BIG


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations to all BFP
hugs to all BFN, i know your pain


----------



## XENAB

Congratulations to all you lovlies that got their BFPS,you are proof that miracles do happen         

To you poor darlings with    ,no words can ease your pain,im so so sorry


----------



## oxford5557

avh, good vibrations  hoysal          
Olive I am so sorry


----------



## Mina-Moo

Olive I'm so sorry, rest up and take the time you need.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Could i join you, had basting for final IUI today, so hoping for 3rd lucky, OTD 13 June..

Sending big hug's to you all   

Beanie xx


----------



## 1579jayne

Congratulations on all the BFP's that are coming in, so sorry to those who got a negative sending you a   

I had ET last thursday and this morning woke up with period type pains, moody and tearful was so sure i was about to come on, havent and had no bleeding but am so worried that its all about to be over.    not due to test until next thursday
Anyone else had felt like AF  is coming and got BFP?

am so worried xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies,

congratulations AVH, Goodvibrations and Hogsal  well done.
So sorry for the BFN's 

Welcome Xenab, sezy, nikki, and Helen.
For all those asking about symptoms. I have never had any stomach cramps or any pains, twinges or sickess in any of my treatments. 3 BFN and 1 BFP so now I don't know what to think either  

Bel
xxx


----------



## XENAB

Hi ladies
I had period cramps first time round & got my BFP & also had them 2nd time round & got a BFN so you just cant tell at all,have tightening cramps this time & trying to convince myself that its not af coming    ,sorry im of no help


----------



## helen6887

Evening ladies,

Congrats to the BFPs.

Olive - so sorry to see you got a BFN. Most of us on this website know exactly how crap that feels.    Don't give up hope, it's all we have.  

I've been having period like cramps, tender boobs, bloatedness for the past two weeks! Even before the ET. Think it's due to the oestrogen patches though, so trying not to pay any attention to them. LOL the suppositories really kicked in big time last night.  I clear blew my poor DH out of bed into the spare room!   Even the dog started scratching at the bedroom door, in an effort to escape. Sorry too, TOO much information.

Helen xxx


----------



## oxford5557

Just too tired to say anything specific 
So goodnnnight all and speak to you tomorrow  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Good Vibrations

LOL the suppositories really kicked in big time last night.  I clear blew my poor DH out of bed into the spare room!   Even the dog started scratching at the bedroom door, in an effort to escape. 


LMAO ... that is sooo funny ... can imagine your little dog trying to escape ... ba ha ha ha ha ha!

To everyone, have a lovely day!

xx


----------



## JemmyB

Tested - BFN.  OTD not until tomorrow, but tx was a blast, (one) so day 17 for the embryo.  There will be no change.  At least I can stop these darn pessaries and live like a normal person for a bit.  The waiting game (and the medication) plays havoc with my emotions and despite the BFN, I'm relieved it's all over to be honest.  One more go because I've never had a double tx, and then I think it might be time to move on.  

Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to BFN's xx


----------



## cooke

Hi can I be added to the list, I know I am late. I test on the 31st after a frosty trans (day 2). Had a BFN    last time so very scarred! No frosties left can not stand the thought of having to start from the beginning again xx Hugs to all those with BFN and congratulations    to those BFP!!


----------



## joella30

JemmyB lots of      am sorry. The medication does really suck. Wish you the best of luck with next tx.


----------



## Beanie3

Just want send hugs       to all ladies who had BFN


----------



## Good Vibrations

Thank you Skybreeze for keeping this all updated for us!  really appreciate it!!   

A big hug to everyone!
xx


----------



## bearinmind

To all those who have not been lucky this time around. We all hope next time will be your time.

Congratulations to all those lucky ladies...we wish you well for you over the next 8 mths. 

I am convinced that time slows down on a 2WW...I swear I am loosing my mind. My test date seems to be very early compared to other people. I had a 3day transfer on Monday and they told me to test 2 weeks on the day.
This is some info I found while surfing around. I am sure it is just a rough guide I but liked having something to visualise happening within me.

_
Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development_
~One The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
~Two The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
~Three The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
~Four The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
~Five The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
~Six Implantation continues
~Seven Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
~Eight Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
~Nine Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
~Ten Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
~Eleven Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

_This is what happens in a 5dt

__0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on home test_


----------



## XENAB

BEARINMIND That is just brill,thank you so much,it makes things so much clearer,pity our clinics couldnt give us that info,they just leave us all in the lurch on the awful 2ww,thanks again


----------



## Mina-Moo

So sorry to those that have had a BFN today    

Congratulations on those that have has BPF. x   

Also thanks for the info Bearinmind.

Moo. x


----------



## Sezy

Hi everyone!

Congrats to all the BFP#s and      to those with BFN's - this journey is so hard   

I'm slowly going    - I really don't know what to do with myself today!!!  And its a long weekend, DH is working, so I really have a lot of time on my hands to obsess....I'm only 2 days in!!  Already looking for signs - yu'd think i'd have learned by now!!!

Oh well, at least we're all gong mad together!

xxxxx


----------



## peanut butter

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok.  Big hugs to all the BFNs.  Congrats to all the BFP's.

Bearinmind - thanks for the overview, it is brilliant.  Amazing how much is going on in there and gives me faith that my pains are caused by my embies trying to attach themselves instead of the fact my AF is looming!!

Have a good weekend.

Nikki x


----------



## TEH71

Hello all. I am so sorry to read about all the brave ladies who have tested negative. I can not begin to understand your heartache. I pray that your hopes and dreams come true soon.

I feel almost guilty saying this but I tested postive - I did a HPT (26 May 10) on the morning of blood test which was positive - I was shaking as I did it and not sure if I believed it. I then had the beta test but the clinic did not phone through my results until the next day - it was awful. Anyway I had a HCG of 745.5 - possibly a multiple?! I am over the moon. Have scan on 29 June which seems a little late - is it? I had 3 day embryos transferred on 12 May 10.

To everyone - I had AF cramps nearly all the way through and everyday I thought it was over.  Please keep positive and try not to test early as this only causes more anxiety - harder said then done I know.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Teh71 - please don't feel guilty for telling us you got BFP, massive congratulations    

Only 1dpiui and all i want to do is sleep, yesterday basting was very painfull and felt sore most day afterwards..

sending lots positive vibes to everyone


----------



## oxford5557

If any one wants any specific advice on scanning let me know as that is my job!
Sal xx


----------



## emb07

Hi lovely ladies

Can i join in??

Had ET on Wednesday (26th ) so my OTD is the 11th June!!  Such a long way away!

Going slightly mad now DH has gone back to work....  

Had a dull ache in my tummy all day...any one else had this

Worried this may not be a good sign!?!?!

Any help/advice would be greatly received.

Sending lots of lovely baby dust to all you still to test.....     this is our time.

love em x


----------



## bella fifi

Hello

Hope you don't mind if I join you too   

I had egg collection on the Friday 21st May and egg transfer took place on Monday 24th of this week. Our OTD is Monday 7 June.(ages away). We opted for ICSI in the end and managed to get three embryo's transferred, two of which were good but not fantastic....

I have been reading your posts for reassurance as I have also been experiencing AF pains practically since Tuesday this week and it feels very strange, like a burning sensation behind my belly button and the ovaries are twinging all the time :''( I keep thinking it is over.   

I could not believe however that on Thursday morning I woke up feeling sick and was really badly ill and had diorreah (sorry tmi), the clinic said it should not affect the embryo's.  First time I have been sick like that in 6 years - typical.   Wonder if it is all the drugs and the general as I had to stay on the menopur for three weeks..

It is the first time we made it to egg collection so we are thrilled to have got this far. Last cycle my follicles didn't grow enough as the dose of menopur was too low.

So sorry to read about those who have had recent BFN's - it is so so hard and I am sorry.  
Congratulations to those who have had their BFP's - hoping you have a healthy 9 months   

Chin up to all (wish I could be like that   )

Best Wishes

Michelle xx


----------



## helen6887

Hi Ladies,

JemmeyB - so sorry to hear you got a BFN. Great to see you being so positive about the whole thing. You're right, to a certain extent it is a relief to stop the treatment and just take a break from the whole baby-making treadmill! Take care of yourself sweetie. xxx

Teh - never apologise for getting a BFP. You deserve to be overjoyed and excited. The ladies on this thread will always be pleased for women who get BFP's. Why would we want anyone to suffer any more than they have to? Congratulations!!!!

Helen xxx


----------



## 1579jayne

Hi ladies,

my otd is on thursday, when could i test and believe the result to re accurate from as some clinics say 14 from ec which would make mine tues? is i got a bfp before the otd would this be a true reading am so confused!!!!xx


----------



## Good Vibrations

Morning Ladies

the 2ww does drive you   CRAZY!!  Don't read too much into twinges and pains I reckon, I think it could just put extra stress on your positive vibrations!!  The first time I had IVF I drove myself crazy - very VERY tearful and could not focus on being calm and collected - in hindsight, I was a bit of a loon - my poor DH.

Anyhoo, much love to everyone - good luck to those on the 2ww.  To those that that have tested +   and to those ladies her have tested - my heart goes out to you, it is very difficult and I send you lots of cyber hugs   

Much love and Good Vibartions to you all

xxxx


----------



## Mouette

Hello ladies! Joining you on the rollercoaster... I share my OTD with bella fifi - Monday 7th June. I too been feeling like AF is coming - the dull pain, the bloated belly... I'm terrified this is over already over, hopefully it is just the chemicals playing with my body (and my sanity).

Many congratulations to the BFP, take care of yourselves  

Sending out thoughts for the BFN - I know it's heartbreaking, and so unfair. Hang in there


----------



## Mina-Moo

Morning all

Welcome Mouette, Emb07 and Bella fifi.

Teh congratulations on your BFP really pleased for you.  

For those of you having some cramping, dull pain etc try not to read anything into it as the drugs they give us can give lots of side effects and therefore do not mean that it hasn't worked.    to all.

1579Jayne - my clinic gives a date 14 days after ET regardless of the type of transfer (2day, 3 day or Blasto) therefore I would have thought that 14 days would be long enough, however if its not a BFP I would still test on OTD as some times implantation takes longer and there may not be enough HCG in your wee for a HPT to pick it up.

Good luck to all those testing today and   that you all get BFP's.

Moo. x


----------



## Sezy

Hello ladies, and welcome to all the ladies who have just joined us in the 2ww looney bin!!

I'm now 3dp3dt and I'm feeling nothing!  I can't remember what I felt like the first 2 times at this stage!  Some of you are worrying because you feel twinges, and I'm worrying because I'm not!!!     

Anyone else at a similar stage and not feeling much

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Macgyver

Hi 1579Jayne, I think once you get a BFP and will not change from what I have read, Like you my OFD is Thursday.  Some Clinics say test day 12 others day 14.  You will soon see your BFP sweetie.

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Sezy - Like you I'm not feeling much this Cycle as yet, I'm 8dp5dt.  Last cycle I had quite a bit of cramping on my right side but this time nothing much. 

I'm trying not to read into anything as some people get pain others don't, but its so difficult.

Just trying to keep up the    and hope for the best.  

Sending you and everyone else on this madness    , sticky vibes and  .

Take care, 
Moo. x


----------



## diesel74

Hello Everyone!   

My OTD is also Monday 7th June.  I am going absolutely crazy!   

I have had really sore boobs the last couple of days, a bloated belly & occasional shooting pains. Dunno whether is the usual monthly stuff or what. 

Really trying hard to stay positive but I don't quite know what to do with myself!

I almost don't want the test day to come in case its bad news! At least at the mo I am PUPO!

Hope you are all enjoying the BH weekend x


----------



## Poppykit10

Afternoon Ladies,
TEH don't feel bad.... this is why we are all here    and the more BFP's there are gives us all more hope that it can actually work. You enjoy it   

I am quite happy at the moment because I felt a bit sick whilst trolling round Sainsburys.    I have never been so glad to be feeling sick   

Bel
XXX


----------



## nicsynoo

Hi girls,

Can I join you all in the 2ww?

I'm currently 8dp5dt, haven't really felt anything for the last week until Friday night when I started bloating and getting AF cramps. Still feeling very bloated today, feel like I can't bend if that makes sense    and if I sneeze or flinch or anything it hurts. Never had anything like this around AF before so I have no idea what is going on. I also don't really have much of an appetite which isn't like me at all!! I just hope AF stays away to test day on the 4th June   .

I hope you're all having a nice Bank Hol weekend, Good Luck to anyone testing in the next couple of days,    to the beautiful BFP's and     to the BFN's, live can suck sometimes.

Love Nicole xx


----------



## oxford5557

Really nervous about tomorrow !but what will be will be .
Salli xxxxxx
love to every one and thankyou for all you support


----------



## Macgyver

Oxford5557 - Sending you all the best for a    tomorrow        

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## oxford5557

Ta


----------



## Good Vibrations

Me too Oxford     

Much love to everyone wherever you are on your journey

xxxxx


----------



## Mini Us

Hey ladies...

Tested and it was a BFN. Guess it's bye for now on this list but I'll pop in from time-to-time to see how everyone's getting on.

Mini Us/


----------



## 1579jayne

Hi ladies,


i have broken the rules and tested early, 4 days before otd and got a positive, assuming its still the hcg jab as did that 2 weeks  ago today, what do you think? am not getting ecited yet just confused, why did i do it!!!!


----------



## oxford5557

What this thing with hcg when do you take that?  Salli x


----------



## Hhitchen

So sorry to hear that Mini us.   

good luck for tomorrow oxford5557 -sending you lots of   

can't help you out 1579Jayne as I don't know. Hopefully it's a   to stay!

Have to wait till next fri to test and going spare!
xxHolly


----------



## 1579jayne

sali, hcg is the jab you have 36 hours or so before egg collection xx


----------



## oxford5557

oh surely its effects wouldnt last this long


----------



## 1579jayne

apparently it can stay in your system for around 14 days, which is today for me


----------



## oxford5557

is it faintly pos  or fully pos


----------



## Mina-Moo

1579jayne - the HCG jab stays in your system for up to 14 days from when you take it, maybe try tomorrow as it should be out of your system by then.

Moo. x


----------



## 1579jayne

its a definite line not as bright as control line though


----------



## oxford5557

THINK YOU SHOULD TEST TOMORROW AND THEN TEST AGAIN ON YOUR PROPER DAY


----------



## 1579jayne

thats what i thought test every morning now!!    am thinking its the hcg as dont want to be bitterly disappointed if it then becomes a negative


----------



## oxford5557

YES 
What a SILLY BILLY.
I really hope it is pos for you.When is your proper day!!!!
Mine tomorrow
Sal


----------



## 1579jayne

my proper test date is thursday, good luck for yours tomorrow


----------



## oxford5557

Thankyouxx


----------



## sarahlouxxx

hello,,i have had icsi,, am in the 2ww, test date is 10th june x


----------



## Macgyver

Good Luck SarahLouxxx, can't wait to see your BFP x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls
thought I would join you, there is no-one at the minute on my usual thread on the 2ww.  My OTD is 10 June and it cant come soon enough!


Lx


----------



## Mouette

Aha, Jayne, you're setting a bad example for the rest of us    I hope the BFP is confirmed  

Very sorry Oxford.... take care of yourself girl   

Good luck to today's testers!


----------



## 1579jayne

mouette,

Dont follow me and test early!!!  am no further forward, did get another positive this morning, but could still be hcg i had 15 days ago, only 3 days to go to otd, will test again tomorrow though!!


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi,

Good luck to all testers today and welcome SarahLou and niceday1971. Hope you find lots of things to take your mind off the tww!

All my cramping symptoms have stopped today and I've no idea whether this is a good sign or not? Anybody have any ideas?   

Not feeling very positive about it...

Hope you continue to get BFPs Jayne!

X holly


----------



## MissBabs

Hi ladies, well i'm on day 5 of 2WW now and not feeling anything at all except a bit of bloating & windiness (bit like IBS) which is no doubt down to the progesterone.  Feeling totally underwhelmed!!  I know it's early days but not holding out a lot of hope!!

Mini Us - so sorry for your bfn, you take it easy & look after yourself hun   

Oxford -    for your test today!!!

To everyone else   

Miss Babs x


----------



## Sezy

Hello *Sarahlou* and *Niceday1971* - I have the same OTD as both of you  How are you both feeling?.....

*....like you MissBabs*, I'm not really feeling anything - had a couple of little twinges yesterday which I think was mor wind than anything else - but other than that nothing, nada, zilch!!! Im trying to remember if I felt anything at this stage last time, but my memory is failing me!

*Jayne* - on my last two cycle I tested 4 days early and got a BFP both times - and they were real....so my fingers are crossed for you!

*Mini Us  *so sorry hon xxx

Someone please tell me that feeling nothing at 4 days post 3 day transfer is OK!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi Sezy,

I think  some people have symptoms and some don't - it depends on what meds you are on.  Just because you aren't experiencing symptoms doesn't mean its not working - its very much down to the individual.  Some people have experienced no symptoms and had BFP's so don't lose hope.

I had loads of aches and pains last time and it didn't work - this time I have had cramps but now they have stopped   

The best thing to do is be good to yourself, and not worry about whether you are experiencing symptoms or not - obviously easier said then done  

Take care,
xHolly


----------



## MissBabs

Hi Sezy

It's my first tx so i don't really know what to expect, but having read that description (a few pages ago. . .) re what happens on what day post trf, it's made me feel a little better.  It's so early days i doubt implantation has even begun fo me yet!!

Holly, you're right, i guess the same symptoms mean different things in diff people so i should just be patient, what will be will be!

Miss Babs x


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi Miss Babs,

Its so hard though to be patient so don't give yourself a hard time!  I've got till sat and i'm having to get my DH to rehide all the tests!  

x


----------



## nicsynoo

Hi All, I'm new to this thread but I've just caved in and have just done a Clearblue HPT and ............ its a strong BFP!!!! Could this be accurate? I'm 9dp5dt, I'm now







the HCG jab is fully out of my system. My DH is cross with me cos he said I'd be devastated if come Friday its a BFN, I know this could still happen but I had 3 separate dreams last night saying I had a BFP and I have a mild onset of OHSS I just couldn't resist xx


----------



## mammamia12

Hi Nic, 

When did you have youe hcg jab?  I'm unsure how long it takes but    it's out of your system......

Was it a digital test - just out of curiosity..

Good Luck and   

Mia x


----------



## nicsynoo

Hi mia. My hcg jab was on the 15th may and i used a clear blue plus which it says detects 4 days early. My et was 22nd with 1 blast. I only really tested cos i think i've got late ohss x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Sezy


Im feeling grand just have a sore leg from all this waiting about.  No pains or cramps today.


Lx


----------



## laurenelhall

nicsynoo- hi, i have read it is out of your system by day 7. I took a hpt similar time to you and got a bfn so i think it should be. Dont want to get your hopes up 100% but congrats on your bfp and hope it stays around 

Lauren xxxxx


----------



## oxford5557

BFP this morning !find it difficult to believe will follow up with beta hcg tomorrow.Find myself examining the line .As it is not as purple ans the control line .
Salli xxxxxxx
Hows it been for everyone else.
Salli xx       
Hoping that all will bewell


----------



## Macgyver

Congratulations Oxford 5557 whoop whoop Fantastic news


----------



## MissBabs

Salli - Congratulations on your    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Miss Babs x


----------



## vickym1984

Salli-Congrats hun xx


----------



## joella30

Hello, 


Congrats to everyone who have had BFP and    to those who had had BFN. I am due to test on the 2nd (Wed) but my world has just come crashing down as have had a small bit of bleeding. Now feel trapped by negativity and my low mood makes me even more certain that this is AF on its way. In my desperation to find out whether it is all over I then did a test which came up BFN. Feeling very heartbroken and glum. Trying to remember that it may not be over until test day but finding it very hard. 


Fingers crossed and tons of    to everyone still waiting.


----------



## bearinmind

Dear Joella30 


We all understand how you are feeling, the 2WW is cruel.  You know that people have had a BFP after bleeding.  It is still early days.  I wishI I knew what to say to make it all ok.  I will keep everything crossed for a BFP on your OTD.  My best advice is keep as busy as possible, I know easy said hard to do.  


Sending you all              Warm hugs        and I will keep          for you.  


Debbie


----------



## PositiveCi

Joella     

Same thing happened to me a week ago today, it is horrible and the feeling of negativity is quite overwhelming BUT does not mean you don't have your BFP, stay strong lady and remember it ain't over until OTD and your bleeding is small, so I have everything crossed for you xx

Much love to you!!

Congrats to all you BFP's!!!!   

xx Ci xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Congratulations Oxford really pleased for you. 

Joella -    I too am testing have OTD for Wed although this is only 11 days past transfer and yesterday afternoon started spotting old blood which has been on and off all day today, so like you not feeling too positive at the moment. But I will keep you in my prayers and hope that we both get a BFP like so many others on here that have also had some bleeding and still found its worked.

Good luck to all testing tomorrow,   for BFP's

Moo. x


----------



## TEH71

Great news oxford - how over the moon are you?

Good luck to everyone else - lets hope it is your time too.


----------



## oxford5557

I hope everyone who is waiting is given hope.I am 48 !!!
It is always possible .I am not counting my chickens but this is one hurdle.
Sal x


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
sorry to here the BFN's   

Minamoo and Joella try to stay positive. There is not alot that I can say that will make you feel any better other than... it is still posible   

Congrats Oxford, jayne and Nicsynoo. As far as I can remember the trigger shot stays in your system for 8 days. This is because when I had IUI I had to wait 18 days after 'Insemination Day' to do my test due to the 2 further hcg jabs that I took ,one 4 days after ID and one 10 days after ID. I was then told to wait 8 days to get the drug out of my system before I tested.      

I have had a dull ache in my lower tummytoday and heavyness in the top of my legs. I seem to remember this from my last tx which was a brief bfp so am feeling very positive today. Only 3 days to go................

Bel
XXX


----------



## joella30

Hi, 


Thank you for your messages.      to all! x x  Hope this week brings lots of BFP!


Mina-Moo big big fingers crossed!


----------



## 1579jayne

Hi ladies,

am still confused! after testing positive on sunday, line was faintish. Did another one yesterday and lines were the same colour. Today i again used first response which again lines were the same colour and a clear blue digital one. Not taking any chances! clear blue said pregnant 1-2weeks. my otd isnt until thursday so can i start believe result yet? would phone clinic but they maybe cross i have caved in before blood test!


----------



## oxford5557

Jayne just do it anyway!


----------



## Tala

HI everyone
Im new here Wonder if you can help,my transfer was last Monday 24/5 at 8pm .So Im confused Ami 7dpt or 8dp5dt today?
I also had a brownish and red spotting for 2 days  but it stop today.
Thanks


----------



## 1579jayne

ok so i was brave and phoned clinic and admitted to my early testing!!! nice nurse didnt tell me off and said hpt are very good and usually accurate around now so she said be cautiously optimistic, have to wait for blood test results on thursday for definite but she said she thinks the tests are correct


----------



## mammamia12

Hi Tala, 

I also had a 5dt on 24th so am bow 8dp 5dt.  You had your a bit later on so don't know how that works....probably just the same I'd imagine, although if you count it as 7dp 5dt you are giving yourself that extra day for hcg to build up before you test....

How you feeling?  Was the spotting very slight?  Do you think it could be implantation?

Mia x


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Jayne. My digi said 1-2 weeks last Tuesday as well when I was 14 days post collection. My clinic doesn't do betas, but as you got your BFP at a similar stage to me, will be interested to know what your numbers are xx


----------



## Tala

Hi Mia 
In my successful icsi sycle I had the same spotting on the same days .In this sycle I have no symptoms but last  night and today I start to feel bloated. This morning i did 3 HPT 2 were +++  but one was ---- . One of them is clear blue and i sow a very clear second line , the line stayed clear for about 20 minutes then it faded nearly disappeared.
SORRY IF MY ENGLISH IS NOT GOOD . E IS NOT MY FIRST LANGUAGE.
Tala


----------



## mammamia12

Tala, 

WOW!  You tested early and got a positive? That's great!  Congratulations!      

What strength did the negative one measure at?

Mia x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just want to send congarulations to those who got BFP, wishing you alll the best   

Big hugs to all ladies who sadly had BFN,    

Want to send lots of poitive vibes to all the ladies testing this week, really do hope you get result yo want      

Afm - not feeling much symptom wise, but still hoping it has worked this time


----------



## Tala

Mia 
I do not know how much hcg it measures . But I used the same brand yesterday and i had very very very faint line !!!!!!!
I have 1 blast and 2 5d murlas on board.


----------



## mammamia12

Congrats again Tala.   

Well done!

Mia x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Jayne, Tala and anyone else with a BFP congratulations that is wonderful news. 

Thank you everyone for all your kind words and support

Oxford - really pleased for you and you give me hope as all day yesterday and this morning all I've said to my DH is that I must be too old and that is why the ICIS aren't working. 

Anyone who has had a BFN   and look after yourself, give yourselves time to heal.


Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow. 

Moo. x


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Haven't messaged for a while although i have been lurking around on here since my BFP.

I got my scan on 10 June, seems like forever to wait, first 2ww, then 3ww for a scan.  Just    all is good.

Congrats to those of you with BFP and    to BFN.

Nikki
x


----------



## Skybreeze

Time for a new home ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238017.0


----------

